# Rifarsi il seno



## Rose1994 (19 Novembre 2019)

Qualche ragazza qui sul forum che si è rifatta il seno e con cui scambiare info? 
È da circa un anno che avevo deciso di rifare il seno, sono stata da due chirurghi diversi, ma alla fine avevo scelto una dottoressa a catania. 
Avevamo fissato l'intervento per il 29 settembre, ma poi per intoppi lavorativi ho deciso di rinviare di qualche mesetto. 
Avevo scelto tutto, la taglia, il tipo e sono ancora decisa di fare questo tipo di intervento... Ho un seno piccolo, certo nn è sproporzionato rispetto alla mia altezza/costituzione ma ho da sempre voluto una taglia e mezzo circa in più. 
Ora non so, vorrei parlare anche con un altro chirurgo e chiedere preventivi diversi... 
Che ne pensate? Chi lo ha fatto?


----------



## patroclo (19 Novembre 2019)

....sono così adorabili i seni piccoli.... e poi hanno una notevole resistenza alla forza di gravità

se non sembrasse un insulto ti direi di " andare a dar via il culo", in realtà è un augurio. 
Per me dovresti far pace con te stessa, mi dai l'impressione di esserti costruita un immagine un po' forzata.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2019)

Ho fatto l’intervento inverso 
Ho ridotto . Per mille motivi ultimo il fattore estetico
Per come sono io non mi sottoporrei mai a un intervento chirurgico per motivi estetici se non proprio cose gravi.


----------



## Rose1994 (19 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sono così adorabili i seni piccoli.... e poi hanno una notevole resistenza alla forza di gravità
> 
> se non sembrasse un insulto ti direi di " andare a dar via il culo", in realtà è un augurio.
> Per me dovresti far pace con te stessa, mi dai l'impressione di esserti costruita un immagine un po' forzata.


Se vabbè, mi voglio rifare il seno e questo significa che sono in guerra con me stessa e blabla? Io mi piaccio e mi accetto, non mi piace il seno e lo rifaccio... Non è un sintomo clinico. Non voglio cambiare i connotati, solo il seno e per il resto ciò che madre natura mi ha dato.


----------



## Rose1994 (19 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho fatto l’intervento inverso
> Ho ridotto . Per mille motivi ultimo il fattore estetico
> Per come sono io non mi sottoporrei mai a un intervento chirurgico per motivi estetici se non proprio cose gravi.


Io ho i capezzoli un po' introflessi, le protesi anzi potrebbero rimediare questo difetto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho i capezzoli un po' introflessi, le protesi anzi potrebbero rimediare questo difetto.


Pensavo a cose più rilevanti
Ma se hai deciso e sei convinta fallo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qualche ragazza qui sul forum che si è rifatta il seno e con cui scambiare info?
> È da circa un anno che avevo deciso di rifare il seno, sono stata da due chirurghi diversi, ma alla fine avevo scelto una dottoressa a catania.
> Avevamo fissato l'intervento per il 29 settembre, ma poi per intoppi lavorativi ho deciso di rinviare di qualche mesetto.
> Avevo scelto tutto, la taglia, il tipo e sono ancora decisa di fare questo tipo di intervento... Ho un seno piccolo, certo nn è sproporzionato rispetto alla mia altezza/costituzione ma ho da sempre voluto una taglia e mezzo circa in più.
> ...


Che cosa orribile la protesi. Togliere sì, aggiungere mai.
Guarda Chirurgia estrema e ti passa la voglia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho i capezzoli un po' introflessi, le protesi anzi potrebbero rimediare questo difetto.


Si risolve allattando.


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qualche ragazza qui sul forum che si è rifatta il seno e con cui scambiare info?
> È da circa un anno che avevo deciso di rifare il seno, sono stata da due chirurghi diversi, ma alla fine avevo scelto una dottoressa a catania.
> Avevamo fissato l'intervento per il 29 settembre, ma poi per intoppi lavorativi ho deciso di rinviare di qualche mesetto.
> Avevo scelto tutto, la taglia, il tipo e sono ancora decisa di fare questo tipo di intervento... Ho un seno piccolo, certo nn è sproporzionato rispetto alla mia altezza/costituzione ma ho da sempre voluto una taglia e mezzo circa in più.
> ...


Ho un'amica che ha sempre desiderato un seno più grande. Aveva una prima ed ora ha una terza. È felice lei. Sono felice io, per lei.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

I seni rifatti sono orrendi. Si vedono. Se una fa l’attrice può quasi essere costretta. Soprattutto in un settore.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qualche ragazza qui sul forum che si è rifatta il seno e con cui scambiare info?
> È da circa un anno che avevo deciso di rifare il seno, sono stata da due chirurghi diversi, ma alla fine avevo scelto una dottoressa a catania.
> Avevamo fissato l'intervento per il 29 settembre, ma poi per intoppi lavorativi ho deciso di rinviare di qualche mesetto.
> Avevo scelto tutto, la taglia, il tipo e sono ancora decisa di fare questo tipo di intervento... Ho un seno piccolo, certo nn è sproporzionato rispetto alla mia altezza/costituzione ma ho da sempre voluto una taglia e mezzo circa in più.
> ...


Ma avevi scelto sottomuscolare o sottoghiandolare? (Mi pare si dica così)


----------



## Rose1994 (19 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma avevi scelto sottomuscolare o sottoghiandolare? (Mi pare si dica così)


Entrambi i dottori da cui sono andata mi hanno detto sottomuscolare 
Anzi "dual plane"


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I seni rifatti sono orrendi. Si vedono. Se una fa l’attrice può quasi essere costretta. Soprattutto in un settore.


Io non lo trovo orrendo. Ha delle gran belle tette.


----------



## Rose1994 (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I seni rifatti sono orrendi. Si vedono. Se una fa l’attrice può quasi essere costretta. Soprattutto in un settore.


Non si vedono, e poi cosa intendi per vedere? Che sia un seno più alto e sodo si deve vedere altrimenti che te le rifai a fare? 
Molte donne comuni che conosco hanno il seno rifatto, non è un intervento da tipe che si vedono in TV


----------



## Lostris (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I seni rifatti sono orrendi. Si vedono. Se una fa l’attrice può quasi essere costretta. Soprattutto in un settore.


Non necessariamente. 

Una collega si è rifatta il seno, aveva una prima ed era a disagio. Si è aumentata il seno di almeno tre taglie.

Io l’ho conosciuta già “tettuta” e non avrei mai detto che fossero rifatte, non solo come forma.. le stavano a pennello.

Come in tutte le cose è questione di proporzioni.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non si vedono, e poi cosa intendi per vedere? Che sia un seno più alto e sodo si deve vedere altrimenti che te le rifai a fare?
> Molte donne comuni che conosco hanno il seno rifatto, non è un intervento da tipe che si vedono in TV


Intendevo nel porno.
Ne conosco.
Orribili.
Indispensabile mettere le protesi sotto il muscolo, altrimenti non restano in posizione. Il risultato è che una si porta indietro i capelli e si contrae il seno.
Senza dire di quando si forma la capsula. 
Normalmente se succedono guai non vanno a raccontarlo in giro.
Ho conosciuto una a cui è scoppiata una protesi. È stata operata gratuitamente perché è questione di salute. Si è sentita liberata da un corpo estraneo.
Se una figlia me lo dicesse le direi di non farlo.
La collega invece può fare quello che le pare.
Poi se una ha come modello la Minetti ...sono gusti.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non si vedono, e poi cosa intendi per vedere? Che sia un seno più alto e sodo si deve vedere altrimenti che te le rifai a fare?
> Molte donne comuni che conosco hanno il seno rifatto, non è un intervento da tipe che si vedono in TV


Più alto e sodo del tuo a 24 anni?


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2019)

Io e il mio seno siamo sempre state bene insieme , è  alto  e regge egregiamente il tempo  ma soprattutto ,nonostante non sia una terza piena, ha prodotto tutto il latte necessario e anche di più per crescere mia figlia. Diventasse un giorno cadente avrebbe comunque la sua grande bellezza


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Di seni rifatti ne ho visti abbastanza.
In alcuni casi erano naturali e gradevoli, in altri sembravano due palle dure buttate a casaccio e sproporzionate rispetto al corpo.
Il risultato dipende dalla professionalità di chi esegue il lavoro, unica persona in in grado di consigliarti al meglio, sia per la qualità che per la durata nel tempo del lavoro. Scegli un buon chirurgo.
L'intervento di riduzione è completamente diverso, ma anche in questo caso ho visto risultati discutibili se fatto male (una mia amica ha cicatrici visibili e capezzoli asimmetrici).


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di seni rifatti ne ho visti abbastanza.
> In alcuni casi erano naturali e gradevoli, in altri sembravano due palle dure buttate a casaccio e sproporzionate rispetto al corpo.
> Il risultato dipende dalla professionalità di chi esegue il lavoro, unica persona in in grado di consigliarti al meglio, sia per la qualità che per la durata nel tempo del lavoro. Scegli un buon chirurgo.
> L'intervento di riduzione è completamente diverso, ma anche in questo caso ho visto risultati discutibili se fatto male (una mia amica ha cicatrici visibili e capezzoli asimmetrici).


La riduzione ha molteplici ragioni e anche motivazioni mediche. Comunque, al di là del risultato estetico, non prevede protesi. È tutta un’altra cosa.


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

Il mio seno ho iniziato ad apprezzarlo tardi. Ora mi dico che sono fortunata, ho delle tette meravigliose.
Nonostante questo, penso che se una donna ha il complesso delle tettine, faccia bene a regalarsi una/due taglie in più, senza esagerare, con i giusti professionisti. Perché cercare di farle cambiare idea?


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Io, per quanto apprezzi un bel seno, preferirei un seno piccolo ma naturale a uno bello ma rifatto. Se dovessi scegliere. 

Se poi vuoi un parere più preciso posta qui la foto delle tette ora


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Io, per quanto apprezzi un bel seno, preferirei un seno piccolo ma naturale a uno bello ma rifatto. Se dovessi scegliere.
> 
> Se poi vuoi un parere più preciso posta qui la foto delle tette ora


e ti pareva , la foto!!!!


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Io, per quanto apprezzi un bel seno, preferirei un seno piccolo ma naturale a uno bello ma rifatto. Se dovessi scegliere.
> 
> Se poi vuoi un parere più preciso posta qui la foto delle tette ora


 Non male come idea, in effetti.
Giudichiamo solo noi maschietti?
Per me va bene. Di tette ne ho viste più di un chirurgo plastico, non posso che dare un parere quasi professionale.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio seno ho iniziato ad apprezzarlo tardi. Ora mi dico che sono fortunata, ho delle tette meravigliose.
> Nonostante questo, penso che *se una donna ha il complesso delle tettine*, faccia bene a regalarsi una/due taglie in più, senza esagerare, con i giusti professionisti. Perché cercare di farle cambiare idea?


Perché i complessi non partono dalle tettine e non si risolvono così.
Ogni seno ha una sua bellezza, grande o piccolo che sia, di solito non è quello il problema quando c'è un problema e sempre che ci sia un problema.
In ogni caso ognuna è libera di fare del proprio corpo ciò che vuole.
Io per esempio mi tingerei barba e  capelli.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di tette ne ho viste più di un chirurgo plastico, non posso che dare un parere quasi professionale.


Io purtroppo solo amatoriale, da appassionato della materia


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio seno ho iniziato ad apprezzarlo tardi. Ora mi dico che sono fortunata, ho delle tette meravigliose.
> Nonostante questo, penso che se una donna ha il complesso delle tettine, faccia bene a regalarsi una/due taglie in più, senza esagerare, con i giusti professionisti. Perché cercare di farle cambiare idea?


Mi ritrovo col pensiero di danny: io le tette le A-DO-RO. Tutte!
Mi sono ritrovato a sognare davanti a due pellecchie mosce oggettivamente tristissime che mortificavano un corpo altrimenti perfetto e un viso conturbante perché erano portate ed esibite con naturalezza e disinvoltura. Finanche orgoglio.
Ma mi piacciono comunque tutte. Mi piace come si muovono ondeggiando in accordo al movimento del corpo, quando libere.
Ed è da questo che si riconoscono quelle rifatte, anche quelle rifatte bene: quando sono libere non si muovono più in modo armonioso. Sono due cose, magari belle, però piantate lì, come una caviglia.
Di questo te ne rendi conto solo "a tetta libera", perché i reggiseni moderni hanno omologato le puppe.

Se una vuole rifarsele, che se le rifaccia: non si tratta di farle cambiare idea. Però (se me ne rendo conto) è un fattore che non posso fare a meno di valutare perché secondo me è come mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto: lì per lì ti sembra di aver risolto il problema ma in realtà no, perché non era quello il problema e prima o poi rischia di rivenir fuori da qualche altra parte.

Ah, Vera: è un messaggio serio, quindi niente faccine... 

Oooooops!


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché i complessi non partono dalle tettine e non si risolvono così.
> Ogni seno ha una sua bellezza, grande o piccolo che sia, di solito non è quello il problema quando c'è un problema e sempre che ci sia un problema.
> In ogni caso ognuna è libera di fare del proprio corpo ciò che vuole.
> Io per esempio mi tingerei barba e  capelli.


Ogni seno ha la sua bellezza bla bla bla. Se una donna si sente a disagio con le tettine, non ascolta certo i pareri altrui.


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo col pensiero di danny: io le tette le A-DO-RO. Tutte!
> Mi sono ritrovato a sognare davanti a due pellecchie mosce oggettivamente tristissime che mortificavano un corpo altrimenti perfetto e un viso conturbante perché erano portate ed esibite con naturalezza e disinvoltura. Finanche orgoglio.
> Ma mi piacciono comunque tutte. Mi piace come si muovono ondeggiando in accordo al movimento del corpo, quando libere.
> Ed è da questo che si riconoscono quelle rifatte, anche quelle rifatte bene: quando sono libere non si muovono più in modo armonioso. Sono due cose, magari belle, però piantate lì, come una caviglia.
> ...


Cioè, fammi capire, tu stai con una donna e se ti accorgi che ha rifatto le tette, rivaluti il rapporto?


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Oh santo cielo!

Innanzi tutto, di norma le mani sulle tette ce le metto in un momento in cui piuttosto che "rivalutare" un rapporto, lo devo "valutare". 

In secondo luogo, è solo un'informazione in più che va a contribuire all'immagine della persona che ho davanti. Come, per esempio, il fatto che la prima volta che usciamo insieme mi chiede subito l'oroscopo con tanto di ascendente!
Sono tutti pezzettini di un puzzle che devo comporre e quando l'ho composto in modo accettabilmente completo lo guardo e decido se mi piace.

Ommamma: com'è complicato parlare con voi! Ma state sempre lì a far la punta ai chiodi e vivisezionare ogni parola di quel che uno dice? 

Però... sai una cosa? Forse sto iniziando a capire perché sono ancora (felicemente) single!


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

Io ho una paura boia di bisturi e affini, e per lavoro ho visto diversi interventi di mastoplastica non riusciti, i postumi che hanno lasciato eccetera. Quindi vabbè... Non ne avrò mai il coraggio. Però devo dire che non fosse per la paura, ma anche la non voglia di sottopormi a quello che è a tutti gli effetti un intervento, con tanto di tempo di riabilitazione eccetera, se in altre parole non ci fossero altri impatti se non quello estetico io lo farei. Giusto ridare una bella forma  "alta". Ora. Andando a ritroso  (ma è una cosa che da giovani non si capisce) non mi leverei mai per nessuna ragione al mondo che non fosse strettamente necessaria la possibilità di allattare un figlio. Ma ora che sono vecchia....


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qualche ragazza qui sul forum che si è rifatta il seno e con cui scambiare info?
> È da circa un anno che avevo deciso di rifare il seno, sono stata da due chirurghi diversi, ma alla fine avevo scelto una dottoressa a catania.
> Avevamo fissato l'intervento per il 29 settembre, ma poi per intoppi lavorativi ho deciso di rinviare di qualche mesetto.
> Avevo scelto tutto, la taglia, il tipo e sono ancora decisa di fare questo tipo di intervento... Ho un seno piccolo, certo nn è sproporzionato rispetto alla mia altezza/costituzione ma ho da sempre voluto una taglia e mezzo circa in più.
> ...


c'è un oggi e un domani.
Una mia amica lo ha fatto quando aveva 34 anni dopo 2 gravidanze. Una terza, il seno le si era svuotato effetto pelle ammosciata(però lo ha sempre avuto cadente)
Ora dopo 12 anni, non si piace più, dovrebbe rifarlo la pelle comunque ha ceduto. Prima lo ostentava ora lo nasconde.
Negli anni il suo corpo è cambiato  e le sue tette non sono più in armonia.
Devi tenere presente del cambiamento che avverra al tuo fisico nei prossimi anni. Io ero senza tette ho avuto la 2 (scarsa) fino a 29 anni. Poi con la gravidanza ha iniziato ad aumentare (pur non allattando). Non so io , ti consiglio di aspettare.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

@Foglia:
Boh, non so... ma l'immagine di una donna con la pelle non più tirata come una sedicenne ma con due tette messe lì così



mi sembra un po' ridicola.
A me, eh?

Secondo me bisogna sapersi adattare al tempo che passa, per vivere bene il tempo che resta.

Minchia come sono zen oggi....


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Però non è giusto, se una donna c'ha le tette piccole, se le rifà e problema risolto. Se un uomo c'ha il cazzo piccolo invece si attacca al tram, e non con il cazzo che appunto è piccolo. 
Sempre tutte le fortune le donne


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Io e il mio seno siamo sempre state bene insieme , è  alto  e regge egregiamente il tempo  ma soprattutto ,nonostante non sia una terza piena, ha prodotto tutto il latte necessario e anche di più per crescere mia figlia. Diventasse un giorno cadente avrebbe comunque la sua grande bellezza


Siamo gemelle, sai ?
E dicono pure che l’allattamento rovina il seno.  Io sono la prova che non è vero.
P.S. quanti anni hai ?
Io mezzo secolo, ma con un seno che non cambierei per niente al mondo, la gravità non esiste per noi. O quasi


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Però non è giusto, se una donna c'ha le tette piccole, se le rifà e problema risolto. Se un uomo c'ha il cazzo piccolo invece si attacca al tram, e non con il cazzo che appunto è piccolo.
> Sempre tutte le fortune le donne


Si, ma se si attacca al tram forse si allunga.


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo!
> 
> Innanzi tutto, di norma le mani sulle tette ce le metto in un momento in cui piuttosto che "rivalutare" un rapporto, lo devo "valutare".
> 
> ...


Siamo in un forum, non al club degli scacchi. Si dialoga, si discute. Non ti si può dire niente. Fai venire due maroni così


----------



## oriente70 (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Però non è giusto, se una donna c'ha le tette piccole, se le rifà e problema risolto. Se un uomo c'ha il cazzo piccolo invece si attacca al tram, e non con il cazzo che appunto è piccolo.
> Sempre tutte le fortune le donne


Ne hanno parlato in uno  scherzo televisivo.








						Falloplastica, Allungamento del pene
					

Questa procedura chirurgica ha lo scopo di aumentare la lunghezza del pene.




					www.falloplastica.net


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> @Foglia:
> Boh, non so... ma l'immagine di una donna con la pelle non più tirata come una sedicenne ma con due tette messe lì così
> 
> View attachment 8423
> ...


Ma non lo so, credo che mi suonerei ridicola se avessi l'aspettativa di tornare sedicenne, al più. Per il resto mi affiderei a un professionista bravo, che al massimo sarebbe lui a sconsigliarmelo.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Però non è giusto, se una donna c'ha le tette piccole, se le rifà e problema risolto. Se un uomo c'ha il cazzo piccolo invece si attacca al tram, e non con il cazzo che appunto è piccolo.
> Sempre tutte le fortune le donne


Non so se scherzi o sei serio. Sono due zone completamente diverse. 
Vista la zona, se farti il superjumbo potesse avere come eventuale recidiva problemi a urinare (ad esempio) o dolori per terminazioni nervose che vengono toccate, credo che ti terresti ben caro il cazzo piccolo.

L'intervento di cui parla @Rose1994 ha un post-operatoio parecchio doloroso.
Si dice "vai da quello bravo" ma chi è quello bravo? E quello bravo è nato bravo o ci è diventando anche sbagliando? O quello che l'amica Jessica ti ha detto che è tanto bravo? 
E quella che è andata da quello bravo, che con lei tanto bravo non è stato, ma che ha firmato e zitta deve stare, anche perchè i soldi per pagare un avvocato con i controcazzi li ha spesi dandoli a lui per le tette nuove?


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se scherzi o sei serio. Sono due zone completamente diverse.
> Vista la zona, se farti il superjumbo potesse avere come eventuale recidiva problemi a urinare (ad esempio) o dolori per terminazioni nervose che vengono toccate, credo che ti terresti ben caro il cazzo piccolo.
> 
> L'intervento di cui parla @Rose1994 ha un post-operatoio parecchio doloroso.
> ...


nessuno nasce imparato e di solito per mestieri come quello si fanno anni di tirocinio.   quindi se proprio non vai dal dottor Nick riviera, in genere chi ti mette le mani addosso sa cosa fare.   anche perchè con quello che si guadagna nella chirurgia plastica, hai tutto l'interesse a che parlino bene del tuo lavoro e ci vuole molto meno di quanto credi per sputtanarsi.

per quanto riguarda il pagamento dell'avvocato, beh qui c'è chi può dirti come fare.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se scherzi o sei serio. Sono due zone completamente diverse.
> Vista la zona, se farti il superjumbo potesse avere come eventuale recidiva problemi a urinare (ad esempio) o dolori per terminazioni nervose che vengono toccate, *credo che ti terresti ben caro il cazzo piccolo.*


Ehm.


OT: un mio conoscente si è rotto il cazzo, recentemente. Ha detto di essere caduto o qualcosa del genere alla prima erezione mattutina.
Svenuto, è stato operato. Ha un po' di cicatrici, ora.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Siamo in un forum, non al club degli scacchi. Si dialoga, si discute. Non ti si può dire niente. Fai venire due maroni così


Ma no, dai: mi si può dire tutto. È che sono pigro e mi fa fatica rispondere...


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm.
> 
> 
> OT: un mio conoscente si è rotto il cazzo, recentemente. Ha detto di essere caduto o qualcosa del genere alla prima erezione mattutina.
> Svenuto, è stato operato. Ha un po' di cicatrici, ora.


Ecco, questa deve essere proprio una bella rottura.


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma no, dai: mi si può dire tutto. È che sono pigro e mi fa fatica rispondere...


Non sopporto gli uomini pigri. Li immagino a letto con i calzini. Addio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm.
> 
> 
> OT: un mio conoscente si è rotto il cazzo, recentemente. Ha detto di essere caduto o qualcosa del genere alla prima erezione mattutina.
> Svenuto, è stato operato. Ha un po' di cicatrici, ora.


non ci credo


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sopporto gli uomini pigri. Li immagino a letto con i calzini. Addio.


i calzini li tengono per darsela a gambe appena finito


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ecco, questa deve essere proprio una bella rottura.


Tra amici si è fantasticato sulla modalità dell'evento: nessuno crede alla versione ufficiale.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> un mio conoscente si è rotto il cazzo, recentemente. Ha detto di essere caduto o qualcosa del genere alla prima erezione mattutina.
> Svenuto, è stato operato. Ha un po' di cicatrici, ora.


Vantaggi di un cazzo piccolo, se corri contro un muro con un'erezione ti fai male al naso


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non lo so, credo che mi suonerei ridicola se avessi l'aspettativa di tornare sedicenne, al più. Per il resto mi affiderei a un professionista bravo, che al massimo sarebbe lui a sconsigliarmelo.


Sissì come no! 

Innanzi tutto, trovamelo un professionista bravo che te lo sconsigli lui solo perché è un problema nella tua testa, che divento gay e me lo sposo! 

In secondo luogo, una donna che è entrata nel trip delle tette piccole non la convince neanche la buonanima del Mago Gabriel col suo sguardo magnetico. È paragonabile solo al trip di un uomo con la fava piccola! 
Con la sottile, e non banale, differenza che le tette piccole sono (quasi) esclusivamente un problema nella testa della donna, il pisello piccolo è un problema di magnitudine inversamente proporzionale a detto pisello e può arrivare a diventare anche un vero e proprio handicap nel mercato della figa. E si tratta di un mercato senza "quote protette" di sesso per i microdotati...


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm.
> 
> 
> OT: un mio conoscente si è rotto il cazzo, recentemente. Ha detto di essere caduto o qualcosa del genere alla prima erezione mattutina.
> Svenuto, è stato operato. Ha un po' di cicatrici, ora.


Se fosse un attore di film porno, potrebbe provare a farlo passare come incidente sul lavoro in itinere.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sopporto gli uomini pigri. Li immagino a letto con i calzini. Addio.


Claro que sì! 
E calzini di tutta la settimana, perché fa fatica anche solo metterli nella lavatrice.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Vantaggi di un cazzo piccolo, se corri contro un muro con un'erezione ti fai male al naso





abebe ha detto:


> il pisello piccolo è un problema di magnitudine inversamente proporzionale a detto pisello e può arrivare a diventare anche un vero e proprio handicap nel mercato della figa. E si tratta di un mercato senza "quote protette" di sesso per i microdotati...


Houston, abbiamo un problema.
Volete che apra un thread in Maremma Maialona dove ce lo confrontiamo, metro alla mano?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un problema.
> Volete che apra un thread in Maremma Maialona dove ce lo confrontiamo, metro alla mano?


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Claro que sì!
> E calzini di tutta la settimana, perché fa fatica anche solo metterli nella lavatrice.


Ah, perché d'inverno li lavi?


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Ginevra, contieniti.
Dopo tocca a voi.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un problema.
> Volete che apra un thread in Maremma Maialona dove ce lo confrontiamo, metro alla mano?


No no, che poi Arci ci umilia tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ginevra, contieniti.
> Dopo tocca a voi.


uffa smorzi subito l'entusiasmo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho una paura boia di bisturi e affini, e per lavoro ho visto diversi interventi di mastoplastica non riusciti, i postumi che hanno lasciato eccetera. Quindi vabbè... Non ne avrò mai il coraggio. Però devo dire che non fosse per la paura, ma anche la non voglia di sottopormi a quello che è a tutti gli effetti un intervento, con tanto di tempo di riabilitazione eccetera, se in altre parole non ci fossero altri impatti se non quello estetico io lo farei. Giusto ridare una bella forma  "alta". Ora. Andando a ritroso  (ma è una cosa che da giovani non si capisce) non mi leverei mai per nessuna ragione al mondo che non fosse strettamente necessaria la possibilità di allattare un figlio. Ma ora che sono vecchia....


Non è che siano due controindicazioni trascurabili.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Poi non so te, ma a me basta un righello, al metro non ci arrivo di sicuro


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Poi non so te, ma a me basta un righello, al metro non ci arrivo di sicuro


ho capito niente foto. Ma almeno andate in bagno col righello e comunicate la lunghezza


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

e circonferenza, non devo spiegarti vero che è un parametro fondamentale..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

Seriamente.
Conosco diverse donne che hanno fatto una riduzione e hanno fatto bene. Anche se col tempo può creare problemi anche quella.
Ma l’introduzione di protesi è sempre sconsigliabile.
Soprattutto mi domando come possa venire in mente se si ha un una vita sentimentale che ha dimostrato che andiamo bene così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> e circonferenza, non devo spiegarti vero che è un parametro fondamentale..


misura anche quella, nessun problema.
Avevo capito solo chi ce l'aveva più lungo


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

@danny sei in bagno a misurare?


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Perché no, anche se la mia vita sentimentale andasse bene mi piacerebbe avere più capelli, il cazzo più grosso o essere più alto. Se esiste la possibilità di farlo uno ci pensa.. Non mi pare così strano


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> e circonferenza, non devo spiegarti vero che è un parametro fondamentale..


Come faccio a piegare il righello?
O calcolo il diametro e lo moltiplico per pi greco?


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

La seconda che hai detto, oppure


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Perché no, anche se la mia vita sentimentale andasse bene mi piacerebbe avere più capelli, il cazzo più grosso o essere più alto. Se esiste la possibilità di farlo uno ci pensa.. Non mi pare così strano


Invece io non lo capisco.
Se va tutto bene perché mai ambire a corrispondere a standard che si sono dimostrati insignificanti nella realtà. È come dire che sì, hai una bella relazione, ma ti accontenti.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io non lo capisco.
> Se va tutto bene perché mai ambire a corrispondere a standard che si sono dimostrati insignificanti nella realtà. È come dire che sì, hai una bella relazione, ma ti accontenti.


Ma uno non lo fa con l'ottica della relazione, lo fa per la sua di ottica, a me le cose che ho citato sopra piacerebbero per me, A PRESCINDERE dai gusti della ipotetica compagna


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come faccio a piegare il righello?
> O calcolo il diametro e lo moltiplico per pi greco?


usa la cintura o una qualsiasi cosa si pieghi poi la riporti sul righello. Attendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Perché no, anche se la mia vita sentimentale andasse bene mi piacerebbe avere più capelli, il cazzo più grosso o essere più alto. Se esiste la possibilità di farlo uno ci pensa.. Non mi pare così strano


ecco io mi sono sempre piaciuta così e i miei difetti li vedo eeeehhh


----------



## oriente70 (20 Novembre 2019)

Ma non si parlava di seno?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ma uno non lo fa con l'ottica della relazione, lo fa per la sua di ottica, a me le cose che ho citato sopra piacerebbero per me, A PRESCINDERE dai gusti della ipotetica compagna


Ma un conto è immaginare il mago che ti concede tre desideri e quindi vi può essere il desiderio di vedersi meglio allo specchio, anche dimostrare una decina d’anni di meno non mi farebbe schifo. Altra cosa è decidere di intervenire realmente negando se stessi.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Interessante come la percezione sia sempre superiore all'attuale ma soprattutto che cambi da nazione a nazione


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io non lo capisco.
> Se va tutto bene perché mai ambire a corrispondere a standard che si sono dimostrati insignificanti nella realtà. È come dire che sì, hai una bella relazione, ma ti accontenti.


Perché vestirsi bene, allora?
Perché... lavarsi?
Tanto la donna o l'uomo ormai li si è beccati....


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non si parlava di seno?


Quando si parla di tette gli uomini fanno spesso queso tipo di abbinamento.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un problema.
> Volete che apra un thread in Maremma Maialona dove ce lo confrontiamo, metro alla mano?


Fate, fate: tanto io sono ancora minorenne e mi evito l'umiliazione... 

Però se usate un righello rigido, non dimenticate di considerare anche la parte iniziale vuota che è fondamentale!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché vestirsi bene, allora?
> Perché... lavarsi?
> Tanto la donna o l'uomo ormai li si è beccati....


Esempio di come si può stravolgere un post.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Interessante anche questa



alle donne piace più corto di quello che crede l'uomo..?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non si parlava di seno?


ma non è il punto forte maschile, quindi ci si è adeguati


----------



## oriente70 (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si parla di tette gli uomini fanno spesso queso tipo di abbinamento.


Io dalle tette passo al culo


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esempio di come si può stravolgere un post.


Ognuno di noi si trucca, si veste, si concia e anche desidera intervenire sul proprio corpo non solo per cuccare, ma per sentirsi a proprio agio e avere maggior stima di sé.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non si parlava di seno?


Beh spesso sono due cose che stanno vicine... 

Oddio, sto per dire una cattiveria!


----------



## oriente70 (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Beh spesso sono due cose che stanno vicine...
> 
> Oddio, sto per dire una cattiveria!


La figa  si  .
Oddio ci sono uomini che a tette so messi bene


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un conto è immaginare il mago che ti concede tre desideri e quindi vi può essere il desiderio di vedersi meglio allo specchio, anche dimostrare una decina d’anni di meno non mi farebbe schifo. Altra cosa è decidere di intervenire realmente negando se stessi.


Perché negando se stessi?
Ti si potrebbe rispondere che è un migliorare se stessi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi si trucca, si veste, si concia e anche desidera intervenire sul proprio corpo non solo per cuccare, ma per sentirsi a proprio agio e avere maggior stima di sé.


Questa è un’altra cosa e la condivido.
Poi l’errore è far derivare dalla vicinanza all’ideale l’autostima e la ragione del funzionamento o no delle relazioni significative.
Quello che è importante è la persona che si è e come ci si relaziona.


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io non lo capisco.
> Se va tutto bene perché mai ambire a corrispondere a standard che si sono dimostrati insignificanti nella realtà. È come dire che sì, hai una bella relazione, ma ti accontenti.


L’insoddisfazione verso di sè non è necessariamente legata a delle conferme esterne.


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sissì come no!
> 
> Innanzi tutto, trovamelo un professionista bravo che te lo sconsigli lui solo perché è un problema nella tua testa, che divento gay e me lo sposo!
> 
> ...


Un professionista, non un mercenario. Un professionista piuttosto che sputtanarsi rinuncia all'intervento, se l'effetto prevedibile e' quello di ricadere nel  g r o t t e s c o. Cioè nel mio caso non sarebbe un problema nella mia testa. Anzitutto non è sto gran problema, visto che comunque un bisturi, dei cateteri e una convalescenza mi fanno passare la voglia  . Sarebbe semplicemente migliorare una parte che non mi soddisfa, ben consapevole dei miei anni. Allattando  (cosa che rifarei milioni di volte) poi a me sono  "scese". Se non ci fossero ne' bisturi  ne' convalescenze ne' possibili complicanze  (che purtroppo ho visto) lo proporrei a un bravo professionista. Al quale toccherebbe eventualmente l'ingrato compito di dirmi anche. "mia cara signora, esteticamente sarebbe come montare cerchi in lega su una Panda arrugginita  ". Magari un po' meglio di così


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Perché negando se stessi?
> Ti si potrebbe rispondere che è un migliorare se stessi


Accidenti, poi mi dite che sono pesante.
Ognuno di noi è il risultato di una combinazione genetica a volte fortunata (come per i miei figli che sono stupendi ) a volte no. Ma il mio naso grosso è quello di mio padre, la mia faccia è la mia con i segni del tempo che ho vissuto ecc.
Se mi fossi rifatta il naso avrei negato parte di quella genetica, se mi facessi il lifting sarebbe per cancellare quegli anni che non mi sono piaciuti. 
La vita è vita, è ciò che realizziamo come relazioni, lavoro, contributo alla vita, di questo bisogna preoccuparsi, non di essere belli tra i belli.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> "mia cara signora, esteticamente *sarebbe come montare cerchi in lega su una Panda arrugginita * ". Magari un po' meglio di così


OT: Una Panda Rat Style. Oggi molto di moda.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> L’insoddisfazione verso di sè non è necessariamente legata a delle conferme esterne.


È legata magari a non conferme antiche.
Il percorso della vita consiste del riuscire ad accettare i limiti della realtà. Cambiare il corpo è un espediente per illudersi di aver il controllo che non si può avere sulla vita.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un professionista, non un mercenario. Un professionista piuttosto che sputtanarsi rinuncia all'intervento, se l'effetto prevedibile e' quello di ricadere nel  g r o t t e s c o. Cioè nel mio caso non sarebbe un problema nella mia testa. Anzitutto non è sto gran problema, visto che comunque un bisturi, dei cateteri e una convalescenza mi fanno passare la voglia  . Sarebbe semplicemente migliorare una parte che non mi soddisfa, ben consapevole dei miei anni. Allattando  (cosa che rifarei milioni di volte) poi a me sono  "scese". Se non ci fossero ne' bisturi  ne' convalescenze ne' possibili complicanze  (che purtroppo ho visto) lo proporrei a un bravo professionista. Al quale toccherebbe eventualmente l'ingrato compito di dirmi anche. "mia cara signora, esteticamente sarebbe come montare cerchi in lega su una Panda arrugginita  ". Magari un po' meglio di così


Tu tendi a sminuirti, chi non sa quanti anni hai potrebbe pensare 103.
Comunque concordo.
Si tende spesso ad attribuire a un particolare la ragione della propria insoddisfazione.
Lo so bene perché l’ho fatto anch’io e ogni tanto ci ricasco.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È legata magari a non conferme antiche.
> Il percorso della vita consiste del riuscire ad accettare i limiti della realtà. *Cambiare il corpo *è un espediente per illudersi di aver il controllo che non si può avere sulla vita.


Lo si fa comunque, a prescindere dalla chirurgia estetica.
Lo si cambia facendo ginnastica, ingrassando, prendendo il sole. 
Una ballerina imparerà a fare la spaccata, un ciclista ingrosserà i muscoli delle gambe etc
Il corpo cambia lo stesso, col tempo, con l'età, con le abitudini, con le malattie.
Non siamo mai la stessa persona.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo si fa comunque, a prescindere dalla chirurgia estetica.
> Lo si cambia facendo ginnastica, ingrassando, prendendo il sole.
> Una ballerina imparerà a fare la spaccata, un ciclista ingrosserà i muscoli delle gambe etc
> Il corpo cambia lo stesso, col tempo, con l'età, con le abitudini, con le malattie.
> Non siamo mai la stessa persona.


C’è una bella differenza tra questi cambiamenti e un intervento chirurgico.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non si parlava di seno?


Vai a misurare che sei in ritardo !


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non si parlava di seno?


stanno solo verificando se hanno le dimensioni minme per una spagnola


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> OT: Una Panda Rat Style. Oggi molto di moda.


Ad avercene!


----------



## Marjanna (20 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno nasce imparato e di solito per mestieri come quello si fanno anni di tirocinio.   quindi se proprio non vai dal dottor Nick riviera, in genere chi ti mette le mani addosso sa cosa fare.   anche perchè *con quello che si guadagna nella chirurgia plastica, hai tutto l'interesse a che parlino bene del tuo lavoro e ci vuole molto meno di quanto credi per sputtanarsi*.
> 
> per quanto riguarda il pagamento dell'avvocato, beh qui c'è chi può dirti come fare.


Giusta osservazione (il neretto). In effetti io ho scritto più pensiero riguardo il doversi rivolgere ad un medico in generale. Non ho vissuti personali riguardo operazioni di chirurgia plastica (l'unica che ho fatto è stata una laparoscopia ed è andato tutto bene).


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu tendi a sminuirti, chi non sa quanti anni hai potrebbe pensare 103.
> Comunque concordo.
> Si tende spesso ad attribuire a un particolare la ragione della propria insoddisfazione.
> Lo so bene perché l’ho fatto anch’io e ogni tanto ci ricasco.


Ma l'età e' relativa, tutto sommato  
Le mie tette non hanno più la funzione di allattare. Che per inciso, sarebbe  (ORA, per me, ma a vent'anni manco ci pensavo) la prima rinuncia, di default, che farei presente a una giovane donna. Il resto (dei rischi) spesso e' che occhio non vede... Io purtroppo per lavoro ho visto. Pure il ritiro dal mercato di protesi difettose, al seguito di qualche complicanza.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho capito niente foto. Ma almeno andate in bagno col righello e comunicate la lunghezza


Sapessi come faceva una mia vecchia conoscente a misurare........


----------



## oriente70 (20 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vai a misurare che sei in ritardo !


Ho una certa età  mi servono stimoli


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'età e' relativa, tutto sommato
> Le mie tette non hanno più la funzione di allattare. Che per inciso, sarebbe  (ORA, per me, ma a vent'anni manco ci pensavo) la prima rinuncia, di default, che farei presente a una giovane donna. Il resto (dei rischi) spesso e' che occhio non vede... Io purtroppo per lavoro ho visto. Pure il ritiro dal mercato di protesi difettose, al seguito di qualche complicanza.


Sì, o pericolose per la salute, seppur in percentuale minima, come quelle che ha una mia amica, impiantate a seguito mastectomia.


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2019)

La Francia vieta un tipo di protesi al seno: «Rischio tumore, impianto su 400.000 donne»
					

Dal 5 aprile, vietate in Francia le protesi mammarie macrotesturizzate a superficie ruvida e gli impianti mammari con superficie ricoperta da poliuritene, tipologie di protesi al seno ad oggi...




					www.ilmessaggero.it


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

Qui si scherza, ma vorrei davvero vedere chi dice che ama una persona per una caratteristica che dipende da un intervento chirurgico o chi è contento di sentirsi dire che ha un bellissimo naso (rifatto) o tette stupende (rifatte). Per me sarebbe come sentire che mi amano per la mia borsa.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Ah Bruné, ma stai a scherzà? Se vai con una che ha le tette rifatte (e te ne rendi conto) le DEVI dire che ha le tette stupende altrimenti ti giochi il giochino.

Poi quello che pensi davvero te lo tieni per te...  

Ma comunque per me una parola positiva per un paio di tette è sempre possibile trovarla a prescindere, e senza imbrogliare troppo! Fa parte del gioco, un po' come quando una ti dice "ma quanto ce l'hai duroooooo"...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Ah Bruné, ma stai a scherzà? Se vai con una che ha le tette rifatte (e te ne rendi conto) le DEVI dire che ha le tette stupende altrimenti ti giochi il giochino.
> 
> Poi quello che pensi davvero te lo tieni per te...
> 
> Ma comunque per me una parola positiva per un paio di tette è sempre possibile trovarla a prescindere, e senza imbrogliare troppo! Fa parte del gioco, un po' come quando una ti dice "ma quanto ce l'hai duroooooo"...


Sono già diventata Bruné? 
Abbiamo mangiato insieme io e te?
Ovviamente il mio era un altro discorso.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Gentilissima Sig.ra Brunetta,

voglia cortesemente perdonare la mia arroganza e la mia eccessiva confidenza, sproporzionata in codesto loco di sì nobile lignaggio.

Voglia altresì considerare benevolmente, nella Sua magnanimità, le mie ridotte facoltà intellettive che mi impediscono di capire il più profondo e intimo significato dei Suoi messaggi, evidentemente rivolti solo ad un pubblico di iniziati accuratamente selezionati: mi scuso preventivamente per qualsiasi cattiva interpretazione del Suo Pensiero.

Voglia infine ricevere i miei più umili e ossequiosi saluti.

Distinti saluti.

Abebe


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sapessi come faceva una mia vecchia conoscente a misurare........


A sto punto lo devi dire


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Gentilissima Sig.ra Brunetta,
> 
> voglia cortesemente perdonare la mia arroganza e la mia eccessiva confidenza, sproporzionata in codesto loco di sì nobile lignaggio.
> 
> ...


Ho idea che abbiamo mangiato insieme.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che abbiamo mangiato insieme.


Se è una battuta, mi dispiace ma non mi dice granché.

Se non lo è ed è invece in qualche modo un'allusione, mi dispiace ma non la capisco.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma comunque per me una parola positiva per un paio di tette è sempre possibile trovarla a prescindere, e senza imbrogliare troppo! Fa parte del gioco, un po' come quando una ti dice "ma quanto ce l'hai duroooooo"...


A me non è mai venuto da mentire su questo.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A sto punto lo devi dire


Questo, senza la carta!


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non è mai venuto da mentire su questo.


Ok, ma io non intendevo che si debba mentire, però immagino che con quello che sarai stata che ce l'aveva il più piccolo tra tutti quelli che hai maneggiato mica gli avrai detto: "ce l'hai duro, ma è il più piccolo di quelli che ho visto", no? 

Insomma: uno può trovare parole di apprezzamento in modo sostanzialmente sincero anche per ciò che non è il top, per il semplice motivo che disprezzare ciò di cui si sta godendo non è proprio... come dire... gentile? E questo senza voler essere falsi e/o ipocriti.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Ok, ma io non intendevo che si debba mentire, però immagino che con quello che sarai stata che ce l'aveva il più piccolo tra tutti quelli che hai maneggiato mica gli avrai detto: "ce l'hai duro, ma è il più piccolo di quelli che ho visto", no?
> 
> Insomma: uno può trovare parole di apprezzamento in modo sostanzialmente sincero anche per ciò che non è il top, per il semplice motivo che disprezzare ciò di cui si sta godendo non è proprio... come dire... gentile? E questo senza voler essere falsi e/o ipocriti.


Non dico niente ma se disprezzo ciò di cui in teoria dovrei godere... non sto godendo.


----------



## abebe (20 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non dico niente ma se disprezzo ciò di cui in teoria dovrei godere... non sto godendo.


Provo a riformulare: ti è mai capitato di trovarti nella situazione in cui la particolarità X della persona che hai davanti si rivela inferiore alle aspettative/speranze/illusioni (chiamale come vuoi) che avevi?

Se non ti è mai capitato, baciati i gomiti: sei stata molto fortunata nella vita. Io non sono stato così fortunato.

Se ti è capitato cosa hai fatto?

Gli hai detto onestamente: "guarda, questa cosa X è un po' sotto la media di quel che desidererei" oppure ti sei concentrata sulla particolarità Y che invece ti soddisfava?

Io appartengo a quelli che si comportano nel secondo modo. A prescindere dal fatto che poi abbia un reale interesse o meno, a meno che ovviamente non sia incazzato per altri motivi.

E non si tratta né di ipocrisia né di accontentarsi: è prendere il meglio per poter dare il meglio, anche in frangenti episodici.

Mi sono spiegato meglio?

Però che fatica parlare qui....


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo, senza la carta!


A diametro tutti apposto?


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

Beh, insomma, chi è il Re del rotolo?


----------



## Marjanna (20 Novembre 2019)




----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo, senza la carta!


ingegnosa.   lunghezza e circonferenza allo stesso tempo


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

ma, domanda per chi ha toccato delle tette finte...sono calde? 

Io non le ho mai toccate. Mi incuriosisce. 
Mi è stato detto che si sente una differenza di calore. 

E' vero? 

A me delle mie tette per esempio piace da impazzire il calore e come cambia il calore. 
Funziona anche con quelle finte?


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

a senso dovrebbero essere fredde


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a senso dovrebbero essere fredde


buh.
Mi han detto così.
Però magari le nuove protesi sono più funzionali?

Non ne ho esperienza e nemmeno informazione. 

Per me sarebbe un motivo per non toccarle. 
Son così belle quando cambiano di temperatura


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> buh.
> Mi han detto così.
> Però magari le nuove protesi sono più funzionali?
> 
> ...


il calore è dato dall'irrorazione sanguigna.   quindi se non arrivano i vasi, non possono essere calde.   ma qui mi fermo perchè non ho idea di come siano le protesi moderne


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il calore è dato dall'irrorazione sanguigna.   quindi se non arrivano i vasi, non possono essere calde.   ma qui mi fermo perchè non ho idea di come siano le protesi moderne


E' dove mi sono fermata anche io nel calcolo!

Di sicuro @Rose1994  è informata visto che sta valutando e rivalutando  

Ma a te piacerebbe toccare delle tette fredde?
(se lo fossero)


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

i ghiaccioli non mi ispirano.   voglio sperare che le protesi moderne siano meglio, sotto questo aspetto


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> i ghiaccioli non mi ispirano.   voglio sperare che le protesi moderne siano meglio, sotto questo aspetto


vabbè, fredde mica vorrà dire ghiaccioli.   

Me lo auguro anche io. 
Dal mio punto di vista sarebbe una lacuna importante. 

Anche solo portarmele addosso. 
mi piace toccarmi, sentire freddo mi darebbe dissonanza. 

Toccare una donna con tette fredde non mi piacerebbe. E non necessariamente ghiaccioli.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Me lo sentivo che saremmo finiti a parlare delle dimensioni del pisello  perché il cruccio delle tette piccole è paragonabile a quello del pisello piccolo. 
Che poi, io le tette me le rifaccio perché le mie mi fanno cagare, guardo quelle di alcune ragazze che le postano sul forum di chirurgia estetica e le invidio un sacco... Anche delle tette stupende, perché ci devo rinunciare? Mica mi voglio toccare altro, attenzione... Ma il seno è una mia fissa fin da piccola. Quando avevo 8 anni mettevo le mele sotto la maglietta e mi vantavo per tutta casa, a 13 anni mi sono ostinata a comprare il reggiseno quello senza coppe,che manco mi veniva ma avevo voglia di riempire qualcosa 
Poi un anno fa è iniziata la ricerca del chirurgo, e forse lho anche trovata eh, ma voglio uno o due pareri in più. 
Mi sono rivolta ai migliori in Sicilia, quelli con più recensioni positive

Sul caldo o freddo non saprei, le mie sono sempre fredde 
Non è una cosa che ho chiesto alla dottoressa quando mi ha visitato
Mi ha detto che posso allattare, fare esami specifici, prendere l'aereo e che sono definitive non dovrei cambiarle ogni 10 anni.. Quelle erano le protesi di una volta, ora queste sono definitive e per sempre. 
Il rischio di contrattura è talmente basso, ma basso che diventa raro... Prendi alcune pillole che riducono ulteriormente il rischio, e poi dipende dalla sede di impianto... In dualplane cioè metà sottomuscolare metà sottoghiandolare il rischio è minimo  
In più avrei un'assicurazione della durata di un anno per tutte le complicazioni che mi verrebbero risolte gratuitamente 
Mi ha chiesto 6.600€
Un altro 5.500€
Entrambi mi metterebbero quelle tonde ed erano d'accordo entrambi sulla misura 
Prima dell'estate spero di riuscirci, perché in estate il decorso si complica per via del caldo e non è consigliato... 
Per il resto il peggio sono le prime 2 settimane.. Poi si migliorare sempre di più.

La mia relazione va benissimo, non c'entrano le tette... Paolo sapeva già di questo mio desiderio, è contento mi lascia libera, poi sua madre lo ha rifatto anni fa me lo ha confessato mesi fa lui stesso ma non oso parlare di tette con sua madre 
Non so nemmeno da chi è stata.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Ma perché mai dovrebbero essere fredde? Sono dentro al corpo e pure sotto il muscolo! Per cui si tocca la pelle sotto la quale ci sono le ghiandole e il grasso del seno naturale e poi il muscolo. E poi anche una sedia di metallo si scalda se ci si siede sopra.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La mia relazione va benissimo, non c'entrano le tette... Paolo sapeva già di questo mio desiderio, è contento mi lascia libera, poi sua madre lo ha rifatto anni fa me lo ha confessato mesi fa lui stesso ma non oso parlare di tette con sua madre
> Non so nemmeno da chi è stata.


Se io stessi con uomo e dicesse che vuole rifarsi il naso, non solo mi domanderei perché, ma mi darebbe anche fastidio che cambiasse qualcosa che fa parte di lui e amo.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Se vabbè, mi voglio rifare il seno e questo significa che sono in guerra con me stessa e blabla? Io mi piaccio e mi accetto, non mi piace il seno e lo rifaccio... Non è un sintomo clinico. Non voglio cambiare i connotati, solo il seno e per il resto ciò che madre natura mi ha dato.


Fai benissimo. Soprattutto perché la chirurgia plastica deve essere elegante. Una taglia e mezzo in più è troppo. Già con una ti senti un'altra persona. Arrotonda sempre per difetto.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Che poi,* io le tette me le rifaccio perché le mie mi fanno cagare,* guardo quelle di alcune ragazze che le postano sul forum di chirurgia estetica e le invidio un sacco...


Avendo una figlia adolescente l'argomento tette è un must a cena da qualche mese. In più in casa c'è l'infausto presagio della seconda materna.
Perché le tue tette ti fanno cagare?
Dimensioni, forma... altro?
Da uomo, quindi da banale osservatore, ti devo solo avvertire che  non sempre il risultato è paragonabile a quello che si avrebbe se le tette fossero naturali. Su una spiaggia naturista si palesano perché rispetto alle altre... non si muovono, restano fisse anche quando la donna è supina.
Insomma, perdono un po' di attrattiva, a livello estetico, quando sono così.
Non valutare quindi solo attraverso le foto, ma guardati dei video. Poi valuta il tipo di intervento in maniera da rendere il risultato più simile a un seno naturale.
Secondo me, eh.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Questo è il tipo di seno che vorrei, con questa forma. È proprio identico a quello che immagino


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Questo è il tipo di seno che vorrei, con questa forma. È proprio identico a quello che immagino


Tremendo
Si vede lontano un miglio che è finto
Mio parere ovviamente


----------



## ivanl (21 Novembre 2019)

concordo


----------



## Lara3 (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Questo è il tipo di seno che vorrei, con questa forma. È proprio identico a quello che immagino


Lo spazio tra i due seni ....
L’attaccatura del seno è brusca , a me non piace per niente.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Brutto, sinceramente.
Troppo stacco.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Se fosse un auto, darebbe l'effetto di quella a sinistra, quando invece  figa è quella a destra. E' il... vorrei ma non potevo. Secondo me l'intervento deve comunicare "Ho le tette grosse", non "Avevo le tette piccole":


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2019)

non ci trovo nulla di male , non sono contraria alla chirurgia estetica per chi ha questa esigenza.da parte mia penso che alla mia unicità tengo molto e se ho il naso che non è perfetto si valorizza perché è il mio.
però mi allarma un sacco il fatto che a rifarsi il seno siano tantissime ragazze giovani che rispondono semplicemente ad una moda che ha canoni in serie come a costruire tante barbie inscatolate.
mentre l seno identico a mille altre non è unvalore aggiunto ma un disvalore


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se io stessi con uomo e dicesse che vuole rifarsi il naso, non solo mi domanderei perché, ma mi darebbe anche fastidio che cambiasse qualcosa che fa parte di lui e amo.


Ribatti sempre sullo stesso punto. Il problema è che a lui il naso non piace. Non si tratta di te ma di LUI.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci trovo nulla di male , non sono contraria alla chirurgia estetica per chi ha questa esigenza.da parte mia penso che alla mia unicità tengo molto e se ho il naso che non è perfetto si valorizza perché è il mio.
> però mi allarma un sacco il fatto che a rifarsi il seno siano tantissime ragazze giovani che rispondono semplicemente ad una moda che ha canoni in serie come a costruire tante barbie inscatolate.
> mentre l seno identico a mille altre non è unvalore aggiunto ma un disvalore


Io voglio essere unica nella mia unicità,se mostro la foto di un seno che mi piacerebbe è anche per comunicare quello che desidero... A me avevano consigliato protesi tonde e non a goccia (anatomiche), è il chirurgo che ti chiede "tu come ti immagini? Che risultato vorresti?" 
Io vorrei un seno push-up, magari un'altra vorrebbe un seno anatomico che segue la forma del seno naturale a goccia... So' gusti. 
Io la parte superiore del seno   ce l'ho vuota e mi piacerebbe avere una protesi che si adatta a tutto il polo superiore, se seguisse la mia forma naturale mi darebbe noia. 
Quel seno è bellissimo, sicuramente la ragazza aveva una taglia retromarcia per questo si è creato così spazio tra due seni.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ribatti sempre sullo stesso punto. Il problema è che a lui il naso non piace. Non si tratta di te ma di LUI.


Concordo, le tette sono mie le voglio più grosse io
@danny si okay comunicare che ho un seno grosso ma si vedrà che sarà rifatto... Mica la gente è scema


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @danny si okay comunicare che ho un seno grosso ma si vedrà che sarà rifatto... Mica la gente è scema


 Ci sono protesi che danno un impatto estetico più naturale di quelle che hai postato. Si vedrà sempre che sono rifatte, ma meno.
Poi, non so, dipende anche dalla base di partenza.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io voglio essere unica nella mia unicità,se mostro la foto di un seno che mi piacerebbe è anche per comunicare quello che desidero... A me avevano consigliato protesi tonde e non a goccia (anatomiche), è il chirurgo che ti chiede "tu come ti immagini? Che risultato vorresti?"
> Io vorrei un seno push-up, magari un'altra vorrebbe un seno anatomico che segue la forma del seno naturale a goccia... So' gusti.
> Io la parte superiore del seno   ce l'ho vuota e mi piacerebbe avere una protesi che si adatta a tutto il polo superiore, se seguisse la mia forma naturale mi darebbe noia.
> Quel seno è bellissimo, sicuramente la ragazza aveva una taglia retromarcia per questo si è creato così spazio tra due seni.


ok vuoi l'effetto California anni '80.   boh.  deve piacere a te ed andare bene a luilì, in effetti


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io voglio essere unica nella mia unicità,se mostro la foto di un seno che mi piacerebbe è anche per comunicare quello che desidero... A me avevano consigliato protesi tonde e non a goccia (anatomiche), è il chirurgo che ti chiede "tu come ti immagini? Che risultato vorresti?"
> Io vorrei un seno push-up, magari un'altra vorrebbe un seno anatomico che segue la forma del seno naturale a goccia... So' gusti.
> Io la parte superiore del seno   ce l'ho vuota e mi piacerebbe avere una protesi che si adatta a tutto il polo superiore, se seguisse la mia forma naturale mi darebbe noia.
> Quel seno è bellissimo, sicuramente la ragazza aveva una taglia retromarcia per questo si è creato così spazio tra due seni.


tu sei ovviamente libera di seguire i tuoi desideri


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai dovrebbero essere fredde? Sono dentro al corpo e pure sotto il muscolo! Per cui si tocca la pelle sotto la quale ci sono le ghiandole e il grasso del seno naturale e poi il muscolo. E poi anche una sedia di metallo si scalda se ci si siede sopra.


E che ne so?
Questo mi han riportato, la sensazione di una temperatura diversa da quella naturale. 

Son curiosa!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2019)

più che fredde sono innaturalmente inamovibili


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> vabbè, fredde mica vorrà dire ghiaccioli.
> 
> Me lo auguro anche io.
> Dal mio punto di vista sarebbe una lacuna importante.
> ...


non ho dubbi che le protesi moderne tengano conto dell'irrorazione e del resto.  leggo che a Rose hanno garantito che può anche allattare, nel caso.  cosa che prima non so se era possibile.

ho qualche dubbio che le tette californiane possano stare bene a Rose, ma se garbano a lei...


----------



## abebe (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io voglio essere unica nella mia unicità,


Se vuoi essere unica nella tua unicità, tieniti le tette che hai: con quelle tette che hai postato sarai uguale a tutte quelle che hanno messo quelle protesi lì.



> Quel seno è bellissimo, sicuramente la ragazza aveva una taglia retromarcia per questo si è creato così spazio tra due seni.


A me non piace. 
Personalissimo parere personale.
Poi questo non vuol dire che la tipa della foto non me la tromberei volentieri, eh?


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che fredde sono innaturalmente inamovibili


Oh! grazie.   

Mi piacerebbe sapere se al tatto questa caratteristica provoca differenza. Sia in chi tocca sia in chi viene toccato. 

Quando si parla di modificazioni del corpo il pensiero che faccio riguarda fondamentalmente la possibilità di viversi quelle modificazioni senza rinunciare a cose piacevoli. 
Solo un semplice piercing va a modificare. 
Di piercing ne ho avuti, quel che ho scoperto avendoli è che per me una discriminante è che se la modificazione mi impedisce di vivermi cose che mi piacciono o mi mette in condizione di "perdere" in piacere allora tolgo la modificazione. 

Tanto che i piercing io li ho tolti praticamente tutti. 

Un intervento al seno mi chiedo che modificazioni al piacere individuale e condiviso possa portare. Ecco perchè mi chiedo di cose basilari come la temperatura. 

Non avevo pensato all'inamovibilità...sono così belle le tette che si spalmano nella mano  se sono inamovibili questa cosa si perde


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho dubbi che le protesi moderne tengano conto dell'irrorazione e del resto.  leggo che a Rose hanno garantito che può anche allattare, nel caso.  cosa che prima non so se era possibile.
> 
> ho qualche dubbio che le tette californiane possano stare bene a Rose, ma se garbano a lei...


buh, non mi sono mai interessata di interventi al seno, per questo mi incuriosisce. 

Personalmente le tette californiane non mi piacciono. 
Ho una idea della linearità del corpo e del movimento del corpo per cui il corpo per me è bello quando è lineare, quando non ha roba addosso che impedisce i movimenti, l'elasticità.
Mi immagino con addosso un paio di tette come quelle e mi chiedo come potrei fare cose che adoro fare. 
Tipo correre o saltare senza sentire il contraccolpo. 

Poi...io ho una terza scarsa, e anche solo con una terza scarsa quando mi alleno ho bisogno di mettere reggiseni che tengono al corpo.
Quando nuotavo usavamo costumi più stretti di una taglia proprio per non avere superfici che impedissero la fluidità. 

E se non mi alleno non mi piace portare il reggiseno, quindi l'idea di avere tette che sballottolano non mi piace.

Ma sono percezioni individuali queste.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> buh, non mi sono mai interessata di interventi al seno, per questo mi incuriosisce.
> 
> Personalmente le tette californiane non mi piacciono.
> Ho una idea della linearità del corpo e del movimento del corpo per cui il corpo per me è bello quando è lineare, quando non ha roba addosso che impedisce i movimenti, l'elasticità.
> ...


essendo inamovibili non sballonzolerebbero.
se noti al mare ci sono signore anche di una certa età che da sdraiate hanno un seno che non si lascia andare e non le segue nella distensione


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2019)

Sono anche calde. Io le ho toccate.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Questo è il tipo di seno che vorrei, con questa forma. È proprio identico a quello che immagino


È una cosa ridicola! Palesemente sproporzionato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ribatti sempre sullo stesso punto. Il problema è che a lui il naso non piace. Non si tratta di te ma di LUI.


Significa che la relazione, l’essere non solo accettato, ma amato non ha alcun significato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che ne so?
> Questo mi han riportato, la sensazione di una temperatura diversa da quella naturale.
> 
> Son curiosa!!


Non le ho toccate. Ma non credo proprio sia possibile. Se fossero fredde non ci sarebbe irrorazione e si arriverebbe alla necrosi.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> buh, non mi sono mai interessata di interventi al seno, per questo mi incuriosisce.
> 
> Personalmente le tette californiane non mi piacciono.
> Ho una idea della linearità del corpo e del movimento del corpo per cui il corpo per me è bello quando è lineare, quando non ha roba addosso che impedisce i movimenti, l'elasticità.
> ...


le tette californiane sono state concepite sul modello della strappona alta 1,85 suoerfisicata, nata col reggiseno sportivo già addosso.  quindi non credo che a livello di mobilità ed elasticità ci siano problemi.

credo che per una che si allena, sia più un problema di equilibrio all'inizio.  se sei abituata ad andare a giro con una terza scara e passi ad una quarta piena, puoi trovarti sbilanciata.   ma sono cose che si superano appunto con l'allenamento.

peraltro ti ricordo che quello di cui parliamo è la coppa, non la misura.


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Significa che la relazione, l’essere non solo accettato, ma amato non ha alcun significato.


Certo che ha significato. A Rose fa senz'altro piacere che Paolo la trovi bellissima così e sono sicura  che per lei sia importante. Quello che è ancora più importante è come si vede lei.
Si parla tanto di amore. Il benessere dell'altro, quando ami, non è importante?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Ovviamente ognuno fa quello che vuole. C’è anche chi si deforma irrimediabilmente. 
Se viene chiesto un parere lo si dà.
Il pensiero che una venticinquenne si deformi mi dà grande tristezza.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo che ha significato. A Rose fa senz'altro piacere che Paolo la trovi bellissima così e sono sicura  che per lei sia importante. Quello che è ancora più importante è come si vede lei.
> Si parla tanto di amore. Il benessere dell'altro, quando ami, non è importante?


Ma dai!
Lasciamo perdere, è meglio. 
Il benessere nelle tette da Minetti!


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> Lasciamo perdere, è meglio.
> Il benessere nelle tette da Minetti!


"Lasciamo perdere" è il tuo cavaglio di battaglia
Buona giornata.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Comunque Rose è una scelta che è coerente con te stessa, l’essere in competizione con le altre donne, l’avere una idea di bellezza stereotipata, legata a modelli falsi e un po’ volgare. L’hai espresso in vari modi.
Il problema è questo e mi dispiace per te. Fossi tua madre mi farei tante domande.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> "Lasciamo perdere" è il tuo cavaglio di battaglia
> Buona giornata.


Dico “lasciamo perdere” quando cerco di non essere offensiva. Ma se vuoi...


----------



## ladyred (21 Novembre 2019)

Io le ho piccole, in compenso vado in palestra per mantenere un gran culo che già ho di mio...e sono felice cosi.
Ho paura di qualsiasi cosa legata agli ospedali e mai andrei sotto i ferri per qualcosa di estetico, tipo forse l'unica cosa che farei sarebbe l'operazione per la miopia che comunque nulla ha di estetico se non la rottura di caz degli occhiali.
Spenderei però quei soldi in viaggi quindi non lo farei comunque.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il benessere nelle tette da Minetti!


Gran topa la Minetti, comunque.
Stare bene stava bene.
Stava.
Poi ognuno si conforma agli standard che preferisce, che non necessariamente devono essere i nostri o ci debbono piacere.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Io le ho piccole, in compenso vado in palestra per mantenere un gran culo che già ho di mio...e sono felice cosi.
> Ho paura di qualsiasi cosa legata agli ospedali e mai andrei sotto i ferri per qualcosa di estetico, tipo forse l'unica cosa che farei sarebbe l'operazione per la miopia che comunque nulla ha di estetico se non la rottura di caz degli occhiali.
> Spenderei però quei soldi in viaggi quindi non lo farei comunque.


piccole non vuol dire piatta e non tutti gli uomini sono fan delle tettone.   

non lo faresti mai perchè ti piaci così.   ed è il nodo fondamentale


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> piccole non vuol dire piatta e non tutti gli uomini sono fan delle tettone.
> 
> non lo faresti mai perchè ti piaci così.   ed è il nodo fondamentale


Perfetto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gran topa la Minetti, comunque.
> Stare bene stava bene.
> Stava.
> Poi ognuno si conforma agli standard che preferisce, che non necessariamente devono essere i nostri o ci debbono piacere.


Una poveretta da ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le ho toccate. Ma non credo proprio sia possibile. Se fossero fredde non ci sarebbe irrorazione e si arriverebbe alla necrosi.


Confermo la temperatura diversa


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Confermo la temperatura diversa


 pure l’effetto bambola?!


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Comunque migliorare sé stessi è diverso da non accettare sé stessi. 
Se aggiungo 2 taglie di seno mi miglioro, se mi accorcio i capelli e cambio colore mi miglioro, se vado in palestra e metto su un po' di culo allenato mi miglioro
Non accettare qualcosa e migliorarsi è un conto, non amarsi e voler imitare i connotati di un'altra persona è patologia. 
La Minetti mi fa schifo, cambio canale quando la vedo... Della TV non me ne frega niente, io mi guardo allo specchio e vorrei solo un po' più di tette. Nel complesso mi piaccio tanto, non copio nessuno, anzi.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una poveretta da ogni punto di vista.


Se parliamo a livello estetico, e le tette sono pure esteriorità, direi proprio di no. Queste son rifatte bene.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> *Comunque migliorare sé stessi è diverso da non accettare sé stessi.*
> Se aggiungo 2 taglie di seno mi miglioro, se mi accorcio i capelli e cambio colore mi miglioro, se vado in palestra e metto su un po' di culo allenato mi miglioro
> Non accettare qualcosa e migliorarsi è un conto, non amarsi e voler imitare i connotati di un'altra persona è patologia.
> La Minetti mi fa schifo, cambio canale quando la vedo... Della TV non me ne frega niente, io mi guardo allo specchio e vorrei solo un po' più di tette. Nel complesso mi piaccio tanto, non copio nessuno, anzi.


Perfetto.
Questo è un ottimo punto di partenza.
Il mio parere è che le tette di quella foto che hai postato non ti migliorano affatto.
Quelle della Minetti sopra per esempio sì. Parlo di forma.
E chi se ne frega di chi è la Minetti. Guardiamo solo l'aspetto estetico.
Per cui se per te è imprescindibile rifare le tette, e su questo non ha senso discutere, che almeno siano belle e migliorative.
Ti ho detto: l'effetto "avevo le tette piccole" che è un po' lo stile California anni '80 che ha citato Perplesso non piace molto, in genere.
E su di te non ce lo vedo. Non sei una Barbie.
Cambiare regione? Uscire dalla Sicilia? Provare a Roma o a Milano?


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dico “lasciamo perdere” quando cerco di non essere offensiva. Ma se vuoi...


Quando vuoi. È più offensivo trattare da stupide le persone.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gran topa la Minetti, comunque.
> Stare bene stava bene.
> Stava.
> Poi ognuno si conforma agli standard che preferisce, che non necessariamente devono essere i nostri o ci debbono piacere.


Ma, a parte l’estetica da mignottone della Minetti ..non trovi una certa corrispondenza tra la ricerca di un certo tipo di look e lo spessore di certe donne ?
Così per dire eh...
Credo che a questo si stia riferendo Brunetta ..
Poi liberi tutti di farsi ciò che vogliono ..eh per condividere punti di vista ...


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

In Sicilia questi di seguito sono i più affermati :
Giuseppe Manzo 
Dario Palazzolo 
Mariastella Tarico 
Lorenzetti


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> essendo inamovibili non sballonzolerebbero.
> se noti al mare ci sono signore anche di una certa età che da sdraiate hanno un seno che non si lascia andare e *non le segue nella distensione*


Ok capito. Grazie! 

Non sballonzolano perchè sono lì attaccate, ma neanche si spalmano. 

Ecco, hai descritto la sensazione, più l'idea di una sensazione, nel grassetto. 

Una cosa magnifica di allenarsi, per me è sentire tutto il corpo insieme. 
E anche quando mi muovo semplicemente, dal fare le pulizie al camminare per strada è sentirmi seguita e avvolta dal corpo.
Sono fra l'altro molto sensibile a questo aspetto della relazione con me. 
Ed è qualcosa che guida anche il desiderio. 

Continua ad incuriosirmi molto come le modifiche al corpo possano andare ad influenzare la relazione col proprio corpo. 
Nel senso che la modifica segue l'idea dell'immagine del proprio corpo.
Ma il corpo è qualcosa di ben più ampio dell'immagine che si ha del proprio corpo. 

Quando parlo di immagine non parlo di apparenza. 
Parlo proprio delle immagini di sè che si hanno internamente e che concorrono alla costruzione dell'identità ed in particolare dell'identità relazionale.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Confermo la temperatura diversa





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le ho toccate. Ma non credo proprio sia possibile. Se fossero fredde non ci sarebbe irrorazione e si arriverebbe alla necrosi.


Grazie. 

Me lo hanno detto in diversi della temperatura.

Fredde probabilmente non è la parola che meglio descrive, però in effetti nel momento in cui vai a variare il modo in cui il sangue irrora, anche la diffusione del calore cambia. Ma sono ignorante! 

Di base, nel momento in cui si va a variare un sistema in una sua parte, cambia tutto il sistema e cambiano le interazioni fra le parti. 
E il nostro organismo non è altro che un sistema complesso. 

A me questo inquieta piuttosto. 
Però c'è da dire che sono molto legata e anche parecchio possessiva nei confronti del sistema complesso che sono. 
E di conseguenza sono poco incline a variarlo. Specialmente in termini corporei. Il corpo per me è una bussola fondamentale. 
Su cui baso un buon 70% della mia percezione del mondo. E mi fido del mio corpo. 

Dopo essermi rotta e poi riaggiustata, sto sperimentando la difficoltà del ricostruire la relazione col mio corpo cambiato. 
E non è per niente semplice. 
Cose su cui facevo affidamento ciecamente, non ci posso più fare affidamento. 
Posture, movimenti, la cinestesia in buona sostanza.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se parliamo a livello estetico, e le tette sono pure esteriorità, direi proprio di no. Queste son rifatte bene.View attachment 8434


Da ogni punto di vista.
L’ho incrociata per strada. Era messa in modo sobrio. Capelli legati, scarpe basse, non ricordo se jeans o tuta. Nondimeno l’ho notata non perché l’avessi riconosciuta subito, né perché fosse bella, ma perché sproporzionata.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando vuoi. È più offensivo trattare da stupide le persone.


Sei tu che prima dici che è una mia resa, poi adesso che tratto da stupida...prendi una decisione.


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che prima dici che è una mia resa, poi adesso che tratto da stupida...prendi una decisione.


La mia decisione è più che chiara.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> le tette californiane sono state concepite sul modello della strappona alta 1,85 suoerfisicata, nata col reggiseno sportivo già addosso.  quindi non credo che a livello di mobilità ed elasticità ci siano problemi.
> 
> credo che *per una che si allena, sia più un problema di equilibrio all'inizio.*  se sei abituata ad andare a giro con una terza scara e passi ad una quarta piena, puoi trovarti sbilanciata.   ma sono cose che si superano appunto con l'allenamento.
> 
> peraltro ti ricordo che quello di cui parliamo è la coppa, non la misura.


Umh, non mi convince il grassetto.

Non è una questione che riguarda semplicemente l'equilibrio.
riguarda proprio la collocazione del corpo all'interno dello spazio, e quindi la collocazione di sè nel tempo e nello spazio.

Io sono molto sensibile ed ho una intelligenza cinestetica piuttosto pronunciata.
come scrivevo nell'altro post, riscrivere i percorsi è una faticaccia.
Non è semplice allenamento. E' percezione di sè.
Se lo si sente. E io lo sento parecchio.

Vero che la mia esperienza è legata ad un evento traumatico e imprevisto, quindi sicuramente questo incide, ma reimpararmi, riscrivere i rapporti di fiducia col mio corpo, ha risvolti non indifferenti.
Anche nel campo del desiderio.

Non è una roba che riguarda il mi piaccio non mi piaccio.
Io non mi sono mai posta il problema di piacermi oppure no.
il mio corpo è sempre stato il mio vestito preferito anche quando non era come avrei desiderato che fosse.

E' una roba che riguarda proprio la relazione con me. La mia identità corporea e quindi anche sociale.
Paradossalmente in questo periodo sono molto insicura e molto meno prestante anche a livello cognitivo. Buona parte delle mie energie è diretta alla ri-scrizione del mio funzionamento.

Ma, lo ribadisco, io sono parecchio sensibile al mio corpo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> pure l’effetto bambola?!


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da ogni punto di vista.
> L’ho incrociata per strada. Era messa in modo sobrio. Capelli legati, scarpe basse, non ricordo se jeans o tuta. Nondimeno l’ho notata non perché l’avessi riconosciuta subito, né perché fosse bella, ma perché sproporzionata.


Forma giusta, più piccole ovvero proporzionate con resto del corpo sarebbe decisamente meglio.
Rose1994 ha già deciso di rifarsele, resta solo il come aiutarla, magari a scegliere qualcosa che sia migliorativo per lei.
Poi io non ho idea di come sia messa adesso, per cui, si va ad ipotesi.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Forma giusta, più piccole ovvero proporzionate con resto del corpo sarebbe decisamente meglio.
> Rose1994 ha già deciso di rifarsele, resta solo il come aiutarla, magari a scegliere qualcosa che sia migliorativo per lei.
> Poi io non ho idea di come sia messa adesso, per cui, si va ad ipotesi.


non mi pare abbia bisogno di aiuto, ha già scelto anche il modello.   deve solo trovare il chirurgo più competente e siccome nessuno di noi è medico (credo) diventa difficile consigliarla almeno in quello.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi pare abbia bisogno di aiuto, ha già scelto anche il modello.   deve solo trovare il chirurgo più competente e siccome nessuno di noi è medico (credo) diventa difficile consigliarla almeno in quello.


Quello è impossibile, infatti.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Ma un giro a Roma da Marco Gasparotti, per esempio?





						Contatti – Prof. Marco Gasparotti
					

Just another WordPress site




					www.marcogasparotti.com


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

http://www.marcogasparotti.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/158_pag1.pdf


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo che ha significato. A Rose fa senz'altro piacere che Paolo la trovi bellissima così e sono sicura  che per lei sia importante. Quello che è ancora più importante è come si vede lei.
> Si parla tanto di amore. Il benessere dell'altro, quando ami, non è importante?


Porre il proprio benessere nelle tette è segno di povertà umana.
Ridefinisco. Un conto è ridurle, vi sono moltissime ragioni per farlo, quasi sempre valide. Anche le ragioni estetiche possono essere valide. Ho visto il seno di amiche ridotto in modo non solo esteticamente sgradevole, ma anche fastidioso rispetto alla vita quotidiana o masse enormi che rendono difficile anche dormire o fare indagini diagnostiche.
Queste amiche le ho sostenute nella loro decisione.
Ma aumentare con l’introduzione di protesi non solo ha portato a risultati esteticamente deludenti e ha creato sproporzioni, ma anche altre complicanze che hanno tenuto riservate. 
Il desiderio di avere “almeno” una coppa D è indotto da modelli che si pongono in modo provocante sessualmente. 
Ma è la stessa cosa per le labbra. È pieno di donne con le labbra gonfiate che poi non corrispondono a labbra naturali delle fortunate. 
Una delle cose che più apprezzo sono le labbra sottili che trovo bellissime ed espressive, benché le mie non lo siano. Infatti non mi sono mai apprezzata con il rossetto che enfatizza. 
Io trovo la bellezza nelle particolarità, nella diversa e unica combinazione dei lineamenti, anche quelli che possono sembrare lievemente asimmetrici, in nasi a sottili e a punta, con la gobba, grossi. 
Generalmente chi ha un seno piccolo è anche magra ed è tutto in proporzione.


----------



## ladyred (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> piccole non vuol dire piatta e non tutti gli uomini sono fan delle tettone.
> 
> non lo faresti mai perchè ti piaci così.   ed è il nodo fondamentale


Non mi dispiacerebbe averle più grandi sopratutto per quando viene il periodo dei costumi ma comunque non è chissà che voglia... quindi  si


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> http://www.marcogasparotti.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/158_pag1.pdf


Ho visto le foto, non mi fanno impazzire i suoi lavori 
In realtà ho visto quelli di Sergio curreri e sono rimasta senza parole


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Porre il proprio benessere nelle tette è segno di povertà umana.
> Ridefinisco. Un conto è ridurle, vi sono moltissime ragioni per farlo, quasi sempre valide. Anche le ragioni estetiche possono essere valide. Ho visto il seno di amiche ridotto in modo non solo esteticamente sgradevole, ma anche fastidioso rispetto alla vita quotidiana o masse enormi che rendono difficile anche dormire o fare indagini diagnostiche.
> Queste amiche le ho sostenute nella loro decisione.
> Ma aumentare con l’introduzione di protesi non solo ha portato a risultati esteticamente deludenti e ha creato sproporzioni, ma anche altre complicanze che hanno tenuto riservate.
> ...


Io però farei una distinzione tra chi le vuole rifare perché sempre vissute come un complesso o perché ha allattato dieci figli e si sono rinsecchite ..e chi lo fa perché così riesce ad attrarre sessualmente il lui di turno. 
Sono due approcci diversi . Molto .
So di donne  che hanno rifatto il seno per tenersi un uomo ..che poi le ha lasciate comunque ..facendole rimanere con tette da pornostar e la necessita’ Di fare controlli periodici e difficoltà nella diagnostica .... ora le maledicono le loro tette ...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io però farei una distinzione tra chi le vuole rifare perché sempre vissute come un complesso o perché ha allattato dieci figli e si sono rinsecchite ..e chi lo fa perché così riesce ad attrarre sessualmente il lui di turno.
> Sono due approcci diversi . Molto .
> So di donne  che hanno rifatto il seno per tenersi un uomo ..che poi le ha lasciate comunque ..facendole rimanere con tette da pornostar e la necessita’ Di fare controlli periodici e difficoltà nella diagnostica .... ora le maledicono le loro tette ...


Infatti. Conosco anch’io una che l’ha aumentato per il marito che l’ha mollata, poi ripresa, poi mollata. 
Ci sono situazioni che è un bene migliorare. 
Ma è ben diverso da ricercare di corrispondere a un modello.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Conosco anch’io una che l’ha aumentato per il marito che l’ha mollata, poi ripresa, poi mollata.
> Ci sono situazioni che è un bene migliorare.
> Ma è ben diverso da ricercare di corrispondere a un modello.


Tu però ne stai facendo una  battaglia contro un modello estetico-culturale che consideri degradante, ma è una tua visione, differente da quella di Rose, che ha a sua volta la  libertà di pensare che il modello a cui vuole ambire sia invece migliorativo di sé.
E' solo questione di punti di vista, che sono comunque insindacabili per entrambi.
A me il seno rifatto per esempio non piace e trovo molto più gradevoli le persone "naturali", però ammetto che è solo un mio gusto, nulla di più e accetto la decisione di Rose1994. Al limite, ho espresso un parere sul tipo di protesi rotonda, preferendo di più come gusto personale e anche in relazione al volto di Rose quelle a goccia.
Però, se lei si facesse bionda e con i capelli lisci, tutto sommato avrei meno incertezze anche sul rotondo, che di solito si abbina a un look più aggressivo. 
La scelta è la sua.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Conosco anch’io una che l’ha aumentato per il marito che l’ha mollata, poi ripresa, poi mollata.
> Ci sono situazioni che è un bene migliorare.
> Ma è ben diverso da ricercare di corrispondere a un modello.


Corrispondere a un modello è un conto ..anche tu corrispondi a un modello ..con l’unica differenza che è diverso .... un conto è l’insicurezza...che ti porta a non piacerti perché non sei quella cosa lì che credi piaccia


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu però ne stai facendo una  battaglia contro un modello estetico-culturale che consideri degradante, ma è una tua visione, differente da quella di Rose, che ha a sua volta la  libertà di pensare che il modello a cui vuole ambire sia invece migliorativo di sé.
> E' solo questione di punti di vista, che sono comunque insindacabili per entrambi.
> A me il seno rifatto per esempio non piace e trovo molto più gradevoli le persone "naturali", però ammetto che è solo un mio gusto, nulla di più e accetto la decisione di Rose1994. Al limite, ho espresso un parere sul tipo di protesi rotonda, preferendo di più come gusto personale e anche in relazione al volto di Rose quelle a goccia.
> Però, se lei si facesse bionda e con i capelli lisci, tutto sommato avrei meno incertezze anche sul rotondo.
> La scelta è la sua.


Ma io o te non contiamo nulla nella decisione di Rose, purtroppo per lei.
Ha chiesto un parere tanto per... oppure per farci sapere che è già figa, ma poi sarà strepitosa.
E in questo contesto stiamo esprimendo il nostro parere, il tuo è estetico e riferito al tuo gradimento di maschio.
Il mio è da donna più che adulta, madre per Rose, e che ha una idea di donna e di rispetto di sé.
Mia figlia, che hai visto, è proporzionata, ma rispetto al modello di Rose potrebbe rifarsi il seno, le labbra e magari pure il naso, riempirsi gli zigomi e applicarsi estensioni.
Diventerebbe un mostro con un aspetto da mignottone. 
Per fortuna non le passa per la testa niente di ciò.
Certamente aborro il modello mignottone. 

Ho conosciuto recentemente una ragazza della età di Rose. È un tipo comune, ma si è fatta un piercing sotto le labbra. Non mi sono trattenuta dal dirle che se fosse mia figlia piangerei tutte le notti.
Figuriamoci se mi trattengo qui. 
Se servisse a fare venire un dubbio, non sarebbe tempo sprecato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Corrispondere a un modello è un conto ..anche tu corrispondi a un modello ..con l’unica differenza che è diverso .... un conto è l’insicurezza...che ti porta a non piacerti perché non sei quella cosa lì che credi piaccia


Il modello è quello mignotta


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto recentemente una ragazza della età di Rose. È un tipo comune, ma si è fatta un piercing sotto le labbra. Non mi sono trattenuta dal dirle che se fosse mia figlia piangerei tutte le notti.
> Figuriamoci se mi trattengo qui.


Ma non è tua figlia. Alcune amiche di mia figlia hanno dei piercing, chi sulla lingua, chi alle labbra, ma sono fatti loro.
Al limite io dico solo a una in particolare di lavarsi i piedi perché quando arriva a casa nostra e si toglie le scarpe appesta tutto per giorni.
Quello è un problema mio.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io però farei una distinzione tra chi le vuole rifare perché sempre vissute come un complesso o perché ha allattato dieci figli e si sono rinsecchite ..e chi lo fa perché così riesce ad attrarre sessualmente il lui di turno.
> Sono due approcci diversi . Molto .
> So di donne  che hanno rifatto il seno per tenersi un uomo ..che poi le ha lasciate comunque ..facendole rimanere con tette da pornostar e la necessita’ Di fare controlli periodici e difficoltà nella diagnostica .... ora le maledicono le loro tette ...


Esatto!!!! 
Io le faccio per me, ero già convinta anche quando ero single, volevo farle anche quando ero fidanzata con il mio ex, e ora con Paolo. Lui mi dice a volte "non ti rifare niente, mi piaci così" ma non ha capito che non è per lui, né per nessun altro uomo al mondo, né per la spiaggia, né per farmi i selfie da battona ma per ME. Per la mia femminilità, e per sentirmi più donna io


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è tua figlia. Alcune amiche di mia figlia hanno dei piercing, chi sulla lingua, chi alle labbra, ma sono fatti loro.
> Al limite io dico solo a una in particolare di lavarsi i piedi perché quando arriva a casa nostra e si toglie le scarpe appesta tutto per giorni.
> Quello è un problema mio.


Beh il fatto che vengano da una famiglia di adulti che non sanno dire di no a delle bambine, mi farebbe essere diffidente.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Esatto!!!!
> Io le faccio per me, ero già convinta anche quando ero single, volevo farle anche quando ero fidanzata con il mio ex, e ora con Paolo. Lui mi dice a volte "non ti rifare niente, mi piaci così" ma non ha capito che non è per lui, né per nessun altro uomo al mondo, né per la spiaggia, né per farmi i selfie da battona ma per ME. Per la mia femminilità, e per sentirmi più donna io


Ma almeno tu ci credi a ste cazzate?


----------



## Marjanna (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io o te non contiamo nulla nella decisione di Rose, purtroppo per lei.
> Ha chiesto un parere tanto per... oppure per farci sapere che è già figa, ma poi sarà strepitosa.


Lei cercava pareri da donne che si sono operate per parlare dell'iter.
Anche se sotto questo aspetto il web è pieno di testimonianze di questo tipo.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Io ho scritto il post perché siamo sulla sezione Bellezza veramente, e avevo letto post in cui si parlava di cellulite anche. 
Se volevo fare la figa mettevo una mia foto in costume nella sezione Maremma dopo l'intervento , oppure nemmeno avrei scritto il post qui  accennando ai capezzoli introflessi che ho perché mi vergogno da morire di sta cosa. 
Io non me la tiro manco nella vita reale figurarsi qui. 
Ero competitiva da amante.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh il fatto che vengano da una famiglia di adulti che non sanno dire di no a delle bambine, mi farebbe essere diffidente.


Beh, tu sei diffidente su tutto.
Io ai piercing ho detto di no, per ora, anche se oramai ce li hanno quasi tutte e mi sento dire che sono retrogrado.
Anche se mi sembra che mia figlia abbia 4 buchi per orecchio, come la mamma.
Unica concessione.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho scritto il post perché siamo sulla sezione Bellezza veramente, e avevo letto post in cui si parlava di cellulite anche.
> Se volevo fare la figa mettevo una mia foto in costume nella sezione Maremma dopo l'intervento , oppure n*emmeno avrei scritto il post qui  accennando ai capezzoli introflessi che ho perché mi vergogno da morire di sta cosa.*
> Io non me la tiro manco nella vita reale figurarsi qui.
> Ero competitiva da amante.


Parliamo di questa tua vergogna. Come la gestisci?
Cosa provi?


----------



## Marjanna (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho scritto il post perché siamo sulla sezione Bellezza veramente, e avevo letto post in cui si parlava di cellulite anche.
> Se volevo fare la figa mettevo una mia foto in costume nella sezione Maremma dopo l'intervento , oppure nemmeno avrei scritto il post qui  accennando ai capezzoli introflessi che ho perché mi vergogno da morire di sta cosa.
> Io non me la tiro manco nella vita reale figurarsi qui.
> Ero competitiva da amante.


Comunque è difficile trovare pareri da chi non sa niente di medicina, rischi di sentire solo "a me tutto bene", "fantastico", fino ai "sono rinata", fino a chi è andata male. L'unico modo per capirne un poco di più è andare in libreria universitaria (quelle vicino le facoltà di medicina) e studiarti l'operazione, con tutti i mal di testa se non hai una formazione di base e devi andare a fare ulteriori ricerche su tutto ciò che non capisci.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho scritto il post perché siamo sulla sezione Bellezza veramente, e avevo letto post in cui si parlava di cellulite anche.
> Se volevo fare la figa mettevo una mia foto in costume nella sezione Maremma dopo l'intervento , oppure nemmeno avrei scritto il post qui  accennando ai capezzoli introflessi che ho perché mi vergogno da morire di sta cosa.
> Io non me la tiro manco nella vita reale figurarsi qui.
> Ero competitiva da amante.


no non sei credibile.  tu sei competitiva pure adesso e pure con te stessa


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque è difficile trovare pareri da chi non sa niente di medicina, rischi di sentire solo "a me tutto bene", "fantastico", fino ai "sono rinata", fino a chi è andata male. L'unico modo per capirne un poco di più è andare in libreria universitaria (quelle vicino le facoltà di medicina) e studiarti l'operazione, con tutti i mal di testa se non hai una formazione di base e devi andare a fare ulteriori ricerche su tutto ciò che non capisci.


ma non ha senso andare a fare una roba del genere.   senza una base propria, finisce che ci capisci fava, ti spaventi o ti convinci di cose non vere e fai del gran casino.

l'unico aiuto che serve a Rose è un bravo chirurgo


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> no non sei credibile.  tu sei competitiva pure adesso e pure con te stessa


Ma è sempre una cosa negativa? 
Verso me se stessa penso sia un bene, lascia stare il fisico, ma a lavoro, all'università ho sempre cercato di fare meglio degli altri
Comunque @Brunetta che si mette nei panni di una mia ipotetica madre, andandomi sempre contro  finirebbe per farsi odiare.
Mia madre mi ha fatto il cazziatone, e poi come tutte le madri ha cercato di capirmi e alla fine si era convinta... A 25 anni cosa deve dirmi?


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non ha senso andare a fare una roba del genere.   senza una base propria, finisce che ci capisci fava, ti spaventi o ti convinci di cose non vere e fai del gran casino.
> 
> l'unico aiuto che serve a Rose è un bravo chirurgo


Ho visto i video su YouTube dell'intervento. Non sono spaventata


----------



## ivanl (21 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, tu sei diffidente su tutto.
> Io ai piercing ho detto di no, per ora, anche se oramai ce li hanno quasi tutte e mi sento dire che sono retrogrado.
> Anche se mi sembra che mia figlia abbia 4 buchi per orecchio, come la mamma.
> Unica concessione.


meno male che sto in provincia; se mio figlio che ha piu' o meno la stessa età, se ne uscisse con una roba del genere, avrebbe un calcio nel culo e basta. Da quel che ho visto dei suoi coetanei/compagni di classe, i piu' 'ribelli' sono quelli che fumano le sigarette eletrroniche


----------



## Marjanna (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non ha senso andare a fare una roba del genere.   senza una base propria, finisce che ci capisci fava, ti spaventi o ti convinci di cose non vere e fai del gran casino.
> 
> l'unico aiuto che serve a Rose è un bravo chirurgo


bè allora è già nella strada giusta mi pare, ne sta sentendo vari nella sua regione, non so cosa cambierebbe la testimonianza di una utente del forum.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma è sempre una cosa negativa?
> Verso me se stessa penso sia un bene, lascia stare il fisico, ma a lavoro, all'università ho sempre cercato di fare meglio degli altri
> Comunque @Brunetta che si mette nei panni di una mia ipotetica madre, andandomi sempre contro  finirebbe per farsi odiare.
> Mia madre mi ha fatto il cazziatone, e poi come tutte le madri ha cercato di capirmi e alla fine si era convinta... A 25 anni cosa deve dirmi?


non è una questione di negativo o positivo, è che tu sei competitiva di tuo.   ed è una cosa che se neghi, menti in primis a te stessa.

detto questo.   ci sta che un intervento chirurgico faccia impressione.  si tratta pur sempre di un'anestesia totale, con una convalescenza e tutto il resto.

per questo ti serve un chirurgo che ti sappia rassicurare.  ed una struttura che sia affidabile.

il resto sono opinioni, legittime.


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> bè allora è già nella strada giusta mi pare, ne sta sentendo vari nella sua regione, non so cosa cambierebbe la testimonianza di una utente del forum.


io per il cheratocono mi sono andato ad operare in Toscana.   mia madre per le protesi alle ginocchia è andata nel bresciano.

la testimonianza di una utente potrebbe servirle anche per fare un paragone con i chirurghi siciliani.   non stiamo parlando di un'unghia incarnita (che pure quelle poi possono creare danni) ma di una roba in anestesia totale.


----------



## ivanl (21 Novembre 2019)

Io, che son terrone, non mi farei mettere mani nemmeno per l'unghia incarnita, nei confini del  regno Borbonico


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma è sempre una cosa negativa?
> Verso me se stessa penso sia un bene, lascia stare il fisico, ma a lavoro, all'università ho sempre cercato di fare meglio degli altri
> Comunque @Brunetta che si mette nei panni di una mia ipotetica madre, andandomi sempre contro  finirebbe per farsi odiare.
> Mia madre mi ha fatto il cazziatone, e poi come tutte le madri ha cercato di capirmi e alla fine si era convinta... A 25 anni cosa deve dirmi?


Tranquilla.
A mia figlia non devo dire niente. Ragiona da sé.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> io per il cheratocono mi sono andato ad operare in Toscana.   mia madre per le protesi alle ginocchia è andata nel bresciano.
> 
> la testimonianza di una utente potrebbe servirle anche per fare un paragone con i chirurghi siciliani.   non stiamo parlando di un'unghia incarnita (che pure quelle poi possono creare danni) ma di una roba in anestesia totale.


Di una? Se intendevi quello basta che vada su YouTube e trova la sfilza di influencer e pseudo tali che fanno video sui loro interventi. Ma non credo proprio Rose sia all'oscuro di questo. Magari sul cheratocono è più difficile trovare persone che raccontano come gli andata ma per le tette no di certo.
Ma piuttosto che in rete se la madre del suo ragazzo ha fatto questa operazione potrebbe essere proprio la persona più adatta a cui chiedere.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2019)

> Ho visto le foto, non mi fanno impazzire i suoi lavori
> In realtà ho visto quelli di Sergio curreri e sono rimasta senza parole


sono abituata a parlare dei lavori di pittori e artisti vari così, mi disorienta un po' la cosa


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2019)

comunque, gira che ti gira ,il refrain è sempre tette\culo\labbroni\zigomoni
e mi chiedo perché tanta importanza ad immagini ipersessuate.voglio dire che qui non è che il boom della chirurgia tenda a modellare visi eleganti, si ricerchi l'armonia e via dicendo.no, si tende alla caricatura .
se pensiamo che esistono professionisti del calibro di giacomo urtis sull'estetica (e l'etica) mi si accende un campanello di allarme


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, gira che ti gira ,il refrain è sempre tette\culo\labbroni\zigomoni
> e mi chiedo perché tanta importanza ad immagini ipersessuate.voglio dire che qui non è che il boom della chirurgia tenda a modellare visi eleganti, si ricerchi l'armonia e via dicendo.no, si tende alla caricatura .
> se pensiamo che esistono professionisti del calibro di giacomo urtis sull'estetica (e l'etica) mi si accende un campanello di allarme


Per me avrebbe dovuto rimpolpare le labbra, ingrandire il seno, enfatizzare gli zigomi... o no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avrebbe dovuto rimpolpare le labbra, ingrandire il seno, enfatizzare gli zigomi... o no?


avesse vent'anni oggi qualcuno magari glielo consiglierebbe ...è questa la cosa tragica.
pure a greta garbo che aveva labbra sottilissime .orrore


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> avesse vent'anni oggi qualcuno magari glielo consiglierebbe ...è questa la cosa tragica.
> pure a greta garbo che aveva labbra sottilissime .orrore


Stupende nella loro unicità.


----------



## abebe (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Esatto!!!!
> Io le faccio per me, ero già convinta anche quando ero single, volevo farle anche quando ero fidanzata con il mio ex, e ora con Paolo. Lui mi dice a volte "non ti rifare niente, mi piaci così" ma non ha capito che non è per lui, né per nessun altro uomo al mondo, né per la spiaggia, né per farmi i selfie da battona ma per ME. Per la mia femminilità, e per sentirmi più donna io


Io quello che fatico a capire è come un pezzo di silicone ti possa far sentire più donna, più femminile.

Tanto quando ti guarderai allo specchio saprai sempre che quelle due copie conformi di Uluru che ti ritroverai sul torace sono una roba messa lì dalla mano di un chirurgo.

Secondo me, ti farebbe un monte di bene in più spendere quei 6000 € passandoti un'estate a fare trekking sulle Ande.

Ma è solo il mio umile parere, eh?


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2019)

se pole fare trekking anche in Molise


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Di una? Se intendevi quello basta che vada su YouTube e trova la sfilza di influencer e pseudo tali che fanno video sui loro interventi. Ma non credo proprio Rose sia all'oscuro di questo. Magari sul cheratocono è più difficile trovare persone che raccontano come gli andata ma per le tette no di certo.
> Ma piuttosto che in rete se la madre del suo ragazzo ha fatto questa operazione potrebbe essere proprio la persona più adatta a cui chiedere.


Marj mi vergogno un sacco a chiederlo, anche se la mamma di Paolo mi vuole bene ed è una del tipo "andiamo a comprare i vestiti insieme?" 
Ma che le dico "ma a te il seno chi te lo ha rifatto?" 
 Mi fucila


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tranquilla.
> A mia figlia non devo dire niente. Ragiona da sé.


Qui il problema non è chi ragiona o no, ma se si ragiona con la propria testolina o con quella della mamma... Magari tua figlia vuole rifarsele ma si rende conto che sei chiusa sull'argomento e non ti dice nulla.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Io vorrei che mia figlia avesse tutta la libertà, sempre, di dirmi i suoi desideri e le sue insicurezze e se io non arrivassi a farle capire che lei è bellissima così con quel seno allora non le direi mai "il seno ti fa mignotta come la Minetti" ma la aiuterei se vuole operarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qui il problema non è chi ragiona o no, ma se si ragiona con la propria testolina o con quella della mamma... Magari tua figlia vuole rifarsele ma si rende conto che sei chiusa sull'argomento e non ti dice nulla.


Perché mai?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io vorrei che mia figlia avesse tutta la libertà, sempre, di dirmi i suoi desideri e le sue insicurezze e se io non arrivassi a farle capire che lei è bellissima così con quel seno allora non le direi mai "il seno ti fa mignotta come la Minetti" ma la aiuterei se vuole operarsi.


Certo, ma se la sua insicurezza risiedesse nel seno, mi farei domande e mi darei risposte non belle.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

*As*


Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai?


Perché già fai perdere la voglia di parlarne qui in questa sezione con te che continui a criticare senza basi, figurati dentro casa vis a vis affrontare l'argomento mamma mi voglio rifare le tette.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> *As*
> 
> Perché già fai perdere la voglia di parlarne qui in questa sezione con te che continui a criticare senza basi, figurati dentro casa vis a vis affrontare l'argomento mamma mi voglio rifare le tette.


Perché mai dovrebbe rifarsi qualcosa di perfetto?


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo, ma se la sua insicurezza risiedesse nel seno, mi farei domande e mi darei risposte non belle.


Ma avere le tette piccole per alcune ragazze è un motivo di imbarazzo. Ci arriviamo a questa concezione? 
Siamo nel 2020 e rifarsi le tette è davvero così fonte di pregiudizio?????


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai dovrebbe rifarsi qualcosa di perfetto?


Possono essere perfette per te ma a lei non piacere 
Uno lo mette in conto
Dopodiché una mamma può aiutare a prendere la decisone che ritiene più corretta nel rispetto dell’esigenza della figlia


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Possono essere perfette per te ma a lei non piacere
> Uno lo mette in conto
> Dopodiché una mamma può aiutare a prendere la decisone che ritiene più corretta nel rispetto dell’esigenza della figlia


Scherzavo su una provocazione.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma avere le tette piccole per alcune ragazze è un motivo di imbarazzo. Ci arriviamo a questa concezione?
> Siamo nel 2020 e rifarsi le tette è davvero così fonte di pregiudizio?????


Un’amica di mia figlia è proprio con un seno piccolissimo. Ci scherza anche su. Certamente un intervento potrebbe riportarla più in proporzione. Capirei il suo desiderio. Ma glielo sconsiglierei per i numerosi motivi già esposti. Non è comunque un elemento che le ha impedito di piacere anche a uomini che hanno possibilità di scegliere tra mille che l’intervento lo hanno fatto.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un’amica di mia figlia è proprio con un seno piccolissimo. Ci scherza anche su. Certamente un intervento potrebbe riportarla più in proporzione. Capirei il suo desiderio. Ma glielo sconsiglierei per i numerosi motivi già esposti. Non è comunque un elemento che le ha impedito di piacere anche a uomini che hanno possibilità di scegliere tra mille che l’intervento lo hanno fatto.


Ma certo che non impedisce di piacere, ma intanto si deve piacere a noi stesse... Mia sorella ha il seno piccolo, ma non ci pensa proprio a farselo perché dice che si sente comoda così anche a mettersi in vestito senza reggiseno. Sono gusti.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Di una? Se intendevi quello basta che vada su YouTube e trova la sfilza di influencer e pseudo tali che fanno video sui loro interventi. Ma non credo proprio Rose sia all'oscuro di questo. Magari sul cheratocono è più difficile trovare persone che raccontano come gli andata ma per le tette no di certo.
> Ma piuttosto che in rete se la madre del suo ragazzo ha fatto questa operazione potrebbe essere proprio la persona più adatta a cui chiedere.


Io... Io...
Ottima operazione di cheratoplastica lamellare profonda.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Marj mi vergogno un sacco a chiederlo, anche se la mamma di Paolo mi vuole bene ed è una del tipo "andiamo a comprare i vestiti insieme?"
> Ma che le dico "ma a te il seno chi te lo ha rifatto?"
> Mi fucila


Più che capire se è una tipo da "andiamo a comprare i vestiti insieme?" per questa operazione che stai vagliando ti servirebbe più capire se è una persona che usa la testa o una che segue la bolgia e gli è solo andata bene. Nel primo caso fregatene, ti servono informazioni. Se tiene a te in relazione al benessere del figlio, e sempre nel caso non sia una testa di minc.., sarà molto più interessata di altre persone di metterti al corrente della sua esperienza. Non serve che parti con la domanda che hai fatto, se sai in via indiretta che si è rifatta il seno, la becchi in un momento in cui siete sole e le dici "Alessandra, o come si chiama, volevo chiederti un consiglio, è un po' di tempo che pensavo a X Y Z, tu cosa ne pensi?". 
Ma evita di farti vedere troppo "bambina", per evitare che poi lei parta spingendoti magari ad andare dal chirurgo da cui è andata lei, con il rischio di trovarti una rottura di scatole se a te non va. Rimani ferma alle informazioni.


----------



## feather (22 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Questo è il tipo di seno che vorrei, con questa forma. È proprio identico a quello che immagino


Sembra fatto col compasso. Troppo perfettamente sferico


----------



## Lady Roses (22 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qualche ragazza qui sul forum che si è rifatta il seno e con cui scambiare info?
> È da circa un anno che avevo deciso di rifare il seno, sono stata da due chirurghi diversi, ma alla fine avevo scelto una dottoressa a catania.
> Avevamo fissato l'intervento per il 29 settembre, ma poi per intoppi lavorativi ho deciso di rinviare di qualche mesetto.
> Avevo scelto tutto, la taglia, il tipo e sono ancora decisa di fare questo tipo di intervento... Ho un seno piccolo, certo nn è sproporzionato rispetto alla mia altezza/costituzione ma ho da sempre voluto una taglia e mezzo circa in più.
> ...


Anch'io quando ero più giovane avevon il seno piccolo ma dopo due gravidanze e allattamenti tipo mucca mi sono ritrovata una 4° abbondante e sono sincera mi sento più donna ora che all'epoca. E se tu hai la voglia e la convinzione di farlo perché fa sentire meglio fallo. Non ascoltare nessuno ma ascolta solo ciò che vuoi tu e che fa star bene te


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Questo è il tipo di seno che vorrei, con questa forma. È proprio identico a quello che immagino


Cafonata. Appena invecchi sembri una ripulita. Più leggero.


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma avere le tette piccole per alcune ragazze è un motivo di imbarazzo. Ci arriviamo a questa concezione?
> Siamo nel 2020 e rifarsi le tette è davvero così fonte di pregiudizio?????


L'argomento e troppo spinoso per tentare di far valere ragioni che, a loro modo, possono essere ugualmente fondate pur quando diametralmente opposte.

E' inutile sindacare sulle fragilità altrui, anche in buona fede. Non credo si tratti di semplice pregiudizio, o almeno preferisco pensarlo dato che altrimenti saremmo messi proprio male. Il punto è che su questo argomento si ragiona per quelle che sono percezioni soggettive legate fortemente alla propria personalità. E' chiaro che sei libera di fare quello che vuoi del tuo corpo, devi però considerare quali siano le implicazioni che ti portano ad effettuare una simile operazione su te stessa. Quindi il parere altrui, pur quando contrario o aspramente critico, conta veramente poco o nulla.
Per quanto mi riguarda, penso che chi si appresta a fare un intervento sulla sua veste estetica debba avere un senso obbiettivo ed autocritico molto spiccato ed equilibrato. Voglio dire, che se domani decidessi di rifarmi il naso o trapiantarmi i capelli saprei anche che la mia condizione personale non potrebbe in alcun modo modificarsi, la mia autostima o le mie insicurezze sicuramente non risiedono in quelle, peraltro confinate, zone fisiche.

Comunque, parere puramente personale scevro da inutili morali, penso che tu sia troppo giovane per andare a mettere mano su un area del tuo corpo che molto probabilmente gode ancora di una certa "gioventù". Lungi da me l'essere un esperto, ma mi chiedo, non è che mettere mano al tuo seno oggi possa in qualche modo amplificare la naturale decadenza che ti aspetta negli anni a venire? Ti sei informata sulle controindicazioni? Non gli eventuali rischi, proprio sul risultato estetico sul medio-lungo termine.

E comunque, se ti va, spieghi cosa ti darebbe questo intervento?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> L'argomento e troppo spinoso per tentare di far valere ragioni che, a loro modo, possono essere ugualmente fondate pur quando diametralmente opposte.
> 
> E' inutile sindacare sulle fragilità altrui, anche in buona fede. Non credo si tratti di semplice pregiudizio, o almeno preferisco pensarlo dato che altrimenti saremmo messi proprio male. Il punto è che su questo argomento si ragiona per quelle che sono percezioni soggettive legate fortemente alla propria personalità. E' chiaro che sei libera di fare quello che vuoi del tuo corpo, devi però considerare quali siano le implicazioni che ti portano ad effettuare una simile operazione su te stessa. Quindi il parere altrui, pur quando contrario o aspramente critico, conta veramente poco o nulla.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, penso che chi si appresta a fare un intervento sulla sua veste estetica debba avere un senso obbiettivo ed autocritico molto spiccato ed equilibrato. Voglio dire, che se domani decidessi di rifarmi il naso o trapiantarmi i capelli saprei anche che la mia condizione personale non potrebbe in alcun modo modificarsi, la mia autostima o le mie insicurezze sicuramente non risiedono in quelle, peraltro confinate, zone fisiche.
> ...


le tette più grosse, quindi più sexy.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le tette più grosse, quindi più sexy.


Certo,  perché Jane Birkin non erezionava...


----------



## patroclo (22 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le tette più grosse, quindi più sexy.


le tette grosse sono per bambini, le chiappe "giuste" per adulti


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *le tette più grosse, quindi più sexy.*


quanto è opinabile questo?
magari tra qualche decennio ritorna il tipo alla twiggy


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> le tette grosse sono per bambini, le chiappe "giuste" per adulti


Entrambi per chi può.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto è opinabile questo?
> magari tra qualche decennio ritorna il tipo alla twiggy


Il tipo alla twiggy piace ad alcuni, come le tette grosse piacciono ad altri.
Non è una moda, è proprio un diverso gusto.


----------



## patroclo (22 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Entrambi per chi può.


Non è una questione di "potere" è una questione di gusti e scelte


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2019)

anche selle natiche e le protesi si sta esagerando


danny ha detto:


> Il tipo alla twiggy piace ad alcuni, come le tette grosse piacciono ad altri.
> Non è una moda, è proprio un diverso gusto.


sul gusto non discuto certo ma che la moda a questo riguardo vada a periodi storici è un fatto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2019)

dalla clessidra di sofia loren  i fianchi sono spariti e si uniscono spalle importanti quasi androgene , ultimi anni dall'androgeno si passa alle bambole gonfiabili....tette\labbera\culo gonfiati come canotti in libera spiaggia


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche selle natiche e le protesi si sta esagerando
> 
> sul gusto non discuto certo ma che la moda a questo riguardo vada a periodi storici è un fatto.


Questo sì.


----------



## bettypage (22 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche selle natiche e le protesi si sta esagerando
> 
> sul gusto non discuto certo ma che la moda a questo riguardo vada a periodi storici è un fatto.


Io trovo che i canoni classici rimangano sempre i più armonici e proporzionati, a me la leotta mi sembra disarmonica. Ma poi mai nella vita affronterei un'operazione per fini estetici. Avrei troppa paura.


----------



## JON (22 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le tette più grosse, quindi più sexy.


Mah, a volte ho la sensazione che le donne usino il seno come i maschi tendono a valorizzare i pettorali. In entrambi i casi, se lo scopo è estetico, si tratta di incentivare il proprio sex appeal. Fatti salvi i casi in cui questi interventi mirano a risolvere problematiche estetiche derivanti da pregressi problemi di salute, direi che in genere un bel paio di tette assolvano unicamente alla funzione sessuale.

Da maschio posso dire che il sex appeal di una donna non dipende dal seno che ostenta, non solo da quello naturalmente. Poi è ovvio che se porti due siluri sul petto è assicurato che l'attenzione maschile indistinta è tutta tua.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Novembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, a volte ho la sensazione che le donne usino il seno come i maschi tendono a valorizzare i pettorali. In entrambi i casi, se lo scopo è estetico, si tratta di incentivare il proprio sex appeal. Fatti salvi i casi in cui questi interventi mirano a risolvere problematiche estetiche derivanti da pregressi problemi di salute, direi che in genere un bel paio di tette assolvano unicamente alla funzione sessuale.
> 
> Da maschio posso dire che il sex appeal di una donna non dipende dal seno che ostenta, non solo da quello naturalmente. Poi è ovvio che se porti due siluri sul petto è assicurato che l'attenzione maschile indistinta è tutta tua.



Non so se sia solo questo per le ragazze d'oggi. Loro vedono starlette ma anche donne di successo e vi fanno riferimento. Una che da bambina vede che un politico è la Minetti cosa capisce secondo te? (Quando una buona fetta di noi si vedeva un Pertini ad esempio).
E' un altra generazione, non quella che vede "i grandi" (o presunti tali) stampati su una foto di un giornale che parlano di qualcosa strettamente relativo al settore e si rivolge alla mamma o alla zia per chiedere consigli, ma sentono la voce diretta attraverso i vari social, lo stile di vita, e quel che arriva è bianco rilassato sorridente, e poi ti mostrano cosa fanno nella vita, come si strutturano per arrivare A, anche esteticamente.
Solo che questo che vedono ora sarà una fascia di pochi decenni. Imho.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo,  perché Jane Birkin non erezionava...


Non saprei se oggi è il genere che piace , parlo dei ragazzi d'oggi


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> le tette grosse sono per bambini, le chiappe "giuste" per adulti


dipende dai gusti


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto è opinabile questo?
> magari tra qualche decennio ritorna il tipo alla twiggy


può essere  oggi vanno le tette grosse, il jeans aderente i capelli rigorosamente piastrarti


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se sia solo questo per le ragazze d'oggi. Loro vedono starlette ma anche donne di successo e vi fanno riferimento. Una che da bambina vede che un politico è la Minetti cosa capisce secondo te? (Quando una buona fetta di noi si vedeva un Pertini ad esempio).
> E' un altra generazione, non quella che vede "i grandi" (o presunti tali) stampati su una foto di un giornale che parlano di qualcosa strettamente relativo al settore e si rivolge alla mamma o alla zia per chiedere consigli, ma sentono la voce diretta attraverso i vari social, lo stile di vita, e quel che arriva è bianco rilassato sorridente, e poi ti mostrano cosa fanno nella vita, come si strutturano per arrivare A, anche esteticamente.
> Solo che questo che vedono ora sarà una fascia di pochi decenni. Imho.


Io sono meno  "drammatica", nel senso che  (rischi dell'intervento a parte... Già detto che mi scoraggiano) se potessi migliorare una parte di me che non mi piace, non vedrei perché no.
Poi sono piuttosto fifona e ancor meno propensa a farmi mettere un bisturi addosso, ma senza nemmeno andare sul rifacimento di qualcosa, sono secoli che mi vorrei fare un tatuaggetto e... Poi no, farà troppo male  
Ma potendo eliminare la parte dolorosa (e pure avendo una sorta di  "garanzia" anticipata sul risultato) avoja se ne approfitterei


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono meno  "drammatica", nel senso che  (rischi dell'intervento a parte... Già detto che mi scoraggiano) se potessi migliorare una parte di me che non mi piace, non vedrei perché no.
> Poi sono piuttosto fifona e ancor meno propensa a farmi mettere un bisturi addosso, ma senza nemmeno andare sul rifacimento di qualcosa, sono secoli che mi vorrei fare un tatuaggetto e... Poi no, farà troppo male
> Ma potendo eliminare la parte dolorosa (e pure avendo una sorta di  "garanzia" anticipata sul risultato) avoja se ne approfitterei


Ma io non sono contro questi interventi, solo che tutti pensano che lei voglia farlo per essere più sexy, e mi sono chiesta poi cosa ci sia eventualmente dietro quell'essere più sexy, andando oltre il "tutti i maschi ti guardano e sbavano".


----------



## JON (23 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se sia solo questo per le ragazze d'oggi. Loro vedono starlette ma anche donne di successo e vi fanno riferimento. Una che da bambina vede che un politico è la Minetti cosa capisce secondo te? (Quando una buona fetta di noi si vedeva un Pertini ad esempio).
> E' un altra generazione, non quella che vede "i grandi" (o presunti tali) stampati su una foto di un giornale che parlano di qualcosa strettamente relativo al settore e si rivolge alla mamma o alla zia per chiedere consigli, ma sentono la voce diretta attraverso i vari social, lo stile di vita, e quel che arriva è bianco rilassato sorridente, e poi ti mostrano cosa fanno nella vita, come si strutturano per arrivare A, anche esteticamente.
> Solo che questo che vedono ora sarà una fascia di pochi decenni. Imho.


I modelli sono cambiati, è vero. La nonna moderna, ad esempio, magari un lifting se lo fa.


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma io non sono contro questi interventi, solo che tutti pensano che lei voglia farlo per essere più sexy, e mi sono chiesta poi cosa ci sia eventualmente dietro quell'essere più sexy, andando oltre il "tutti i maschi ti guardano e sbavano".


L'avevo capito.
Credo che però in un paio di tette rifatte non ci si debba necessariamente vedere la Minetti che è entrata in politica. La chirurgia estetica offre delle  "possibilità", che solo un po' di tempo fa erano semplicemente precluse. Come internet.... Voglio dire: trent'anni fa non avevamo il cellulare, figurarsi connesso a una rete dati, oggi è una possibilità diffusa nelle società conformi alla nostra. Eppure non è che abbia solo migliorato la vita. Si inserisce in una valutazione costi / benefici come tutto. E in questa valutazione, a restare ovviamente nel campo del lecito, ognuno vede quello che vuole vedere. Tornando all'essere  "più sexy", che è l'esempio di partenza. A me fregherebbe meno di niente intendere le tette rifatte alla stregua di uno strumento di maggiore o minore gradimento di chi mi scopo. A differenza del trucco  (mi ricollego al 3d di @Martes), dove anche a prescindere dallo scopare, e' una roba che faccio sicuramente più per piacere agli altri che a me. Però non è che necessariamente ci sia alla base chissà quale conflitto, o quale modello da seguire in un periodo storico che vede una Minetti nella politica. Quella di oggi è anche  (molto più di un tempo) la società dei contrasti, del tutto e del suo contrario, in cui una Twiggy per citare  @Minerva non è certamente un cesso demodé, ma non sono cessi manco le modelle curvy, quelle taglia 42, le intellettuali che  "arrivano" dopo avere dimostrato le palle al quadrato, quelle senza gli occhi a cuore e sognanti il principe azzurro, quelle che diversamente hanno mantenuto il ruolo più  "tradizionale". Oggi c'è veramente il mondo. Ricordi gli anni '80? Le maggiorate del Drive-in? Embè, quello ERA l'essere sexy, con tanto di parodia della intellettuale o della donna in carriera rigorosamente con gli occhiali e con le bocce immancabili che uscivano da tutte le parti. Ecco, una cosa non la farei piuttosto mai: quella di rifarmi non tanto per conformarmi a un modello, ma per fare piacere A UNO. Poi boh... Per quanto mi riguarda, e' una possibilità che comporta troppi costi ma non so come dire... Se tra un giorno per dire diventasse indolore o estremamente sicura non starei a pormi il problema di avere un problema. Sono in pace, fondamentalmente.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'avevo capito.
> Credo che però in un paio di tette rifatte non ci si debba necessariamente vedere la Minetti che è entrata in politica. La chirurgia estetica offre delle  "possibilità", che solo un po' di tempo fa erano semplicemente precluse. Come internet.... Voglio dire: trent'anni fa non avevamo il cellulare, figurarsi connesso a una rete dati, oggi è una possibilità diffusa nelle società conformi alla nostra. Eppure non è che abbia solo migliorato la vita. Si inserisce in una valutazione costi / benefici come tutto. E in questa valutazione, a restare ovviamente nel campo del lecito, ognuno vede quello che vuole vedere. Tornando all'essere  "più sexy", che è l'esempio di partenza. A me fregherebbe meno di niente intendere le tette rifatte alla stregua di uno strumento di maggiore o minore gradimento di chi mi scopo. A differenza del trucco  (mi ricollego al 3d di @Martes), dove anche a prescindere dallo scopare, e' una roba che faccio sicuramente più per piacere agli altri che a me. Però non è che necessariamente ci sia alla base chissà quale conflitto, o quale modello da seguire in un periodo storico che vede una Minetti nella politica. Quella di oggi è anche  (molto più di un tempo) la società dei contrasti, del tutto e del suo contrario, in cui una Twiggy per citare  @Minerva non è certamente un cesso demodé, ma non sono cessi manco le modelle curvy, quelle taglia 42, le intellettuali che  "arrivano" dopo avere dimostrato le palle al quadrato, quelle senza gli occhi a cuore e sognanti il principe azzurro, quelle che diversamente hanno mantenuto il ruolo più  "tradizionale". Oggi c'è veramente il mondo. Ricordi gli anni '80? Le maggiorate del Drive-in? Embè, quello ERA l'essere sexy, con tanto di parodia della intellettuale o della donna in carriera rigorosamente con gli occhiali e con le bocce immancabili che uscivano da tutte le parti. Ecco, una cosa non la farei piuttosto mai: quella di rifarmi non tanto per conformarmi a un modello, ma per fare piacere A UNO. Poi boh... Per quanto mi riguarda, e' una possibilità che comporta troppi costi ma non so come dire... Se tra un giorno per dire diventasse indolore o estremamente sicura non starei a pormi il problema di avere un problema. Sono in pace, fondamentalmente.


Ho scritto la Minetti perchè già citata nelle pagine precedenti. Non mi riferivo solo alle tette ma ai canoni a cui siamo arrivati.
Io non vedo tutti questi contrasti. Certamente volendo c'è spazio per la twiggy come per curvy. Oggi va molto il "mettici la faccia" infatti professioniste oggi, di cui un tempo potevi leggere un libro, un articolo di giornale, oggi fanno persino video, e che siano twiggy o curvy, ricalcano i canoni moderni. E quindi le vedi con le bocche a canotto, il lifting, le sopracciglia disegnate o tatuate, le unghie finte, magari il capello con le extension tutta un'impalcatura di roba che è diventata la norma perchè ci si può permettere ora, in questo contesto storico, che lo sia.
Tu parli del tuo approccio alla chirurgia estetica dalla tua età, io stavo cercando di sforzarmi di vederlo dall'età di Rose oggi. Ma da sola non ci riesco, molti di voi che hanno rapporti quotidiani con i propri figli penso possano avere elementi a disposizione che a me mancano.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho scritto la Minetti perchè già citata nelle pagine precedenti. Non mi riferivo solo alle tette ma ai canoni a cui siamo arrivati.
> Io non vedo tutti questi contrasti. Certamente volendo c'è spazio per la twiggy come per curvy. Oggi va molto il "mettici la faccia" infatti professioniste oggi, di cui un tempo potevi leggere un libro, un articolo di giornale, oggi fanno persino video, e che siano twiggy o curvy, ricalcano i canoni moderni. E quindi le vedi con le bocche a canotto, il lifting, le sopracciglia disegnate o tatuate, le unghie finte, magari il capello con le extension tutta un'impalcatura di roba che è diventata la norma perchè ci si può permettere ora, in questo contesto storico, che lo sia.
> Tu parli del tuo approccio alla chirurgia estetica dalla tua età, io stavo cercando di sforzarmi di vederlo dall'età di Rose oggi. Ma da sola non ci riesco, molti di voi che hanno rapporti quotidiani con i propri figli penso possano avere elementi a disposizione che a me mancano.


Di quelle “robe” lì non ci sono tra le frequentazioni dei miei figli o tra i figli degli amici. Ci sono tatuaggi che quando ero ragazza erano da carcerati, ma per il resto è uguale.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non saprei se oggi è il genere che piace , parlo dei ragazzi d'oggi


Buttala via.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Buttala via.


non si butta niente, si ricicla


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2019)

Ma ci si può rifare qualsiasi cosa, se viene bene e si ottengono risultati non grotteschi.


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2019)

L'importante è non esagerare. Diventare la caricatura di se stessi, è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'importante è non esagerare. Diventare la caricatura di se stessi, è un'altra cosa.


Il rischio è grosso.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Interessante come la percezione sia sempre superiore all'attuale ma soprattutto che cambi da nazione a nazione
> 
> View attachment 8427


Avete scoperto la ragione per la quale mi sono trasferito


----------



## Lara3 (24 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma avere le tette piccole per alcune ragazze è un motivo di imbarazzo. Ci arriviamo a questa concezione?
> Siamo nel 2020 e rifarsi le tette è davvero così fonte di pregiudizio?????


No. Ma sai che fino a 50 e anche oltre crescono ?
Aggiungi 2 taglie che potresti acquisire naturalmente in più oltre a quelle che vuoi aggiungere tu . Ti va bene lo stesso ? 
Sei abbastanza alta per avere una quarta o una quinta ?
Le tette crescono con l’arrivo dei figli e anche senza ingrassare.
Avevo una prima e mezza alla tua età, adesso ho una terza e, scusate la modestia, una meravigliosa terza che se ne infischia della gravità. 
Se aumentavo a 25 anni adesso mi sarei ritrovata una quinta !
No grazie.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2019)

Volevo rimetterlo un po’ su perche  honuna  quarta e ovviamente non è quella di prima ma alla fine  Non è messo così male ho troppa paura di complicanze e i soldi li metto x la casetta nuova


----------



## Lostris (24 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No. Ma sai che fino a 50 e anche oltre crescono ?
> Aggiungi 2 taglie che potresti acquisire naturalmente in più oltre a quelle che vuoi aggiungere tu . Ti va bene lo stesso ?
> Sei abbastanza alta per avere una quarta o una quinta ?
> Le tette crescono con l’arrivo dei figli e anche senza ingrassare.
> ...


Adès, non sono un medico ma che crescano fino a cinquant’anni non mi pare correttissimo  

Poi chiaro che la componente adiposa può cambiare a qualsiasi età, ma se parliamo dello sviluppo vero e proprio finisce a massimo vent’anni.

Non è una regola nemmeno che il seno cresca con l’arrivo dei figli.
Due gravidanze e allattamenti e non ho messo mezza coppa in più.

Sono probabilità decisamente soggettive, anche se certo è bene pensare a tutte le eventualità.


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No. Ma sai che fino a 50 e anche oltre crescono ?
> Aggiungi 2 taglie che potresti acquisire naturalmente in più oltre a quelle che vuoi aggiungere tu . Ti va bene lo stesso ?
> Sei abbastanza alta per avere una quarta o una quinta ?
> Le tette crescono con l’arrivo dei figli e anche senza ingrassare.
> ...


Fino a 50 anni?! Vale anche per l'altezza?


----------



## Lostris (24 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Fino a 50 anni?! Vale anche per l'altezza?


Spero proprio di no, altrimenti se mettessi i tacchi non passerei più dalle porte


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Spero proprio di no, altrimenti se mettessi i tacchi non passerei più dalle porte


Eh ma tu sarai una stanga. Io sono centosessantacinque centimetri


----------



## Lara3 (24 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Adès, non sono un medico ma che crescano fino a cinquant’anni non mi pare correttissimo
> 
> Poi chiaro che la componente adiposa può cambiare a qualsiasi età, ma se parliamo dello sviluppo vero e proprio finisce a massimo vent’anni.
> 
> ...


È successo a me ed i kg aggiunti da 20 a 50 anni sono circa 5 kg, quindi non posso dire di essere cambiata molto di peso. 
Tessuto adiposo o ghiandolare non so; il risultato è  che da una prima e mezza sono arrivata ad una terza. Di più non vorrei: avrei il problema contrario.
E si, ho allattato anche io. Un po’ di anni fra uno e l’altro. Non so se questo ha influenzato.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Fino a 50 anni?! Vale anche per l'altezza?


Magari


----------



## Lara3 (24 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Adès, non sono un medico ma che crescano fino a cinquant’anni non mi pare correttissimo
> 
> Poi chiaro che la componente adiposa può cambiare a qualsiasi età, ma se parliamo dello sviluppo vero e proprio finisce a massimo vent’anni.
> 
> ...


 ma veramente a nessuna di voi sono aumentati i seni con le gravidanze ed allattamento? Nel senso di aumento definitivo, non transitorio.


----------



## Vera (24 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ma veramente a nessuna di voi sono aumentati i seni con le gravidanze ed allattamento? Nel senso di aumento definitivo, non transitorio.


Io purtroppo ho potuto allattare per poco. Comunque dopo la gravidanza, sarà che in tutto ho messo circa 6 kg, il seno è rimasto lo stesso.


----------



## danny (24 Novembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Spero proprio di no, altrimenti se mettessi i tacchi non passerei più dalle porte


Con gli anni ci si abbassa. 
Escludendo le corna, si intende.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> vabbè, fredde mica vorrà dire ghiaccioli.
> 
> Me lo auguro anche io.
> Dal mio punto di vista sarebbe una lacuna importante.
> ...


Dunque: Parlo per esperienza diretta in quanto... (omissis).     La protesi influisce eccome sulla trasmissione del calore, chiaramente se sono coperte dagli abiti la differenza è minima ma se parliamo di seno scoperto la sensazione che si ha al tatto è quella di una inquietante freddezza. Inoltre la sensazione tattile è totalmente diversa dal seno naturale. Il seno naturale ha una morbidezza, una consistenza progressiva che qualsiasi protesi non può nemmeno lontanamente sognarsi di avere. In pratica a me i seni rifatti fanno cagare.
A me il seno delle donne piace, no, anzi ne vado pazzo. La padrona di casa è poco dotata da sempre ma nel tempo, da ragazzetta ossuta ha messo sù qualche chiletto e naturalmente la tetta ne ha giovato. Alla sua età avere un seno sostenuto e quasi adolescenziale è una autentica figata. Non ha mai sofferto del complesso di inferiorità da seno piccolo e se avesse anche solo accennato al fatto di cambiarlo mi sarei incazzato come una biscia. A me comunque il seno piace in tutte le sue varianti, persino un po' allungato, cadente, dà una idea di intimità, di compenetrazione, di condivisione. Di dolcezza insomma.
E smettiamola co sta ipocrisia che il seno - lo aumento per me - Lo aumento per lo sguardo degli altri. Punto.
Non che questo costituisca reato, ma smettiamola una buona volta di pensare che la miriade di (per me) deficenti che si tatuano come una tenda da campo, che sia appendono anelli anche al buco del culo e che si infilano pezzi di plastica e litri di botox sotto la pelle lo facciano per se stessi, per esprimere se stessi, per esprimere quello che hanno dentro.
Esprimono una moda, una usanza sociale, un modus vivendi per cui non sei trasgressivo se non incanali la tua trasgressione dentro una cagata.
Non è originalità, è il più stupido conformismo.
Altrimenti lo fanno per provocare negli altri reazioni di disgusto o di interesse o quant'altro, ma anche qui la faccenda ha a che fare con lo sguardo degli altri in una sorta di legame a doppio filo, ci sono, esisto perchè mi noti, o perchè ti faccio schifo (che è lo stesso).

Questo nella mia opinione ovviamente. Ci si può pure riempire di protesi e vivere felici del resto, qualcuno ci riesce......(e anche senza).


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque: Parlo per esperienza diretta in quanto... (omissis).     La protesi influisce eccome sulla trasmissione del calore, chiaramente se sono coperte dagli abiti la differenza è minima ma se parliamo di seno scoperto la sensazione che si ha al tatto è quella di una inquietante freddezza. Inoltre la sensazione tattile è totalmente diversa dal seno naturale. Il seno naturale ha una morbidezza, una consistenza progressiva che qualsiasi protesi non può nemmeno lontanamente sognarsi di avere. In pratica a me i rifatti fanno cagare.
> A me il seno delle donne piace, no, anzi ne vado pazzo. La padrona di casa è poco dotata da sempre ma nel tempo, da ragazzetta ossuta ha messo sù qualche chiletto e naturalmente la tetta ne ha giovato. Alla sua età avere un seno sostenuto e quasi adolescenziale è una autentica figata. Non ha mai sofferto del complesso di inferiorità da seno piccolo e se avesse anche solo accennato al fatto di cambiarlo mi sarei incazzato come una biscia. A me comunque il seno piace in tutte le sue varianti, persino un po' allungato, cadente, dà una idea di intimità, di compenetrazione, di condivisione.
> E smettiamola co sta ipocrisia che il seno - lo aumento per me - Lo aumento per lo sguardo degli altri. Punto.
> Non che questo costituisca reato, ma smettiamola una buona volta di pensare che la miriade di (per me) deficenti che si tatuano come una tenda da campo, che sia appendono anelli anche al buco del culo e che si infilano pezzi di plastica e litri di botox sotto la pelle lo facciano per se stessi, per esprimere se stessi, per esprimere quello che hanno dentro.
> ...


Sei anziano


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei anziano


Vabbè, non è mica sinonimo di coglione.  Comunque se mi dicono che non sono moderno frega un cazzo. Se la modernità significa dover accettare certe monate meglio che qualcuno se le ficchi....


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque: Parlo per esperienza diretta in quanto... (omissis).     La protesi influisce eccome sulla trasmissione del calore, chiaramente se sono coperte dagli abiti la differenza è minima ma se parliamo di seno scoperto la sensazione che si ha al tatto è quella di una inquietante freddezza. Inoltre la sensazione tattile è totalmente diversa dal seno naturale. Il seno naturale ha una morbidezza, una consistenza progressiva che qualsiasi protesi non può nemmeno lontanamente sognarsi di avere. In pratica a me i rifatti fanno cagare.
> A me il seno delle donne piace, no, anzi ne vado pazzo. La padrona di casa è poco dotata da sempre ma nel tempo, da ragazzetta ossuta ha messo sù qualche chiletto e naturalmente la tetta ne ha giovato. Alla sua età avere un seno sostenuto e quasi adolescenziale è una autentica figata. Non ha mai sofferto del complesso di inferiorità da seno piccolo e se avesse anche solo accennato al fatto di cambiarlo mi sarei incazzato come una biscia. A me comunque il seno piace in tutte le sue varianti, persino un po' allungato, cadente, dà una idea di intimità, di compenetrazione, di condivisione.
> E smettiamola co sta ipocrisia che il seno - lo aumento per me - Lo aumento per lo sguardo degli altri. Punto.
> Non che questo costituisca reato, ma smettiamola una buona volta di pensare che la miriade di (per me) deficenti che si tatuano come una tenda da campo, che sia appendono anelli anche al buco del culo e che si infilano pezzi di plastica e litri di botox sotto la pelle lo facciano per se stessi, per esprimere se stessi, per esprimere quello che hanno dentro.
> ...


Ellapeppa che severo  
Io devo perdere qualche chiletto e so già che se e quando () mi impegnerò per il raggiungimento dell'obiettivo dalla seconda abbondante /terza risicatissima passerò a mezza taglia di meno. Sinceramente non ho mai pensato ne' a una quinta atomica ne' ad altro di diverso da un miglioramento, e se avesse zero o pochissime controindicazioni e soprattutto zero rischi lo valuterei. Ma lo spirito sarebbe lo stesso che per la dieta. Mi piaccio e sto bene curando il fisico, e me lo sento meglio in un dato modo (che ora non ho), se poi il mio gusto estetico si riflette anche su qualcun altro e' di riflesso. Idem il tatuaggio: se dovessi mai trovare il coraggio di farlo non sarebbe in vista.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè, non è mica sinonimo di coglione.  Comunque se mi dicono che non sono moderno frega un cazzo. Se la modernità significa dover accettare certe monate meglio che qualcuno se le ficchi....


Io sono più anziana.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

Ma mi farei un lifting domani se i risultati non fossero grotteschi. Ma per non esserlo ci vorrebbe la fonte della giovinezza, non bastano  bisturi e punturine.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mi farei un lifting domani se i risultati non fossero grotteschi. Ma per non esserlo ci vorrebbe la fonte della giovinezza, non bastano  bisturi e punturine.


Ma dipende...
Se vuoi l'effetto da ventenne concordo.
Ma pure la chirurgia estetica se ben fatta si adegua alla età di chi la porta.
Comunque ho una amica, che ora vive lontana. L'ho conosciuta che aveva 27 anni. Una ragazza davvero bellissima. A 18 mi ha detto che si era rifatta il naso, da uno molto bravo. Ha tolto una  "gobba", io non sapendolo non lo avrei mai detto. Per inciso: lei ha un viso particolarissimo e una bellezza tipicamente mediterranea, quindi non un nasino alla francese. Non si è nemmeno sognata di andare contro alla fisionomia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma dipende...
> Se vuoi l'effetto da ventenne concordo.
> Ma pure la chirurgia estetica se ben fatta si adegua alla età di chi la porta.
> Comunque ho una amica, che ora vive lontana. L'ho conosciuta che aveva 27 anni. Una ragazza davvero bellissima. A 18 mi ha detto che si era rifatta il naso, da uno molto bravo. Ha tolto una  "gobba", io non sapendolo non lo avrei mai detto. Per inciso: lei ha un viso particolarissimo e una bellezza tipicamente mediterranea, quindi non un nasino alla francese. Non si è nemmeno sognata di andare contro alla fisionomia.


Ma ho detto subito che sono contraria ad aggiungere, non a togliere.
Il naso può venire male o bene, generalmente viene bene.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ho detto subito che sono contraria ad aggiungere, non a togliere.
> Il naso può venire male o bene, generalmente viene bene.


E rimodellare con pochissima aggiunta come lo vedi?


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ellapeppa che severo
> Io devo perdere qualche chiletto e so già che se e quando () mi impegnerò per il raggiungimento dell'obiettivo dalla seconda abbondante /terza risicatissima passerò a mezza taglia di meno. Sinceramente non ho mai pensato ne' a una quinta atomica ne' ad altro di diverso da un miglioramento, e se avesse zero o pochissime controindicazioni e soprattutto zero rischi lo valuterei. Ma lo spirito sarebbe lo stesso che per la dieta. Mi piaccio e sto bene curando il fisico, e me lo sento meglio in un dato modo (che ora non ho), se poi il mio gusto estetico si riflette anche su qualcun altro e' di riflesso. Idem il tatuaggio: se dovessi mai trovare il coraggio di farlo non sarebbe in vista.


Macchè severità, è non raccontarsi palle senza senso.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

Vip rifatti: celeb prima e dopo chirurgia estetica e botox
					

C'è chi ha esagerato, chi un po' è migliorato ma anche chi alla fine si è amaramente pentito. La relazione tra star e botox viaggia sulle montagne russe da anni e nonostante ciò di richieste di separazione non se ne sono ancora viste. O quasi...




					www.vanityfair.it
				



Chi decide quando fermarsi e dove fermarsi? Il poprio ego, in una rincorsa senza limiti e significato, questa è la realtà impietosa che mostrano queste foto.
Ma accettare le proprie rugne, presunti difetti e la propria inevitabile decadenza è così difficile? Ascoltare quello che il corpo chiede in modo naturale, muoversi, allenarsi essere in sintonia con quello che in realtà si è, non con quello che vorremmo essere è proprio così penoso? Boh.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E rimodellare con pochissima aggiunta come lo vedi?


L’aggiunta rovina.
Poi c’è chi ha solo quella opzione.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Vip rifatti: celeb prima e dopo chirurgia estetica e botox
> 
> 
> C'è chi ha esagerato, chi un po' è migliorato ma anche chi alla fine si è amaramente pentito. La relazione tra star e botox viaggia sulle montagne russe da anni e nonostante ciò di richieste di separazione non se ne sono ancora viste. O quasi...
> ...


Io le povere attrici un po’ le capisco.
Vedere la propria faccia invecchiata su uno schermo di 6m x 4m , dopo averla vista giovane, deve essere davvero difficile.
Però i risultati sono prevalentemente disastrosi. E non lo si può sapere prima.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io le povere attrici un po’ le capisco.
> Vedere la propria faccia invecchiata su uno schermo di 6m x 4m , dopo averla vista giovane, deve essere davvero difficile.
> Però i risultati sono prevalentemente disastrosi. E non lo si può sapere prima.


Si, anch' io le capisco ma dalle mie parti dicono "El tacon l'è pezzo del sbrego" (La toppa è peggio dello strappo).


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io le povere attrici un po’ le capisco.
> Vedere la propria faccia invecchiata su uno schermo di 6m x 4m , dopo averla vista giovane, deve essere davvero difficile.
> Però i risultati sono prevalentemente disastrosi. E non lo si può sapere prima.


Meg Ryan si letteralmente rovinata, ha ucciso lo spirito da ragazzina che faceva trasparire nei suoi lineamenti, e se non piaceva a tutti perchè non era la "femmina" dall'aria provocante con i labbroni rigonfi, aveva una bellezza di altro livello.
In _French Kiss _la ricordo vestita da maschiaccio, ma dimmi che era brutta.
Mi pare anche che la trasformazione sia avvenuta quando era ancora relativamente giovane, anche se non ricordo l'anno.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque: Parlo per esperienza diretta in quanto... (omissis).     La protesi influisce eccome sulla trasmissione del calore, chiaramente se sono coperte dagli abiti la differenza è minima ma se parliamo di seno scoperto la sensazione che si ha al tatto è quella di una inquietante freddezza. Inoltre la sensazione tattile è totalmente diversa dal seno naturale. Il seno naturale ha una morbidezza, una consistenza progressiva che qualsiasi protesi non può nemmeno lontanamente sognarsi di avere. In pratica a me i rifatti fanno cagare.
> A me il seno delle donne piace, no, anzi ne vado pazzo. La padrona di casa è poco dotata da sempre ma nel tempo, da ragazzetta ossuta ha messo sù qualche chiletto e naturalmente la tetta ne ha giovato. Alla sua età avere un seno sostenuto e quasi adolescenziale è una autentica figata. Non ha mai sofferto del complesso di inferiorità da seno piccolo e se avesse anche solo accennato al fatto di cambiarlo mi sarei incazzato come una biscia. A me comunque il seno piace in tutte le sue varianti, persino un po' allungato, cadente, dà una idea di intimità, di compenetrazione, di condivisione.
> E smettiamola co sta ipocrisia che il seno - lo aumento per me - Lo aumento per lo sguardo degli altri. Punto.
> Non che questo costituisca reato, ma smettiamola una buona volta di pensare che la miriade di (per me) deficenti che si tatuano come una tenda da campo, che sia appendono anelli anche al buco del culo e che si infilano pezzi di plastica e litri di botox sotto la pelle lo facciano per se stessi, per esprimere se stessi, per esprimere quello che hanno dentro.
> ...


Ciao   

Sempre un piacere leggerti!! E mi mancavi in questa versione di te! 

Mi avevano detto le tue stesse cose anche altri maschi che si erano trovati le tette finte fra le mani. 
Ero curiosa di sapere quanto fosse importante nella percezione questo aspetto. 

Sai che però credo davvero che sia per il proprio sguardo? 
Se l'immagine di sè è legata non alla realtà di sè ma lla costruzione di sè, allora è davvero al proprio sguardo che il proprio corpo non va.
Pensa alle anoressiche, non so se ci hai mai avuto a che fare direttamente. Io sì, e davvero l'immagine che il loro cervello percepisce è diversa da quella reale. Anche se sono ossa e spigoli, si vedono grasse. 
Lo sguardo è "distorto" (nel senso che gli occhi funzionano benissimo) ma l'immagine che riceve il cervello è filtrata da altre immagini che riguardano una sfera diversa da quella della percezione visiva, che è poi la sfera emozionale e affettiva. 
La percezione visiva è filtrata dalla percezione emotiva sostanzialmente. In qualcuno più che in qualcun altro fino a spingersi agli estremi. 

Da una parte e dall'altra. 

E non so neppure se sia semplicemente conformismo ma una percezione del fatto che non essendo bilanciata la rilettura del visto, ci si affidi ad una maggioranza che si ritiene più affidabile di sè. Una stampella ai propri vuoti, fondamentalmente. 
E potrei tornare al dormire nel grembo del drago...sempre lì si va. 

Sono la solita pesantona 

Io comunque avevo una sfilza di piercing, che mi ero fatta da sola. Erano segni di battaglia. 
Poi, uno dei miei mentori, mi ha fatto notare che essere tanto orgogliosa dei miei segni era segno di insicurezza di me. 
Ma è un'altra storia


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Sempre un piacere leggerti!! E mi mancavi in questa versione di te!
> 
> ...


Ciao, ho estremizzato alcuni concetti per essere più chiaro. E guarda che il tuo mentore in fondo aveva ragione da vendere. (In generale, non nel caso tuo specifico)  Secondo me la faccenda dell'anoressia è principalmente una faccenda di insicurezza e di controllo. Mi spiego meglio dicendo magari cose che per te sono ovvie: Una anoressica è essenzialmente una persona che cerca il controllo su se stessa, e lo cerca in modo ossessivo e maniacale fino a spingersi  di trattare il proprio corpo alla stregua di un contenitore da poter riempire e svuotare a piacimento. La sfida non è con gli altri, è con se stessi ma è appunto una sfida per affermare la propria autorità su se stessi. Stessa cosa può succedere per chi abusa della chirurgia o di orpelli estetici, (chi abusa, non chi la usa, anche se dare un limite a questo è probabilmente l'impresa più ardua a cui si possa andare incontro).
Lo sguardo degli altri si inserisce dove? Si inseririsce nel legame a doppio filo che -sempre- secondo me abbiamo nel presentarci nella società. Se mi dipingo i capelli di verde ad esempio è chiaro che posso ottenere due effetti, il ribrezzo o l'interesse di chi mi guarda, ma a me (me generico) non interessa in fondo il giudizio, interessa esserci, essere visibile, gridare a tutto il mondo la mia esistenza. (Una forma di insicurezza che chiede riconoscimento).
I miei segni di battaglia sono le mie cicatrici, quella sul ginocchio dei denti della motosega, quella sulla fronte che mi ha procurato una freccia da ragazzino , quella sul polpaccio quando sono caduto in moto. I miei segni di battaglia sono i miei muscoli doloranti dopo n giri di corsa sulla pista e sono le mie rughe ed i miei capelli sale e pepe, di cui vado fierissimo.  Non sono certo un adone ma questo sono ed è abbastanza.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Sempre un piacere leggerti!! E mi mancavi in questa versione di te!
> 
> ...


Che versione di me ti mancava?


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che versione di me ti mancava?


Questa. 

diretta, ruvida, semplice e chiara.   
Parla di terra e aria. Di cose concrete e apparentemente basiche. 
Che parla con passione e calore. 
E coinvolgimento. 

E' una bella versione di te.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque: Parlo per esperienza diretta in quanto... (omissis).     La protesi influisce eccome sulla trasmissione del calore, chiaramente se sono coperte dagli abiti la differenza è minima ma se parliamo di seno scoperto la sensazione che si ha al tatto è quella di una inquietante freddezza. Inoltre la sensazione tattile è totalmente diversa dal seno naturale. Il seno naturale ha una morbidezza, una consistenza progressiva che qualsiasi protesi non può nemmeno lontanamente sognarsi di avere. In pratica a me i seni rifatti fanno cagare.
> A me il seno delle donne piace, no, anzi ne vado pazzo. La padrona di casa è poco dotata da sempre ma nel tempo, da ragazzetta ossuta ha messo sù qualche chiletto e naturalmente la tetta ne ha giovato. Alla sua età avere un seno sostenuto e quasi adolescenziale è una autentica figata. Non ha mai sofferto del complesso di inferiorità da seno piccolo e se avesse anche solo accennato al fatto di cambiarlo mi sarei incazzato come una biscia. A me comunque il seno piace in tutte le sue varianti, persino un po' allungato, cadente, dà una idea di intimità, di compenetrazione, di condivisione. Di dolcezza insomma.
> E smettiamola co sta ipocrisia che il seno - lo aumento per me - Lo aumento per lo sguardo degli altri. Punto.
> Non che questo costituisca reato, ma smettiamola una buona volta di pensare che la miriade di (per me) deficenti che si tatuano come una tenda da campo, che sia appendono anelli anche al buco del culo e che si infilano pezzi di plastica e litri di botox sotto la pelle lo facciano per se stessi, per esprimere se stessi, per esprimere quello che hanno dentro.
> ...


È bello pensare che esisti veramente ...


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, ho estremizzato alcuni concetti per essere più chiaro. E guarda che il tuo mentore in fondo aveva ragione da vendere. (In generale, non nel caso tuo specifico)  Secondo me la faccenda dell'anoressia è principalmente una faccenda di insicurezza e di controllo. Mi spiego meglio dicendo magari cose che per te sono ovvie: Una anoressica è essenzialmente una persona che cerca il controllo su se stessa, e lo cerca in modo ossessivo e maniacale fino a spingersi  di trattare il proprio corpo alla stregua di un contenitore da poter riempire e svuotare a piacimento. La sfida non è con gli altri, è con se stessi ma è appunto una sfida per affermare la propria autorità su se stessi. Stessa cosa può succedere per chi abusa della chirurgia o di orpelli estetici, (chi abusa, non chi la usa, anche se dare un limite a questo è probabilmente l'impresa più ardua a cui si possa andare incontro).
> Lo sguardo degli altri si inserisce dove? Si inseririsce nel legame a doppio filo che -sempre- secondo me abbiamo nel presentarci nella società. Se mi dipingo i capelli di verde ad esempio è chiaro che posso ottenere due effetti, il ribrezzo o l'interesse di chi mi guarda, ma a me (me generico) non interessa in fondo il giudizio, interessa esserci, essere visibile, gridare a tutto il mondo la mia esistenza. (Una forma di insicurezza che chiede riconoscimento).
> I miei segni di battaglia sono le mie cicatrici, quella sul ginocchio dei denti della motosega, quella sulla fronte che mi ha procurato una freccia da ragazzino , quella sul polpaccio quando sono caduto in moto. I miei segni di battaglia sono i miei muscoli doloranti dopo n giri di corsa sulla pista e sono le mie rughe ed i miei capelli sale e pepe, di cui vado fierissimo.  Non sono certo un adone ma questo sono ed è abbastanza.


Sì, ci sono anche gli aspetti che hai elencato.
E quel che discende da questi aspetti che filtrano le emozioni e quindi il dialogo fra il dentro il fuori.
Anche a livello di percezioni fisiche (non a caso parlavo del guardarsi allo specchio e vedere l'immagine emozionale e non quella fisica).

E in questo post sottolinei la distanza dal corpo.

Quando in altri post sottolineavo la questione della cinestesia, che non è semplicemente stare in equilibrio, anche a questo mi riferivo.
Percepire il proprio corpo come un vestito su misura, un modo di esistere nello spazio e nel tempo.
E non semplicemente un qualcosa che ci fa presenza nel mondo. E quindi da rendere adeguato a rispondere a.

Credo si sottovaluti parecchio la percezione corporea, per una valanga di motivazioni. In primis il fatto che non si è abituati alla percezione del corpo. Al piacere del corpo.

E ci si sposta nel piacere attraverso il corpo.

Che è poi un qualcosa che conduce al piacere genitale che è roba ben diversa dal piacer che discende dalla compenetrazione, dall'intimità, dalle diverse consistenze e storie che un corpo racconta vivendo. La pelle è la mappa della vita. Per essere un po' romantica.

Io non penso di essere bella, non penso di essere brutta.
Io sono io. (non nel senso del marchese del grillo)
E mi piace il mio corpo. Quando è sudato, affaticato, stanco. Oppure ristorato, appena uscito dalla doccia e mentre ci spalmo la crema avendone cura per il piacere che ricavo dalla cura, dal contatto con me.

Mi piace allenarmi per i tuoi stessi motivi, e non mi piace andare in palestra per quegli stessi motivi.
E credo ci sia una profonda differenza fra un corpo allenato e un corpo palestrato. (non in termini estetici, proprio in termini percettivi).

Certo che il mio mentore aveva ragione.
Ovviamente mi ero incazzata quando me lo aveva detto 

EDIT: in quell'abbastanza c'è un universo.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa.
> 
> diretta, ruvida, semplice e chiara.
> Parla di terra e aria. Di cose concrete e apparentemente basiche.
> ...


Cristo, mi commuovi........
Pensavo piuttosto al fatto di avere in mano la tetta rifatta di una estranea, ma è una lunga storia.......
che magari una volta racconterò e che comprende una serata banalmente ed inpiegabilmente diversa, un lungo colloquio intenso ed il volto di una ragazza che mi fissa come se le avessi dato due schiaffi.
(E del rossetto sulla camicia che mi ha procurato non pochi problemi......)


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristo, mi commuovi........
> Pensavo piuttosto al fatto di avere in mano la tetta rifatta di una estranea, ma è una lunga storia.......
> che magari una volta racconterò e che comprende una serata banalmente ed inpiegabilmente diversa, un lungo colloquio intenso ed il volto di una ragazza che mi fissa come se le avessi dato due schiaffi.
> (E del rossetto sulla camicia che mi ha procurato non pochi problemi......)


 

bene! significa che son riuscita a far arrivare la comunicazione 

Tanti mi han detto che è una sensazione straniante...esattamente per gli aspetti che hai citato tu.
In particolare la consistenza. 

Se ti ha fissato come se le avessi dato due schiaffi ed è rimasta a fissarti, le hai fatto un dono 
Quando hai tempo e desiderio, racconta! Mi sa che sarebbe una lettura interessante.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È bello pensare che esisti veramente ...


Ci sono, ci sono, fidati...


----------



## spleen (28 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> bene! significa che son riuscita a far arrivare la comunicazione
> 
> Tanti mi han detto che è una sensazione straniante...esattamente per gli aspetti che hai citato tu.
> In particolare la consistenza.
> ...


Ti confermo che al di là dell' aspetto estetico la consistenza a me ha fatto proprio una pessima impressione. E a dirla tutta ho provato anche un po di immotivata e stupida pena per la detentrice. Lo so che è sbagliato ma mi è successo...... (va di moda ultimamente dire così).


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti confermo che al di là dell' aspetto estetico la consistenza a me ha fatto proprio una pessima impressione. E a dirla tutta ho provato anche un po di immotivata e stupida pena per la detentrice. Lo so che è sbagliato ma mi è successo...... (va di moda ultimamente dire così).


Io non rinuncerei mai alla consistenza delle mie tette!! 
Manco alle mie tette, se devo dirla tutta. Non solo mi piacciono, mi sono simpatiche. E poi abbiamo vissuto un sacco di avventure insieme   
Mi mancherebbero. 
(Ho chiesto a G. cosa mi direbbe se gli dicessi che desidero rifarmi le tette, mi ha risposto "ti direi che sei una stupida criminale" )

Perchè hai provato pena? 

(un altro mentore mi ha detto che se si ha da fare il male, allora val la pena farlo bene. )


----------



## spleen (28 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non rinuncerei mai alla consistenza delle mie tette!!
> Manco alle mie tette, se devo dirla tutta. Non solo mi piacciono, mi sono simpatiche. E poi abbiamo vissuto un sacco di avventure insieme
> Mi mancherebbero.
> (Ho chiesto a G. cosa mi direbbe se gli dicessi che desidero rifarmi le tette, mi ha risposto "ti direi che sei una stupida criminale" )
> ...


Non lo so, ed è proprio questo il problema.  Comunque non era la stessa ragazza di prima.
E se hai belle tette non posso che essere d'accordo con G.


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo so, ed è proprio questo il problema.  Comunque non era la stessa ragazza di prima.
> E se hai belle tette non posso che essere d'accordo con G.


Di solito la pena sale quando troviamo tracce di noi, è una forma di riconoscimento 
Chissà cosa hai visto.   

Tenendo conto che ho superato i 40 e sono praticamente ancora con il fisico di quando avevo 20 anni, probabilmente meglio che a 20 anni perchè lo indosso con una migliore consapevolezza e più stretto legame , gli ho detto che ha ragione


----------



## abebe (28 Novembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque: Parlo per esperienza diretta in quanto... (omissis).     La protesi influisce eccome sulla trasmissione del calore, chiaramente se sono coperte dagli abiti la differenza è minima ma se parliamo di seno scoperto la sensazione che si ha al tatto è quella di una inquietante freddezza. Inoltre la sensazione tattile è totalmente diversa dal seno naturale. Il seno naturale ha una morbidezza, una consistenza progressiva che qualsiasi protesi non può nemmeno lontanamente sognarsi di avere. In pratica a me i seni rifatti fanno cagare.
> A me il seno delle donne piace, no, anzi ne vado pazzo. La padrona di casa è poco dotata da sempre ma nel tempo, da ragazzetta ossuta ha messo sù qualche chiletto e naturalmente la tetta ne ha giovato. Alla sua età avere un seno sostenuto e quasi adolescenziale è una autentica figata. Non ha mai sofferto del complesso di inferiorità da seno piccolo e se avesse anche solo accennato al fatto di cambiarlo mi sarei incazzato come una biscia. A me comunque il seno piace in tutte le sue varianti, persino un po' allungato, cadente, dà una idea di intimità, di compenetrazione, di condivisione. Di dolcezza insomma.
> E smettiamola co sta ipocrisia che il seno - lo aumento per me - Lo aumento per lo sguardo degli altri. Punto.
> Non che questo costituisca reato, ma smettiamola una buona volta di pensare che la miriade di (per me) deficenti che si tatuano come una tenda da campo, che sia appendono anelli anche al buco del culo e che si infilano pezzi di plastica e litri di botox sotto la pelle lo facciano per se stessi, per esprimere se stessi, per esprimere quello che hanno dentro.
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto, naturalmente, come avevo già avuto modo di osservare.

Mi fa piacere scoprire di non essere l'unico anziano della compagnia...

Aggiungo una cosa, rileggendo questo thread e le sue risposte. 

Avevo detto che io considererei il fatto che una donna voglia rifarsi le tette (o se le sia rifatte) come uno degli elementi per la valutazione della donna che ho davanti.
Suggerirei anche alle donne di considerare come la pensa l'uomo che ha davanti e far intervenire anche ciò nella valutazione che fa dell'uomo stesso: ho la sensazione che sarebbe un modo per migliorare la qualità dei possibili "match"....


----------



## Foglia (28 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto, naturalmente, come avevo già avuto modo di osservare.
> 
> Mi fa piacere scoprire di non essere l'unico anziano della compagnia...
> 
> ...


Ma sarebbe proprio l'ultima delle cose che andrei a considerare, dal momento che gli uomini passano mentre le bocce  (rifatte o no in questo discorso e' ininfluente) restano


----------



## abebe (28 Novembre 2019)

Beh, mi hai strappato un sorriso.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2019)

Mi piacciono le persone che vivendo un disagio decidono di operarsi per risolverlo.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Dicembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristo, mi commuovi........
> Pensavo piuttosto al fatto di avere in mano la tetta rifatta di una estranea, ma è una lunga storia.......
> che magari una volta racconterò e che comprende una serata banalmente ed inpiegabilmente diversa, un lungo colloquio intenso ed il volto di una ragazza che mi fissa come se le avessi dato due schiaffi.
> (E del rossetto sulla camicia che mi ha procurato non pochi problemi......)


Dai, racconta ! Ho i popcorn pronti ed i fazzoletti vicino.


----------



## spleen (3 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai, racconta ! Ho i popcorn pronti ed i fazzoletti vicino.


Mi rifiuto di rispondere alla domanda perchè la risposta potrebbe incriminarmi   A parte le battute quando avrò un po' di tempo in più lo racconterò. Poi non capisco perchè i fazzoletti..... hai le lacrime in tasca? (come dicono dalle mie mie parti). Non è una storia triste e nemmeno commovente, credo....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Penso che i nostri tempi passeranno alla storia per la diffusione della chirurgia plastica e degli interventi estetici, così come altri tempi e luoghi per il sandaletti cinese o per i colli allungati.


----------



## bettypage (13 Gennaio 2020)

Torino, protesi al seno non sicure. Il chirurgo: " In questo momento meglio rimandare"
					

Incubo linfonodi al silicone dopo la denuncia di una donna che ha scoperto la rottura della protesi di un'azienda americana che ha ritirato il modello dal …




					torino.repubblica.it


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2020)

@Rose1994


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Perché non sicure? Hanno tolto dal commercio le protesi Allergan perché non vi era garanzia a lungo termine 
Ma esistono molte Marche diverse : Motiva, Polytech, Mentor...
In più questa delle protesi non sicure è ormai storia vecchia.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Il 18 febbraio ho la visita con un altro chirurgo a Catania
Se va tutto bene prenoto l'intervento


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Il 18 febbraio ho la visita con un altro chirurgo a Catania
> Se va tutto bene prenoto l'intervento


Guardavo ieri sera la Cortellesi, con un seno più prosperoso non credo che guadagnerebbe proprio nulla.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta in che senso guadagnare?
Io la ricordo con poco seno. 
Caterina Balivo ha rifatto il seno ultimamente, almeno da quello che so.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Brunetta in che senso guadagnare?
> Io la ricordo con poco seno.
> Caterina Balivo ha rifatto il seno ultimamente, almeno da quello che so.


Intendo esteticamente. 
Parlo di una che è bella e apprezzata fisicamente con le sue peculiarità.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2020)

Io sono certa che tu sia bella così come sei. 
Tutto qui.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


>


Se è per questo anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se è per questo anch'io.


Vuoi i cuoricini anche tu?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se è per questo anch'io.


Tanto il cervello non si trapianta.


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto il cervello non si trapianta.











						Realizzato il primo trapianto di testa umana: grazie alla scienza di un italiano
					

E' tutto italiano il successo medico di cui si parla negli ultimi giorni: un vero e proprio trapianto di testa.




					it.blastingnews.com


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ieri ho chiesto a mia figlia se nella sua insalatona voleva anche il mais e mi ha risposto "No, fa crescere le tette"


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

e questa dove l'ha sentita?


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2020)

A quanto pare da amiche che han visto un video di una tizia che dimostrava che mangiando mais, le crescevano. Chirurghi estetici iniziate a tremare


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

@Rose1994 

daje che risparmi soldi e sofferenza


----------



## monamour (7 Aprile 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qualche ragazza qui sul forum che si è rifatta il seno e con cui scambiare info?
> È da circa un anno che avevo deciso di rifare il seno, sono stata da due chirurghi diversi, ma alla fine avevo scelto una dottoressa a catania.
> Avevamo fissato l'intervento per il 29 settembre, ma poi per intoppi lavorativi ho deciso di rinviare di qualche mesetto.
> Avevo scelto tutto, la taglia, il tipo e sono ancora decisa di fare questo tipo di intervento... Ho un seno piccolo, certo nn è sproporzionato rispetto alla mia altezza/costituzione ma ho da sempre voluto una taglia e mezzo circa in più.
> ...


una mia amica 4 anni fà ando' in Brasile per rifarsi tutto,seno, bocca, culo ,lifting,a parte il culo devo dire che stava benissimo, ma dopo un anno le protesi delle chiappe hanno cominciato a muoversi,le ha dovute togliere,ho visto che ha due cuscini nuovi sul sofà....


----------



## monamour (7 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questa dove l'ha sentita?


ormoni....


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Settembre 2021)

No raga  alla fine l’ho rifatto davvero. Il 5 gennaio 2021  ho fatto questa pazzia. E menomale che non ho perso altro tempo prima si fa meglio e secondo me… oddio insieme a me quel giorno si è operato una bellissima donna di 52 anni! Quindi il seno non ha età però mi diceva che magari l’avesse fatto alla mia età almeno “ se lo godeva di più” . Mah questa frase mi ha colpito…


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No raga  alla fine l’ho rifatto davvero. Il 5 gennaio 2021  ho fatto questa pazzia. E menomale che non ho perso altro tempo prima si fa meglio e secondo me… oddio insieme a me quel giorno si è operato una bellissima donna di 52 anni! Quindi il seno non ha età però mi diceva che magari l’avesse fatto alla mia età almeno “ se lo godeva di più” . Mah questa frase mi ha colpito…


Mi dispiace.
Però c’è chi ne aveva proprio bisogno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No raga  alla fine l’ho rifatto davvero. Il 5 gennaio 2021  ho fatto questa pazzia. E menomale che non ho perso altro tempo prima si fa meglio e secondo me… oddio insieme a me quel giorno si è operato una bellissima donna di 52 anni! Quindi il seno non ha età però mi diceva che magari l’avesse fatto alla mia età almeno “ se lo godeva di più” . Mah questa frase mi ha colpito…


Hai fatto benissimo!!!
Io sono anni che ci penso...
E ancora un po'che aspetto...vado in pensione...
Ma due tette nuove sono impagabili...


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No raga  alla fine l’ho rifatto davvero. Il 5 gennaio 2021  ho fatto questa pazzia. E menomale che non ho perso altro tempo prima si fa meglio e secondo me… oddio insieme a me quel giorno si è operato una bellissima donna di 52 anni! Quindi il seno non ha età però mi diceva che magari l’avesse fatto alla mia età almeno “ se lo godeva di più” . Mah questa frase mi ha colpito…


vabbeh direi che questa ci sta giusta


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo!!!
> Io sono anni che ci penso...
> E ancora un po'che aspetto...vado in pensione...
> Ma due tette nuove sono impagabili...


Un conto è trovarsi un seno provato da gravidanza e allattamento, altra cosa è fare un intervento per passare da una seconda a una quarta.


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è trovarsi un seno provato da gravidanza e allattamento, altra cosa è fare un intervento per passare da una seconda a una quarta.


Quindi esiste una chirurgia “ giusta” e una “non necessaria”? Le tette si rifanno sempre allo stesso modo, e il risultato è lo stesso cioè un seno bello ma si vede che è finto…. Se le rifai non stai a pensare al motivo le fai e basta perché non ti piacciono punto.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è trovarsi un seno provato da gravidanza e allattamento, altra cosa è fare un intervento per passare da una seconda a una quarta.


o da una ottava a una terza.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quindi esiste una chirurgia “ giusta” e una “non necessaria”? Le tette si rifanno sempre allo stesso modo, e il risultato è lo stesso cioè un seno bello ma si vede che è finto…. Se le rifai non stai a pensare al motivo le fai e basta perché non ti piacciono punto.


Lo hai deciso tu che è così per tutti?


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lo hai deciso tu che è così per tutti?


No, in realtà per quanto mi riguarda rifarsi il seno ha poco a che fare con l’età e con il cedimento dell’allattamento, te lo rifai perché alla base NON TI PIACE. O hai 50 anni o ne hai 25 lo rifai per lo stesso motivo per cambiarlo e migliorarlo.
Quindi non ho nessuna motivazione in meno della signora di 50 anni che lo ha rifatto secondo lei “ troppo tardi” .
Per il resto tu hai fatto una mastoplastica riduttiva e hai fatto bene


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No, in realtà per quanto mi riguarda rifarsi il seno ha poco a che fare con l’età e con il cedimento dell’allattamento, te lo rifai perché alla base NON TI PIACE. O hai 50 anni o ne hai 25 lo rifai per lo stesso motivo per cambiarlo e migliorarlo.
> Quindi non ho nessuna motivazione in meno della signora di 50 anni che lo ha rifatto secondo lei “ troppo tardi” .
> Per il resto tu hai fatto una mastoplastica riduttiva e hai fatto bene


Una mia amica vorrebbe rifarsi il seno.
Io trovo che abbia ancora delle belle tette,  gliel'ho anche detto,  ma ho aggiunto anche che giustamente uno deve trovarsi a suo agio col proprio corpo.
Comunque dopo aver visto le palline di silicone infilate in un pene,  sono indifferente a tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No, in realtà per quanto mi riguarda rifarsi il seno ha poco a che fare con l’età e con il cedimento dell’allattamento, te lo rifai perché alla base NON TI PIACE. O hai 50 anni o ne hai 25 lo rifai per lo stesso motivo per cambiarlo e migliorarlo.
> Quindi non ho nessuna motivazione in meno della signora di 50 anni che lo ha rifatto secondo lei “ troppo tardi” .
> Per il resto tu hai fatto una mastoplastica riduttiva e hai fatto bene


Eh si, ne avevo davvero bisogno. 
Erano troppe.
Quando correvo mi davano troppo fastidio.


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No, in realtà per quanto mi riguarda rifarsi il seno ha poco a che fare con l’età e con il cedimento dell’allattamento, te lo rifai perché alla base NON TI PIACE. O hai 50 anni o ne hai 25 lo rifai per lo stesso motivo per cambiarlo e migliorarlo.
> Quindi non ho nessuna motivazione in meno della signora di 50 anni che lo ha rifatto secondo lei “ troppo tardi” .
> Per il resto tu hai fatto una mastoplastica riduttiva e hai fatto bene


Pincopallista sarebbe uomo, almeno dovrebbe.....


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pincopallista sarebbe uomo, almeno dovrebbe.....


Conosco uomini che, per fare sport, mettono il reggiseno sportivo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Conosco uomini che, per fare sport, mettono il reggiseno sportivo.


tipo peter griffin


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Conosco uomini che, per fare sport, mettono il reggiseno sportivo.




Io non le voglio sapere queste cose… lasciatemi nell’ignoranza


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9640
> 
> Io non le voglio sapere queste cose… lasciatemi nell’ignoranza


   

Io metto il top sportivo quando faccio ginnastica e/o giro in bici, ma quando arriva la stagione fredda e non è tempo di esporsi al sole, potrei anche farne a meno 
Lo avrò già scritto, a me quel che frena è la paura degli effetti post operatori. Ne ho visti, da varie angolazioni (difendendo cioé sia pazienti che case produttrici delle protesi), se quelli non ci fossero (ma purtroppo ci sono), via libera a una bella mastoplastica (non troppo, ma un poco sì) additiva e rimodellante! Passata una certa età, esaurita la funzione allattamento, se i rischi fossero a zero o giù di lì, perché no? 

@Rose1994 : una sola controindicazione a farlo da giovani, e comunque senza figli. Magari non ti interesserà, ma se vorrai e avrai figli, te ne sarà precluso l'allattamento. Per carità, nulla di insormontabile. Io non lo avrei mai detto prima di avere un figlio, ma quella dell'allattamento è stata un'esperienza che ricordo molto volentieri. Bellissima  . Poi ripeto: se ne può fare a meno. Mia madre, per non rovinarsi il seno, evitò, e io son venuta su ugualmente, tanto per dire.


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io metto il top sportivo quando faccio ginnastica e/o giro in bici, ma quando arriva la stagione fredda e non è tempo di esporsi al sole, potrei anche farne a meno
> Lo avrò già scritto, a me quel che frena è la paura degli effetti post operatori. Ne ho visti, da varie angolazioni (difendendo cioé sia pazienti che case produttrici delle protesi), se quelli non ci fossero (ma purtroppo ci sono), via libera a una bella mastoplastica (non troppo, ma un poco sì) additiva e rimodellante! Passata una certa età, esaurita la funzione allattamento, se i rischi fossero a zero o giù di lì, perché no?
> 
> @Rose1994 : una sola controindicazione a farlo da giovani, e comunque senza figli. Magari non ti interesserà, ma se vorrai e avrai figli, te ne sarà precluso l'allattamento. Per carità, nulla di insormontabile. Io non lo avrei mai detto prima di avere un figlio, ma quella dell'allattamento è stata un'esperienza che ricordo molto volentieri. Bellissima  . Poi ripeto: se ne può fare a meno. Mia madre, per non rovinarsi il seno, evitò, e io son venuta su ugualmente, tanto per dire.


veramente io so che si può allattare tranquillamente.

A parte che ho già dato, anche se non mi piace particolarmente il mio seno non affronterei mai un intervento 
Altro discorso se avessi problemi fisici.

Tra l’altro per quello che ho visto (e un po’ di tette in effetti ne ho viste) a parità di taglia, l’effetto di un seno naturale è nettamente migliore.


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Rose1994 : una sola controindicazione a farlo da giovani, e comunque senza figli. Magari non ti interesserà, ma se vorrai e avrai figli, te ne sarà precluso l'allattamento. Per carità, nulla di insormontabile. Io non lo avrei mai detto prima di avere un figlio, ma quella dell'allattamento è stata un'esperienza che ricordo molto volentieri. Bellissima  . Poi ripeto: se ne può fare a meno. Mia madre, per non rovinarsi il seno, evitò, e io son venuta su ugualmente, tanto per dire.


Non è affatto vero. Si può allattare, se si vuole.


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

Avete ragione, ero convinta (avevo letto qualcosa al riguardo, ma sarà stata fuffa ) che non si potesse più, o che la possibilità di riuscirci fosse significativamente compromessa.... Googlato un po', e a quanto sembra si può. 
@Rose1994  : al riguardo non ti hanno detto nulla?


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tra l’altro per quello che ho visto (e un po’ di tette in effetti ne ho viste) a parità di taglia, l’effetto di un seno naturale è nettamente migliore.


Hai voglia.
Le tette finte le vedi subito.


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Settembre 2021)

A me il seno rifatto piace, ovviamente lo giudico esteticamente senza nessun enfasi erotica o sessuale come farebbe un uomo. A P piacciono tanto, mi ha appoggiato in questa operazione… 
Non potrei allattare comunque perché sono troppo miope e me lo hanno sconsigliato ma con le protesi avrei potuto tranquillamente. Quindi le tette resteranno sane


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A me il seno rifatto piace, ovviamente lo giudico esteticamente senza nessun enfasi erotica o sessuale come farebbe un uomo. A P piacciono tanto, mi ha appoggiato in questa operazione…
> Non potrei allattare comunque perché sono troppo miope e me lo hanno sconsigliato ma con le protesi avrei potuto tranquillamente. Quindi le tette resteranno sane


tra l'operazione per la miopia e quella per le tette hai scelto la seconda?


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> tra l'operazione per la miopia e quella per le tette hai scelto la seconda?


Non posso operarmi di miopia, mi manca troppo e con le ICL non me la sento… uso le lenti a contatto e per ora vado avanti con le quelle. La correzione della miopia non corregge la struttura di un occhio miope! Quindi allattando rischio comunque che mi peggiori .
poi che domande sono? Possono mettersi a paragone due tette con la vista di una persona?  O pensate che chi si rifà le tette sia decerebrata e superficiale?


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non posso operarmi di miopia, mi manca troppo e con le ICL non me la sento… uso le lenti a contatto e per ora vado avanti con le quelle. La correzione della miopia non corregge la struttura di un occhio miope! Quindi allattando rischio comunque che mi peggiori .
> poi che domande sono? Possono mettersi a paragone due tette con la vista di una persona?  O pensate che chi si rifà le tette sia decerebrata e superficiale?


No, non volevo insinuare, però mi divertiva l'immagine di mettere su un piatto un paio di tette e su un altro un paio d'occhi .... e vedere quanti scelgono un vassoio e quale l'altro


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> No, non volevo insinuare, però mi divertiva l'immagine di mettere su un piatto un paio di tette e su un altro un paio d'occhi .... e vedere quanti scelgono un vassoio e quale l'altro


Ma diverte solo te, mettiamola così. 
Poi non avrei proprio scelto e avrei fatto entrambi… non è un aut/aut 
È semmai bilanciare i rischi di un’operazione al seno e di una dentro agli occhi…. Fai te.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma diverte solo te, mettiamola così.
> Poi non avrei proprio scelto e avrei fatto entrambi… non è un aut/aut
> È semmai bilanciare i rischi di un’operazione al seno e di una dentro agli occhi…. Fai te.


...mi diverto con poco


----------



## valentina.65 (28 Settembre 2021)

Io ho ridotto da una 6 a una quarta  . E' molto invasiva ma la schiena ringrazia


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A me il seno rifatto piace, ovviamente lo giudico esteticamente senza nessun enfasi erotica o sessuale come farebbe un uomo. A P piacciono tanto, mi ha appoggiato in questa operazione…
> Non potrei allattare comunque perché sono troppo miope e me lo hanno sconsigliato ma con le protesi avrei potuto tranquillamente. Quindi le tette resteranno sane


Cosa c'entra? Da quando chi è miope non può allattare?


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra? Da quando chi è miope non può allattare?


È un falso mito.
Però diffuso… lo avevo sentito anch’io.


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un falso mito.
> Però diffuso… lo avevo sentito anch’io.


Una di quelle cose che diceva la nonna della nonna? Non la sapevo.


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un falso mito.
> Però diffuso… lo avevo sentito anch’io.


Già, come quello che a masturbarsi si diventa ciechi 
Dovrebbe esserlo tutta la popolazione maschile dai 12 anni in sù...


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A me il seno rifatto piace, ovviamente lo giudico esteticamente senza nessun enfasi erotica o sessuale come farebbe un uomo. *A P piacciono tanto, mi ha appoggiato in questa operazione…*
> Non potrei allattare comunque perché sono troppo miope e me lo hanno sconsigliato ma con le protesi avrei potuto tranquillamente. Quindi le tette resteranno sane


Ho sempre pensato che fosse un mona.
Adesso ne sono certo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quindi esiste una chirurgia “ giusta” e una “non necessaria”? Le tette si rifanno sempre allo stesso modo, e il risultato è lo stesso cioè un seno bello ma si vede che è finto…. Se le rifai non stai a pensare al motivo le fai e basta perché non ti piacciono punto.


Ebbene sì. Se non ci sono reali inestetismi è solo adeguarsi a una immaginario di moda, il più delle volte a scopo seduttivo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io metto il top sportivo quando faccio ginnastica e/o giro in bici, ma quando arriva la stagione fredda e non è tempo di esporsi al sole, potrei anche farne a meno
> Lo avrò già scritto, a me quel che frena è la paura degli effetti post operatori. Ne ho visti, da varie angolazioni (difendendo cioé sia pazienti che case produttrici delle protesi), se quelli non ci fossero (ma purtroppo ci sono), via libera a una bella mastoplastica (non troppo, ma un poco sì) additiva e rimodellante! Passata una certa età, esaurita la funzione allattamento, se i rischi fossero a zero o giù di lì, perché no?
> 
> @Rose1994 : una sola controindicazione a farlo da giovani, e comunque senza figli. Magari non ti interesserà, ma se vorrai e avrai figli, te ne sarà precluso l'allattamento. Per carità, nulla di insormontabile. Io non lo avrei mai detto prima di avere un figlio, ma quella dell'allattamento è stata un'esperienza che ricordo molto volentieri. Bellissima  . Poi ripeto: se ne può fare a meno. Mia madre, per non rovinarsi il seno, evitò, e *io son venuta su ugualmente*, tanto per dire.


...si fa per dire


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ebbene sì. Se non ci sono reali inestetismi è solo adeguarsi a una immaginario di moda, il più delle volte a scopo seduttivo.


Non è più di moda nemmeno tra le dive del porno.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è più di moda nemmeno tra le dive del porno.


Non sono informata.


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono informata.


Era una battuta, cavolo...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Era una battuta, cavolo...


Anche la mia. Ma ultimamente non uso faccine. Mi piace più immaginarmi Buster Keaton


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la mia. Ma ultimamente non uso faccine. Mi piace più immaginarmi Buster Keaton


C'è un mio amico inglese che è un esperto in materia...
ma lui perlomeno lo vedo in volto...


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Conosco uomini che, per fare sport, mettono il reggiseno sportivo.


Vero, la maglietta sfregando sui capezzoli li irrita.
A me non succede, al mio compagno di corsa si.
Ricordo in una gara di trail, al 51 esimo km gli sanguinavano.
Da allora reggiseno a canottiera molto aderente.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A me il seno rifatto piace, ovviamente lo giudico esteticamente senza nessun enfasi erotica o sessuale come farebbe un uomo. A P piacciono tanto, mi ha appoggiato in questa operazione…
> Non potrei allattare comunque perché sono troppo miope e me lo hanno sconsigliato ma con le protesi avrei potuto tranquillamente. Quindi le tette resteranno sane


A me piace fino a che non lo tengo tra le mani.
Poi anche il seno rifatto meglio, io lo sento che è di plastica.
Tuttavia ritengo che chi voglia correggere la propria estetica e se lo può permettere, liberissimo di farlo.
Del resto se si fanno le tinte ai capelli e si tatuano le sopracciglia, non vedo perché non rifarsi le tette.
Diverso il discorso di chi, in seguito ad un cancro, ha subito l’asportazione di tutto l’apparato.
Qui non si tratta solo di estetica ma anche di accettazione di una minore femminilità che non sempre viene vissuta con equilibrio.
Naturalmente queste sono parole di chi lo ha fatto (non certo le mie).


----------



## Lara3 (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A me il seno rifatto piace, ovviamente lo giudico esteticamente senza nessun enfasi erotica o sessuale come farebbe un uomo. A P piacciono tanto, mi ha appoggiato in questa operazione…
> Non potrei allattare comunque perché sono troppo miope e me lo hanno sconsigliato ma con le protesi avrei potuto tranquillamente. Quindi le tette resteranno sane


Cosaaaaa ? Non allattare perché miope ?
Questa è nuova.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosaaaaa ? Non allattare perché miope ?
> Questa è nuova.


No, non è nuova.
anzi.


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che fosse un mona.
> Adesso ne sono certo.


Che significa mona?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Che significa mona?


In Veneto figa, ma ha il valore di testa di minchia, in Lombardia pirla.


----------



## Foglia (29 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...si fa per dire


Eh, vabbé   

Che poi, anche per questo, avrei un rimedio 

Bassa statura: Vuoi essere più alto? (Chirurgia estetica dell'altezza) | Image & Innovation (imagexinnovation.com) 

Però, porca pupattola.... 

_La maggior parte dei nostri pazienti ottiene risultati eccellenti senza complicazioni significative. Coloro che sperimentano complicazioni di solito ottengono buoni risultati purché le complicanze siano riconosciute e trattate prontamente. *È un lungo processo di riabilitazione e può richiedere fino a uno o anche due anni fino al completo recupero e al ritorno alla normale funzione*, comprese le attività sportive_


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, vabbé
> 
> Che poi, anche per questo, avrei un rimedio
> 
> ...


Credo che sia un problema del nostro tempo, non solo non accettare la realtà, ma trovare soluzioni mediche o chirurgiche per chi vuole modificarla.


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In Veneto figa, ma ha il valore di testa di minchia, in Lombardia pirla.


Ma io invece l’ho apprezzato il fatto che non mi abbia limitato e mi abbia appoggiato. Lui mi ha sempre “ a me piaci tanto così però se vuoi fartelo ti sto accanto” ed è stato così… 
Ma non che prima non gli piacessi, anzi… 
Io l’ho fatto per me in primis “, ci pensavo da quando avevo 18 anni e l’ho rifatto a 25


----------



## Foglia (29 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia un problema del nostro tempo, non solo non accettare la realtà, ma trovare soluzioni mediche o chirurgiche per chi vuole modificarla.


Io non sono contraria ai cambiamenti, ed ai miglioramenti. Tutto per me dipende a che prezzo. Se devo rischiare di restare storta, o comunque dai 6 mesi ai due anni (due anni   ) di riabilitazione (manco mi fossi fracassata, e in effetti a giudicare dall'operazione così è ) direi che del miglioramento faccio volentieri a meno 

Ma che poi, dai 5 agli 8 cm di allungamento.... sempre tra i puffi rimarrei 

C'è anche da dire (senza arrivare a fracassare il femore per aggiungere altezza) che io sono una fifona, l'idea che mi taglino o mi incidano per migliorarmi mi fa passare ogni velleità, te figurati che avevo paura di un semplicissimo tatuaggio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia un problema del nostro tempo, non solo non accettare la realtà, ma trovare soluzioni mediche o chirurgiche per chi vuole modificarla.


Questo tipo di intervento non lo augurerei al mio peggior nemico....
Parlo per esperienza non diretta ho 2 casi  (...ok non sono alta...ma ...sono cmq nella norma)... il primo fatto da una mia parente anni fa in quanto si è sviluppata a 9 anni e ovviamente ha mantenuto la statura di una bambina...
Durata del tutto 2 anni...
Dolori fisici ...assurdi...
Rischio di sviluppare infezioni altissimo infatti ogni 3 x 2 era sotto antibiotico...
Il secondo...l ha fatto un ragazzino nano...anche lui stesso iter...ma l intervento non ha portato un accrescimento importante....
Chi decide di fare questa operazione è perché effettivamente è veramente basso...troppo basso...ma non sempre si ottengono i risultati sperati...
Altri casi in cui si decide di fare l allungamento è perché dopo una frattura (succede in fase di crescita) l arto inferiore ingessato non è cresciuto come l altro...quindi ci si ritrova con una gamba più corta in maniera vistosa dell' altra (conosciuto un adolescente in ospedale che era ricoverato insieme a mia cugina....si era banalmente rotto una caviglia ...ma stava crescendo...quindi una gamba più corta dell' altra...)

Per quello che ho visto io...nessuno di questi ragazzi l ha fatto per un mero discorso estetico....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questo tipo di intervento non lo augurerei al mio peggior nemico....
> Parlo per esperienza non diretta ho 2 casi  (...ok non sono alta...ma ...sono cmq nella norma)... il primo fatto da una mia parente anni fa in quanto si è sviluppata a 9 anni e ovviamente ha mantenuto la statura di una bambina...
> Durata del tutto 2 anni...
> Dolori fisici ...assurdi...
> ...


Come sempre, i casi individuali non fanno statistica.
Personalmente non ho nulla contro, anzi molto a favore delle correzioni di inestetismi importanti. 
Ma il mio discorso parlava di altro ovvero della non accettazione di sé e della realtà.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sempre, i casi individuali non fanno statistica.
> Personalmente non ho nulla contro, anzi molto a favore delle correzioni di inestetismi importanti.
> Ma il mio discorso parlava di altro ovvero della non accettazione di sé e della realtà.


Indubbiamente...ma credo che questo sia un intervento di chirurgia estrema...non lo si fa solo per pura estetica...
Una persona se lo dovesse fare per pura vanità dovrebbe prima di tutto fare un bel giretto a Valeggio sul Mincio...mi pare sia li l ospedale migliore dove fanno questi interventi...per capire che sta facendo una cazzata disumana...
Sono 2 anni di torture...
Senza contare poi che hai un rischio maggiore di fratture agli arti inferiori...
È veramente un operazione assurda...
Chi non l ha vissuta non può capire....


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non sono contraria ai cambiamenti, ed ai miglioramenti. Tutto per me dipende a che prezzo. Se devo rischiare di restare storta, o comunque dai 6 mesi ai due anni (due anni   ) di riabilitazione (manco mi fossi fracassata, e in effetti a giudicare dall'operazione così è ) direi che del miglioramento faccio volentieri a meno
> 
> Ma che poi, dai 5 agli 8 cm di allungamento.... sempre tra i puffi rimarrei
> 
> C'è anche da dire (senza arrivare a fracassare il femore per aggiungere altezza) che io sono una fifona, l'idea che mi taglino o mi incidano per migliorarmi mi fa passare ogni velleità, te figurati che avevo paura di un semplicissimo tatuaggio.


Beh odio a me 5 o 8 cm in più non darebbero fastidio, anzi.
Ma non credo si stia parlando proprio di questa lunghezza.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma io invece l’ho apprezzato il fatto che non mi abbia limitato e mi abbia appoggiato. Lui mi ha sempre “ a me piaci tanto così però se vuoi fartelo ti sto accanto” ed è stato così…
> Ma non che prima non gli piacessi, anzi…
> *Io l’ho fatto per me* in primis “, ci pensavo da quando avevo 18 anni e l’ho rifatto a 25


No, tu lo hai fatto per aderire ad un modello che hai recepito come "positivo" proposto dalla società in cui vivi. Anni orsono e anche oggi in altri posti nel mondo sto problema le donne nemmeno se lo pongono.
Da una sedicente laureata in filosofia queste cose ti dovrebbero essere note....


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> No, tu lo hai fatto per aderire ad un modello che hai recepito come "positivo" proposto dalla società in cui vivi. Anni orsono e anche oggi in altri posti nel mondo sto problema le donne nemmeno se lo pongono.
> Da una sedicente laureata in filosofia queste cose ti dovrebbero essere note....


Ma cosa stai dicendo? Quale modello? Volevo semplicemente due tette perché NON MI PIACEVANO. Probabilmente negli altri posti del mondo le priorità mediche sono altre, e probabilmente vivendo in condizioni economiche svantaggiate l’obbiettivo di tante donne è diventare indipendenti e avere possibilità di lavoro e di studio. Questo non toglie che il desiderio di rifare una parte del proprio corpo che non piace non dà il diritto alle persone di assumere una morale superiore e appiattirci come donne stereotipate e problematiche. L’ho fatto in un momento in cui potevo permettermelo, in un momento della mia vita in cui avevo raggiunto altri miei obiettivi personali e questo per me è stato un regalo, una coccola.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo? Quale modello? Volevo semplicemente due tette perché NON MI PIACEVANO. Probabilmente negli altri posti del mondo le priorità mediche sono altre, e probabilmente vivendo in condizioni economiche svantaggiate l’obbiettivo di tante donne è diventare indipendenti e avere possibilità di lavoro e di studio. Questo non toglie che il desiderio di rifare una parte del proprio corpo che non piace non dà il diritto alle persone di assumere una morale superiore e appiattirci come donne stereotipate e problematiche. L’ho fatto in un momento in cui potevo permettermelo, in un momento della mia vita in cui avevo raggiunto altri miei obiettivi personali e questo per me è stato un regalo, una coccola.


Non centra niente la morale, nè la problematica e nemmeno l'etica. E' una constatazione.

Guardati i nudi di Tiziano Vecellio del 1500 e poi fatti qualche domanda sul concetto di bello nel tempo.


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non centra niente la morale, nè la problematica e nemmeno l'etica. E' una constatazione.
> 
> Guardati i nudi di Tiziano Vecellio del 1500 e poi fatti qualche domanda sul concetto di bello nel tempo.


E quindi? Perché pensi che ho basato il rifarmi il seno su un concetto di bello dei giorni nostri? Omologata? 
li ho guardati i nudi di Vecellio del 1500 e poi mi sono guardata allo specchio e sono meglio io.


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia un problema del nostro tempo, non solo non accettare la realtà, ma trovare soluzioni mediche o chirurgiche per chi vuole modificarla.


Dici che per accorciarsi è più difficile?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dici che per accorciarsi è più difficile?


Basterrebbe non salire sul gradino


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> E quindi? Perché pensi che ho basato il rifarmi il seno su un concetto di bello dei giorni nostri? Omologata?
> li ho guardati i nudi di Vecellio del 1500 e poi mi sono guardata allo specchio e sono meglio io.


Ma tutti siamo influenzati dai modelli diffusi.
Basta riconoscerlo.
Altrimenti significa solo non accettazione di sé.


----------



## Rose1994 (29 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutti siamo influenzati dai modelli diffusi.
> Basta riconoscerlo.
> Altrimenti significa solo non accettazione di sé.


Si ma non è per un modello diffuso che ho rifatto il seno. 10 anni fa neanche se ne parlava e andavo al liceo e me lo volevo rifare lo stesso. La mamma di una mia amica se l’è rifatto nel 2000 cioè vent’anni fa. Se il modello di oggi fosse “ piatta è bella” mi sarei lo stesso rifatta il seno, anche se sono bassa, anche se posso risultare volgare ecc, non me ne frega … Più libera dagli schemi così.


----------



## Foglia (29 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Beh odio a me 5 o 8 cm in più non darebbero fastidio, anzi.
> Ma non credo si stia parlando proprio di questa lunghezza.



Ce ne è per tutti! 

Chirurgia genitali maschili, Allungamento Pene - Centro Genesy (Vicenza)

Decisamente meno invasivo.

Per chi ama il volume e il buon vecchio acido ialuronico invece c'è questo:

Allungamento pene | Dr. Urso (ursochirurgiaestetica.it)


----------



## Foglia (29 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non centra niente la morale, nè la problematica e nemmeno l'etica. E' una constatazione.
> 
> Guardati i nudi di Tiziano Vecellio del 1500 e poi fatti qualche domanda sul concetto di bello nel tempo.


Ogni tempo ha i suoi canoni. Il bello ai tempi del Vecellio (per lo meno quello femminile) oggi corrisponderebbe comunque a un sovrappeso. Che, poi, una possa piacersi anche in carne, è un altro discorso. E' evidente che siamo influenzati da certi canoni. Sto parlando dell'estetica, eh. Se poi questa si ripercuote nel nostro ego rendendoci.... non so come dire. Non persone "diverse", ma persone felici per un miglioramento ottenuto, felici di guardarsi allo specchio, allora ben venga!
Io come detto sono una fifona, la paura supererebbe il miraggio di vedere cambiata in meglio una delle tante parti di me 
Però ti posso dire una cosa sull'estetica che ho sperimentato in prima persona.
Tempo addietro (e lo sa anche @ipazia perché ne avevamo diffusamente parlato, della storia del riuscire a guardarmi allo specchio) avevo preso dei chili (vuoi per lo stress, vuoi per varie vicissitudini che tanto già conoscete). Chili in più 
Nulla di trascendentale (non che fossi un'obesa patologica con chissà quali problemi o che altro).

Ma al di là di un discorso SALUTISTA (per cui oh, la differenza adesso la sento  ) non riuscivo più a guardarmi allo specchio. E non sono una persona che basa i giudizi sulle altre persone a un livello di estetica, pensa te 
Su di me, quei chili in più, li vedevo proprio male. Non li accettavo? Ok. Ad un certo punto ho trovato un rimedio.
Non è che fossi tutto il giorno a pensare di essere grassa. Ma al confronto con lo specchio avevo fastidio, e questo si ripercuoteva comunque sul mio umore.
Si può anche ammetterlo, eh


----------



## ologramma (29 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ce ne è per tutti!
> 
> Chirurgia genitali maschili, Allungamento Pene - Centro Genesy (Vicenza)
> 
> ...


mai servito niente perchè rientro nella media italiana  , solo ho adoperato l'acido ianuronico per le  infiltrazioni al ginocchio , ma li non si è allungato niente  forse hanno sbagliato


----------



## Foglia (29 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai servito niente perchè rientro nella media italiana  , solo ho adoperato l'acido ianuronico per le  infiltrazioni al *ginocchio* , ma li non si è allungato niente  forse hanno sbagliato


C'è una soluzione per ogni parte e per ogni problema, comunque   

Liposuzione ginocchia - Chirurgia estetica ginocchio (pallaoro.it)


----------



## Ulisse (29 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chirurgia genitali maschili, Allungamento Pene - Centro Genesy (Vicenza)


ntervento:
_"Piccole incisioni permettono al pene di liberarsi dall’aderenza all’osso pubico e di aumentare la sua lunghezza dai 2 ai 4 centimetri."_

non sono ferrato in anatomia ma in pratica lo sganciano un poco.

mhhh...la cosa non mi piace.
Se sbaglia non è che poi te lo trovi si 4 cm più lungo ma poi ti pende fra le gambe come il batacchio di una campana?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si ma non è per un modello diffuso che ho rifatto il seno. 10 anni fa neanche se ne parlava e andavo al liceo e me lo volevo rifare lo stesso. La mamma di una mia amica se l’è rifatto nel 2000 cioè vent’anni fa. Se il modello di oggi fosse “ piatta è bella” mi sarei lo stesso rifatta il seno, anche se sono bassa, anche se posso risultare volgare ecc, non me ne frega … Più libera dagli schemi così.


Ma davvero sei laureata e hai dato esami di storia? Magari anche ddi sociologia e psicologia?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ogni tempo ha i suoi canoni. Il bello ai tempi del Vecellio (per lo meno quello femminile) oggi corrisponderebbe comunque a un sovrappeso. Che, poi, una possa piacersi anche in carne, è un altro discorso. E' evidente che siamo influenzati da certi canoni. Sto parlando dell'estetica, eh. Se poi questa si ripercuote nel nostro ego rendendoci.... non so come dire. Non persone "diverse", ma persone felici per un miglioramento ottenuto, felici di guardarsi allo specchio, allora ben venga!
> Io come detto sono una fifona, la paura supererebbe il miraggio di vedere cambiata in meglio una delle tante parti di me
> Però ti posso dire una cosa sull'estetica che ho sperimentato in prima persona.
> Tempo addietro (e lo sa anche @ipazia perché ne avevamo diffusamente parlato, della storia del riuscire a guardarmi allo specchio) avevo preso dei chili (vuoi per lo stress, vuoi per varie vicissitudini che tanto già conoscete). Chili in più
> ...


Ma nel tuo caso entra l’immagine di te e il cambiamento che era appunto dovuto a vicissitudini e che non ti faceva riconoscere. Non era cercare una modifica, ma semmai un ripristino.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si ma non è per un modello diffuso che ho rifatto il seno. 10 anni fa neanche se ne parlava e andavo al liceo e me lo volevo rifare lo stesso. La mamma di una mia amica se l’è rifatto nel 2000 cioè vent’anni fa. Se il modello di oggi fosse “ piatta è bella” mi sarei lo stesso rifatta il seno, anche se sono bassa, anche se posso risultare volgare ecc, non me ne frega … Più libera dagli schemi così.


Che misura hai e su quale altezza ?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo? Quale modello? Volevo semplicemente due tette perché NON MI PIACEVANO. Probabilmente negli altri posti del mondo le priorità mediche sono altre, e probabilmente vivendo in condizioni economiche svantaggiate l’obbiettivo di tante donne è diventare indipendenti e avere possibilità di lavoro e di studio. Questo non toglie che il desiderio di rifare una parte del proprio corpo che non piace non dà il diritto alle persone di assumere una morale superiore e appiattirci come donne stereotipate e problematiche. L’ho fatto in un momento in cui potevo permettermelo, in un momento della mia vita in cui avevo raggiunto altri miei obiettivi personali e questo per me è stato un regalo, una coccola.


ok ma resta che mica ho capito che c'entra la faccenda della miopia con le protesi al seno; peraltro giusto oggi parlano di protesi mammarie al TG e si accennava al fatto che quelle di ultima generazione durano più a lungo, ma in ogni caso tra una quindicina d'anni dovrai fare il tagliando.....


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma diverte solo te, mettiamola così.
> Poi non avrei proprio scelto e avrei fatto entrambi… non è un aut/aut
> È semmai bilanciare i rischi di un’operazione al seno e di una dentro agli occhi…. Fai te.


La tecnica oggi è molto migliorata. 
Ed è indicata per le miopie forti. 
Ovviamente non risolve la miopia ma il disturbo, che viene ridotto o annullato. 
Non avessi avuto un trapianto l'avrei già fatta. 
Pensaci, per un futuro.



perplesso ha detto:


> ok ma resta che mica ho capito che c'entra la faccenda della miopia con le protesi al seno; peraltro giusto oggi parlano di protesi mammarie al TG e si accennava al fatto che quelle di ultima generazione durano più a lungo, ma in ogni caso tra una quindicina d'anni dovrai fare il tagliando.....


Purtroppo sì.



Vera ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra? Da quando chi è miope non può allattare?


Mia madre ha perso 4 diottrie con me.
Non chiedermi come mai,  ma per il secondo il medico le sconsiglio' l'allattamento al seno. Era il 1979. Credo il problema sia limitato ad alcuni soggetti. Non dovendo allattare non ho mai approfondito l'argomento.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ebbene sì. Se non ci sono reali inestetismi è solo adeguarsi a una immaginario di moda, il più delle volte a scopo seduttivo.


Ed è sbagliato?
Voglio dire,  io non amo le tette rifatte e non esercitano alcun tipo di seduzione su di me, ma se una donna ritiene giusto valorizzare il proprio potere seduttivo non lo trovo sbagliato.
A me ammosciano anche i tatuaggi eccessivi, ma è un mio gusto. Questa persona che ho conosciuto di recente, tatuata sull'80% del corpo,  ha detto di suscitare l'interesse e la curiosità delle donne.  E gli credo. Ovviamente dipende da chi vuoi attrarre.



spleen ha detto:


> Non è più di moda nemmeno tra le dive del porno.


Affatto. Sono parecchio di moda tra le ragazze e pure le donne della mia età (diciamo le più Pantera te). 
Il seno rifatto è del tutto sdoganato, come i piercing e i tatuaggi. Non fa sensazione, perché è parecchio diffuso. Per non parlare delle labbra.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> *Ed è sbagliato?*
> Voglio dire,  io non amo le tette rifatte e non esercitano alcun tipo di seduzione su di me, ma se una donna ritiene giusto valorizzare il proprio potere seduttivo non lo trovo sbagliato.
> A me ammosciano anche i tatuaggi eccessivi, ma è un mio gusto. Questa persona che ho conosciuto di recente, tatuata sull'80% del corpo,  ha detto di suscitare l'interesse e la curiosità delle donne.  E gli credo. Ovviamente dipende da chi vuoi attrarre.


No che non è sbagliato, a patto che come giustamente sottolinei non si esca con la solita cazzata che lo si fa per se stessi. Lo si fa per apparire. E perciò è un qualcosa rivolto verso l'esterno, verso gli altri.
Ce ne fosse una che lo ammette....


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non sono contraria ai cambiamenti, ed ai miglioramenti. Tutto per me dipende a che prezzo. Se devo rischiare di restare storta, o comunque dai 6 mesi ai due anni (due anni   ) di riabilitazione (manco mi fossi fracassata, e in effetti a giudicare dall'operazione così è ) direi che del miglioramento faccio volentieri a meno
> 
> Ma che poi, dai 5 agli 8 cm di allungamento.... sempre tra i puffi rimarrei
> 
> C'è anche da dire (senza arrivare a fracassare il femore per aggiungere altezza) che io sono una fifona, l'idea che mi taglino o mi incidano per migliorarmi mi fa passare ogni velleità, te figurati che avevo paura di un semplicissimo tatuaggio.


Te vai bene così. 
Decisamente.



Lostris ha detto:


> Dici che per accorciarsi è più difficile?


Te pure.



spleen ha detto:


> No che non è sbagliato, a patto che come giustamente sottolinei non si esca con la solita cazzata che lo si fa per se stessi. Lo si fa per apparire. E perciò è un qualcosa rivolto verso l'esterno, verso gli altri.
> Ce ne fosse una che lo ammette....


Prima di cena ero uscito con la giacca,  vestito bene,  ho ricevuto dei complimenti.
E mi ha fatto piacere.
Sai perché in fondo se ci vestiamo bene o cose così lo si fa sempre per sé stessi?
Perché sentire che qualcuno, ma soprattutto qualcuna ti guarda... Beh, fa piacere.
Ci vuole, ogni tanto.



Ulisse ha detto:


> ntervento:
> _"Piccole incisioni permettono al pene di liberarsi dall’aderenza all’osso pubico e di aumentare la sua lunghezza dai 2 ai 4 centimetri."_
> 
> non sono ferrato in anatomia ma in pratica lo sganciano un poco.
> ...


Lascia stare. Non allunga.
Meglio radersi,  che si ottiene lo stesso risultato 
Scherzi a parte, è un intervento che si fa sui minidotati. Ne ho visto qualcuno, sono molto rari... Sono quei casi in cui fatichi a distinguere il pene dai testicoli.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Prima di cena ero uscito con la giacca,  vestito bene,  ho ricevuto dei complimenti.
> E mi ha fatto piacere.
> Sai perché in fondo se ci vestiamo bene o cose così lo si fa sempre per sé stessi?
> Perché sentire che qualcuno, ma soprattutto qualcuna ti guarda... Beh, fa piacere.
> Ci vuole, ogni tanto.


Certo che ci vuole ed è il succo di quello che ho scritto sopra, solo che il piacere lo ottieni attraverso gli altri, cerchi un ritorno, hai bisogno però che quella approvazione rientri, che l'investimento che hai fatto dia frutti.
E' il gioco degli specchi, che si fa da buoni animali sociali quali siamo,
Altrimenti il gusto sociale con la moda dei vestiti, dei corpi, dei tatuaggi, che ci sta a fare?
Ma dire che si fanno queste cose solo per se stessi è ridicolo.
Per me.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che ci vuole ed è il succo di quello che ho scritto sopra, solo che il piacere lo ottieni attraverso gli altri, cerchi un ritorno, hai bisogno però che quella approvazione rientri, che l'investimento che hai fatto dia frutti.
> E' il gioco degli specchi, che si fa da buoni animali sociali quali siamo,
> Altrimenti il gusto sociale con la moda dei vestiti, dei corpi, dei tatuaggi, che ci sta a fare?
> Ma dire che si fanno queste cose solo per se stessi è ridicolo.
> Per me.


È un se' sociale.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> È un se' sociale.


Esatto, però attenzione, il problema non è essere parte del corpo sociale, con i suoi pregi e difetti, il problema è talvolta accettare supinamente e acriticamente quello che il corpo sociale ci chiede o ci fa sentire importante.
Appaittirsi in sostanza.
O peggio, negare che il corpo sociale influenzi il nostro senso estetico, travestire le nostre decisioni di una presunta autonomia che non hanno, raccontarsela....


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Esatto, però attenzione, il problema non è essere parte del corpo sociale, con i suoi pregi e difetti, il problema è talvolta accettare supinamente e acriticamente quello che il corpo sociale ci chiede o ci fa sentire importante.
> Appaittirsi in sostanza.


Ehm,  sull'appiattirsi verrebbe spontanea la battutaccia... 
Ma a parte questo... La moda è conformismo estetico.


----------



## spleen (29 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> *Ehm,  sull'appiattirsi verrebbe spontanea la battutaccia...*
> Ma a parte questo... La moda è conformismo estetico.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Esatto, però attenzione, il problema non è essere parte del corpo sociale, con i suoi pregi e difetti, il problema è talvolta accettare supinamente e acriticamente quello che il corpo sociale ci chiede o ci fa sentire importante.
> Appaittirsi in sostanza.
> O peggio, negare che il corpo sociale influenzi il nostro senso estetico, travestire le nostre decisioni di una presunta autonomia che non hanno, raccontarsela....


Se si pensa di aumentare il proprio potenziale erotico attraverso interventi chirurgici che gonfiano seno e labbra significa che aderisci a quel modello e vuoi l‘apprezzamento di chi segue quel modello. Non è che tutti aderiscano a quei modelli.
Oltretutto per me l’erotismo si basa su altro.


----------



## Foglia (30 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso entra l’immagine di te e il cambiamento che era appunto dovuto a vicissitudini e che non ti faceva riconoscere. Non era cercare una modifica, ma semmai un ripristino.


Vero in parte. In parte avrei anche potuto accettare la cosa come invecchiamento. Se vogliamo fare un parallelo, anche una parte della chirurgia estetica, oltre a combattere inestetismi non necessariamente collegati con l'età, offre rimedi dovuti al trascorrere del tempo.

Nel mio caso, c'entrava sia un discorso legato alla salute (mi sento decisamente meglio), sia un discorso meramente estetico. Oh. Mi dava proprio fastidio guardarmi allo specchio, l'apoteosi la raggiungevo nei camerini di prova (hai presente quelli che hanno specchi su tre lati, e magari anche la luce che amplifica certi difetti?  ). Bene, ogni volta che mi guardavo (e lì non si poteva evitare di farlo) ero triste.
E mi ricollego da qui anche al discorso fatto da @spleen sulla apparente dicotomia farlo per se stessi/farlo per gli altri.
Se uno ,i venisse a dire "guarda Foglia, dimagrisci/ingrassa (come volete) perché così sei brutta/fai schifo eccetera", e io lo facessi a quel punto perché spinta dalla vergogna o dal dispiacere venuto dall'esterno (io un tempo ero parecchio muscolosa, porto questo esempio: il mio ex arrivò a dirmi che così facevo impressione, forse una volta usò anche la parola schifo, che tanto tra una svalutazione e l'altra male non ci stava . E rincarò persino la dose dicendo che il suo migliore amico gli aveva detto la stessa cosa (tipo "ma Foglia così non sta bene"). Muscoli ne avevo, un pò più della media forse, ma era una mia caratteristica, e non ero certo nemmeno come miss universo. Una modifica così causata "è fatta per gli altri". Dove quel "per" sta per "a causa di ciò che gli altri possono influire su di me, al punto da non farmi vedere bene (più che bella)". Non se è chiaro. Se io mi trucco (attività che faccio scazzatissima quasi sempre) so di starlo facendo più per gli altri che per me, che non amo ceroni in faccia (e non di meno specialmente di inverno ogni tanto uso l'odiato fondotinta ). Io credo che la mossa dall'interno piuttosto che dall'esterno sia proprio soggettiva e in diretta relazione con il piacere con cui la si fa. Se lo faccio per esser trovata più bella, più in ordine, più alla moda, ecc. sto facendo una cosa che ha una spinta esterna. Ma la stessa cosa la posso fare perché mi dà piacere, e in conseguenza magari questo piacere si riversa sugli altri (che mi troveranno più bella, più in ordine, più alla moda ecc.). Faccio esattamente la stessa cosa in entrambe le ipotesi, ma si invertono i rapporti causa/effetto, spero sia chiaro. Posso fare una cosa per me, e conseguentemente raccoglierne il plauso (come la disapprovazione, eh)dall'ambiente esterno. Come fare una cosa perché qualcuno mi ha direttamente o indirettamente rotto, e molto spesso finire con il plauso esterno ma non interno. Credo che sia una differenza mica da poco, e l'adesione o meno a canoni estetici (che inevitabilmente ci influenzano) rilevi in realtà molto poco. Se poi vogliamo dire che l'adesione tout court alla moda sia superficiale, direi che occorrerebbe entrare in un discorso e in un ambito anche salutista, per cui una cosa che in sé mi farebbe felice (una bella rimodellata al seno) in realtà mi fa più triste che felice a pensare agli effetti collaterali connessi. Ma qui si entra nel campo della percezione del rischio, ed è un campo del tutto (o per la gran parte) soggettivo.
Chiaro che se per diventare come un tempo fu Twiggy mi vien richiesto di diventare anoressica, due conti sulla mia salute li faccio, a prescindere che il moto mi venga dall'interno, o sia una spinta esterna (magari sotto forma di incoraggiamento o di promessa di ingaggio). Ma stiamo parlando, in questo ultimo caso, di ipotesi all'estremo, eh. Se mi rifaccio le sopracciglia perché le mie non mi dispiacciono, ma altri le trovano orripilanti, è assai probabile che alla fine non ne sarò soddisfatta (anche se non è escluso che mi possano piacere dopo). Se le rifaccio perché le mie naturali mi fan cacare, e il risultato dopo è buono, a quel punto il positivo che me ne viene dagli altri è conseguenza, e non comunque causa. Ovviamente consapevole del fatto che viviamo in un mondo in cui se le facessi ad ali di gabbiano probabilmente dovrei mettere in conto di piacere a pochi , ma la stessa cosa può valere per un tatuaggio (se non lo faccio perché a te fa cacare, probabilmente mi dirai brava perché non seguo la moda, ma di fatto come diceva @Brunetta vi è un condizionamento ben forte anche in chi decide di andare fuori dalle mode, per non parlare di chi vi va contro).


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero sei laureata e hai dato esami di storia? Magari anche ddi sociologia e psicologia?


Ebbene sì di psicologia e anche con la lode. E lavoro e anche molto bene. E tu davvero pensi di sapere chi sono e cosa sia giusto per me o no in base a un post che ho scritto su un seno rifatto? 
allucinante,



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso entra l’immagine di te e il cambiamento che era appunto dovuto a vicissitudini e che non ti faceva riconoscere. Non era cercare una modifica, ma semmai un ripristino.


Ma quando è entrata questa immagine di me come ripristino? Io non mi riconoscevo? Guarda che fino a prova contraria mi guardo allo specchio e percepisco sempre una continuità nella mia identità che non risulta stravolta o dissociata da un seno rifatto e migliorato. State delirando



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si pensa di aumentare il proprio potenziale erotico attraverso interventi chirurgici che gonfiano seno e labbra significa che aderisci a quel modello e vuoi l‘apprezzamento di chi segue quel modello. Non è che tutti aderiscano a quei modelli.
> Oltretutto per me l’erotismo si basa su altro.


Quindi  prima avevo un potenziale erotico scarso?  
Si infatti ero molto impacciata e con un’ autostima raso suolo e ora grazie alle tette come Belen mi sento sicura.  
Io ho paura di te come madre, giuro.

Comunque sono contenta di aver messo in evidenza quanto ancora per l’ennesima volta il giudizio ed i preconcetti sulle persone che ricorrono alla chirurgia estetica siano così ancorati alla nostra società. Il problema di fondo è che vi schierate tanto dalla parte di coloro che apprezzano la personalità e ciò che c’è dentro ad una persona e poi giudicate e generalizzate se ha le tette rifatte, o le sopracciglia rifatte, o si tatua o si rifà le labbra considerandole persone disturbate, con disturbi da dismorfismo corporeo , con adesione a modelli sociali ottusi e privi di cultura , e addirittura vi chiedete se queste persone abbiano studiato o no.  Prima di fare diagnosi online peraltro senza alcun titolo di studio adeguato consiglierei un percorso di terapia per affrontare i vostri conflitti irrisolti con le figure di riferimento e soprattutto con le altre donne. Quando vi sarete liberati dalla smania di pensare che rifarsi le tette ( nel mio caso) metta in dubbio se io abbia studiato, se io sia una persona “integra” , se addirittura io possa essere una psicologa (in realtà noi promuoviamo il benessere psico/fisico di una persona e poco c’entra con le mie tette ) allora ne potremo parlare.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Comunque sono contenta di aver messo in evidenza quanto ancora per l’ennesima volta il giudizio ed i preconcetti sulle persone che ricorrono alla chirurgia estetica siano così ancorati alla nostra società. Il problema di fondo è che vi schierate tanto dalla parte di coloro che apprezzano la personalità e ciò che c’è dentro ad una persona e poi giudicate e generalizzate se ha le tette rifatte, o le sopracciglia rifatte, o si tatua o si rifà le labbra considerandole persone disturbate, con disturbi da dismorfismo corporeo , con adesione a modelli sociali ottusi e privi di cultura , e addirittura vi chiedete se queste persone abbiano studiato o no.  Prima di fare diagnosi online peraltro senza alcun titolo di studio adeguato consiglierei un percorso di terapia per affrontare i vostri conflitti irrisolti con le figure di riferimento e soprattutto con le altre donne. Quando vi sarete liberati dalla smania di pensare che rifarsi le tette ( nel mio caso) metta in dubbio se io abbia studiato, se io sia una persona “integra” , se addirittura io possa essere una psicologa (in realtà noi promuoviamo il benessere psico/fisico di una persona e poco c’entra con le mie tette ) allora ne potremo parlare.


Oh…non fare di un erba un fascio.
Io ho scritto altro.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok ma resta che mica ho capito che c'entra la faccenda della miopia con le protesi al seno; peraltro giusto oggi parlano di protesi mammarie al TG e si accennava al fatto che quelle di ultima generazione durano più a lungo, ma in ogni caso tra una quindicina d'anni dovrai fare il tagliando.....


No no perplesso la miopia non c’entra con le protesi. Mi era stato chiesto se io potessi allattare nonostante le protesi e ovviamente la risposta è SÌ ma io non lo faccio perché i miei oculisti ( ho un team ) mi sconsigliano questa pratica ed anche il partorire naturalmente consigliando invece un taglio Cesareo. Mi dispiace per entrambe le cose, ma non posso farci nulla con il tempo l’ho accettato… più o meno perché privo del latte materno mio figlio per un mio problema e questo mi demolisce un po’ ed in più partorire con un taglio cesareo e non sentire i dolori del parto significa quasi un non espellere il bambino… manca la mia “ spinta” alla vita. Lo so magari è stupido ed invece lo tireranno dalla mia pancia senza alcun mio aiuto, e io sarò anestetizzata e non sentirò niente. Nasce senza sentirlo. Questo mi fa soffrire un po’. 
ma devo per forza ragazzi… così mi è stato riferito.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oh…non fare di un erba un fascio.
> Io ho scritto altro.


Hai ragione Pinco


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Hai ragione Pinco


Ah ecco.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

C’è una mia amica che ha partorito con due cesarei e non aveva abbastanza latte per il bambino così non ha nemmeno allattato. Vive bene nel senso lo ha accettato, non dipendeva da lei … il bambino non era canalizzato dalla testolina e quindi non poteva nascere naturalmente rischiava di morire e così ha fatto il cesareo. Io mi immagino mia figlia ( nel mio immaginario avrò una femmina, la sogno spesso anche ) a questa mia figlia la priverò dell’attaccamento al seno, magari lo cercherà e io dovrò spostarla e se ci penso ora mi sento una persona egoista, “ che cazzo di madre?”
Mi perdo questa cosa, questo momento tra me e lei solo nostro… 
Poi il parto… Non lo so come ho già detto mi sembra come se mancasse la mia spinta, il mio gesto per metterla al mondo… mi sento così, questo mi fa più male di non poterla allattare  
Comunque mi sa che la gravidanza la trascorrerò anche dal mio psicologo così faccio pace con il senso di colpa di sentirmi meno materna 
In compenso penso a tutte le cose che faremo mentre sarò incinta: non so avevo pensato di fare acqua gym e meditazione … probabilmente le trasmetterò il pensiero di potersi rotolare dentro la mia pancia come vuole tanto mamma la farà uscire lo stesso  non avrò la fissa di dirle di attestarsi. me la immagino sempre femmina, in realtà mi immagino spesso incinta ma non è assolutamente il momento. Comunque penso sia un dono meraviglioso essere madri.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Mia moglie ha fatto 4 cesarei.
Se vedi i 4 bronzi di Riace che ho in casa nemmeno ci pensi da dove sono usciti.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> C’è una mia amica che ha partorito con due cesarei e non aveva abbastanza latte per il bambino così non ha nemmeno allattato. Vive bene nel senso lo ha accettato, non dipendeva da lei … il bambino non era canalizzato dalla testolina e quindi non poteva nascere naturalmente rischiava di morire e così ha fatto il cesareo. Io mi immagino mia figlia ( nel mio immaginario avrò una femmina, la sogno spesso anche ) a questa mia figlia la priverò dell’attaccamento al seno, magari lo cercherà e io dovrò spostarla e se ci penso ora mi sento una persona egoista, “ che cazzo di madre?”
> Mi perdo questa cosa, questo momento tra me e lei solo nostro…
> Poi il parto… Non lo so come ho già detto mi sembra come se mancasse la mia spinta, il mio gesto per metterla al mondo… mi sento così, questo mi fa più male di non poterla allattare
> Comunque mi sa che la gravidanza la trascorrerò anche dal mio psicologo così faccio pace con il senso di colpa di sentirmi meno materna
> In compenso penso a tutte le cose che faremo mentre sarò incinta: non so avevo pensato di fare acqua gym e meditazione … probabilmente le trasmetterò il pensiero di potersi rotolare dentro la mia pancia come vuole tanto mamma la farà uscire lo stesso  non avrò la fissa di dirle di attestarsi. me la immagino sempre femmina, in realtà mi immagino spesso incinta ma non è assolutamente il momento. Comunque penso sia un dono meraviglioso essere madri.


Insomma quando hai programmato la prima gravidanza?


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma quando hai programmato la prima gravidanza?


Ahahahahahahaha non l’anno prossimo… penso più in là tipo dopo un anno di matrimonio
Non subito perché è impegnativo un figlio non si può fare solo per egoismo personale, lo voglio crescere senza grossi  problemi … già ho una marea di spese


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ebbene sì di psicologia e anche con la lode. E lavoro e anche molto bene. E tu davvero pensi di sapere chi sono e cosa sia giusto per me o no in base a un post che ho scritto su un seno rifatto?
> allucinante,
> 
> 
> ...


Ribadisco. Non hai capito una parola di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si ma non è per un modello diffuso che ho rifatto il seno. 10 anni fa neanche se ne parlava e andavo al liceo e me lo volevo rifare lo stesso. La mamma di una mia amica se l’è rifatto nel 2000 cioè vent’anni fa. Se il modello di oggi fosse “ piatta è bella” mi sarei lo stesso rifatta il seno, anche se sono bassa, anche se posso risultare volgare ecc, non me ne frega … Più libera dagli schemi così.


Ti avevo chiesto se davvero sei laureata perché hai una percezione del tempo da ragazzina che crede che sia “antico” tutto ciò che è avvenuto prima della sua nascita e che sia inesistente ciò che è fuori dalla sua esperienza.
La chirurgia plastica a scopo estetico non risale a pochi anni. Pensa che Marilyn Monroe aveva ritoccato il naso.
Dieci anni fa è un tempo vicino dal punto di vista storico. Per capire la crisi finanziaria  del 2008 bisogna partire per l’Italia almeno allo scandalo della Banca Romana.
E pensare di essere fuori dagli schemi culturali del proprio tempo è molto ingenuo. Tutti siamo pesci che nuotiamo in quell’acqua. Fai come il meme dei pesci che dicono “Quale acqua?” 
Essere influenzati dal proprio tempo significa anche godere di una libertà che era ignota alla tua bisnonna, non vuol dire essere delle scimmiette che copiano modelli.
Però bisognerebbe essere in grado di riconoscere che quando ti piaceva mostrare l’ombelico era quando si usava così. E di conseguenza il “mi piace” , fuori da un contesto che ti ha proposto modelli da quando hai aperto gli occhi, è troppo ingenuo.
Errore mio pensare che tanti anni di scuola e poi un corso universitario avrebbero dovuto farti vedere in modo evidente  che il tuo gusto non può essere “tuo” senza alcuna influenza esterna.
Fa un po’ ridere visto che siamo in tempo di influencer che sono seguiti da migliaia o milioni di follower usando il trucco di presentarsi come “anticonformisti“.


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> C’è una mia amica che ha partorito con due cesarei e non aveva abbastanza latte per il bambino così non ha nemmeno allattato. Vive bene nel senso lo ha accettato, non dipendeva da lei … il bambino non era canalizzato dalla testolina e quindi non poteva nascere naturalmente rischiava di morire e così ha fatto il cesareo. Io mi immagino mia figlia ( nel mio immaginario avrò una femmina, la sogno spesso anche ) a questa mia figlia la priverò dell’attaccamento al seno, magari lo cercherà e io dovrò spostarla e se ci penso ora mi sento una persona egoista, “ che cazzo di madre?”
> Mi perdo questa cosa, questo momento tra me e lei solo nostro…
> Poi il parto… Non lo so come ho già detto mi sembra come se mancasse la mia spinta, il mio gesto per metterla al mondo… mi sento così, questo mi fa più male di non poterla allattare
> Comunque mi sa che la gravidanza la trascorrerò anche dal mio psicologo così faccio pace con il senso di colpa di sentirmi meno materna
> In compenso penso a tutte le cose che faremo mentre sarò incinta: non so avevo pensato di fare acqua gym e meditazione … probabilmente le trasmetterò il pensiero di potersi rotolare dentro la mia pancia come vuole tanto mamma la farà uscire lo stesso  non avrò la fissa di dirle di attestarsi. me la immagino sempre femmina, in realtà mi immagino spesso incinta ma non è assolutamente il momento. Comunque penso sia un dono meraviglioso essere madri.


Rose stai tranquilla, i figli crescono benissimo anche senza latte materno. Non è l'allattamento al seno che fa di una donna una madre.


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2021)

Io avrei paura sono anni che medici parenti mi dicono che anestesia e una delle cose più pericolose e allora mi dico anche no

però ho amiche con seni devastati e allora si capsico

io ho una Quarta ancora dignitosa certo non più quella di prima
Speriamo regga dai

comunque ne vedo di molto belle rifatte davvero notevoli e naturali non più  le bocce anni 90


----------



## Carola (30 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Rose stai tranquilla, i figli crescono benissimo anche senza latte materno. Non è l'allattamento al seno che fa di una donna una madre.



Brava

ci sono esaltate da allattamento che fanno le crociate
Io non ho allattato la prima x motivi che sapete  è venuta su bene


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Rose stai tranquilla, i figli crescono benissimo anche senza latte materno. Non è l'allattamento al seno che fa di una donna una madre.


Grazie


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2021)

allora sto figliolo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Ottobre 2021)

Io sono convinto che qualsiasi alterazione del proprio corpo sia una violenza e un'offesa alla natura.
Viviamo in un'epoca che si diverte nel considerare "un'opinione" le eterne leggi della natura. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso,  compresi i risvolti tragico-comici.
Ricordate qualche anno fa il palazzo crollato a Palermo perché il proprietario aveva costruito sul tetto una villa con piscina? Quando fu intervistato si ribellò a chi gli fece notare l'abnorme vaccata da lui commessa. E sapete perché? Lui aveva ottenuto il condono.  Peccato che le eterne leggi della fisica se ne fottono degli umani e miseri condoni. 
@Rose1994 deve essere, a sensazione,  proprio una bella ragazza. Fra qualche anno di ritroverà un seno che non segue i suoi naturali processi di cambiamento fisico.  Fino a trovarsi a dover convivere con due corpi estranei che non sentirà propri.


----------



## Vera (9 Ottobre 2021)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che qualsiasi alterazione del proprio corpo sia una violenza e un'offesa alla natura.
> Viviamo in un'epoca che si diverte nel considerare "un'opinione" le eterne leggi della natura. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso,  compresi i risvolti tragico-comici.
> Ricordate qualche anno fa il palazzo crollato a Palermo perché il proprietario aveva costruito sul tetto una villa con piscina? Quando fu intervistato si ribellò a chi gli fece notare l'abnorme vaccata da lui commessa. E sapete perché? Lui aveva ottenuto il condono.  Peccato che le eterne leggi della fisica se ne fottono degli umani e miseri condoni.
> @Rose1994 deve essere, a sensazione,  proprio una bella ragazza. Fra qualche anno di ritroverà un seno che non segue i suoi naturali processi di cambiamento fisico.  Fino a trovarsi a dover convivere con due corpi estranei che non sentirà propri.


Ma va là, che esagerato!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2021)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che qualsiasi alterazione del proprio corpo sia una violenza e un'offesa alla natura.
> Viviamo in un'epoca che si diverte nel considerare "un'opinione" le eterne leggi della natura. Con tutte le conseguenze del caso,  compresi i risvolti tragico-comici.
> Ricordate qualche anno fa il palazzo crollato a Palermo perché il proprietario aveva costruito sul tetto una villa con piscina? Quando fu intervistato si ribellò a chi gli fece notare l'abnorme vaccata da lui commessa. E sapete perché? Lui aveva ottenuto il condono.  Peccato che le eterne leggi della fisica se ne fottono degli umani e miseri condoni.
> @Rose1994 deve essere, a sensazione,  proprio una bella ragazza. Fra qualche anno di ritroverà un seno che non segue i suoi naturali processi di cambiamento fisico.  Fino a trovarsi a dover convivere con due corpi estranei che non sentirà propri.


Hai semplificato un discorso complesso trasferendo un principio in ambiti diversi.
Per la natura ognuno di noi potrebbe essere morto alla prima influenza. Invece usiamo antipiretici, antibiotici e vaccini.
È naturale  cercare di migliorare la propria vita.
Il problema è credere che certi cambiamenti del corpo possibili per ciò stesso siano auspicabili.
Addirittura si arriva alla negazione della realtà, affermando che con la chirurgia si possa trovare il vero sé. Come se fossimo blocchi di marmo da far scolpire da Michelangelo.


----------

